# Rocky Mountain ETS X Thread



## prokulus.de (20. Juni 2006)

Hallo RM Gemeinde,

nach langem Durchforsten dieses Forums habe ich mich nun doch entschlossen einen neuen Thread aufzumachen, da es die gewünschen Informationen noch nicht gibt oder ich sie nicht gefunden habe oder die Infos schon in die "Jahre" gekommen sind.

Ich fahre z. Z. ein RM Element TSC BJ 2004, das einzige BJ mit 100 mm Hinterbau. Nun möchte ich mir ein All Mountain Bike auf Basis ETS X (70 oder Team) aufbauen. In den einschlägigen Testberichten (BIKE oder MB) kommt das ETS X nicht so gut weg wie z. B. Liteville, Ghost AMT 9500, Specialized SJ S-Works oder ..........

Wer kann mich mit Erfahrungswerten füttern bzw. Vergleiche oder eigene Testerfahrungen hierzu geben?

Möchte mir eine FOX Talas 130mm in das Rad einbauen, gibt es hierzu Erfahrungen oder bessere Gabeln?

Es geht mir nur um die (den) Rahmen, alle Anbauteile werden von mir im Custom Made Verfahren hinzugekauft und Aufgebaut.

Vielen Dank an die Mädels und Buben die mich hier "Füttern".

Ciao
Herbert


----------



## All-Mountain (20. Juni 2006)

Zur TALAS:
Fahre die Gabel seit gut einem Jahr und bin sehr zufrieden. Spricht superfein an und durch die Fahrwerksverstellung ist die Gabel absulut tourentauglich auch bei 20% Anstiegen. In der letzten Zeit hört man aber vermehrt, dass Fox wohl die Qualitätskontrolle vernachlässigt....

Eine gute Alternative ist für mich Pace (z. B. die RC41XCAM oder die verstellbare RC40XCAM) . Die Pace-Gabeln sprechen ähnlich fein an und sind leichter und sogar etwas günstiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## switchNB (20. Juni 2006)

Hallo! 

Also zum ETS-X passt die Fox Talas am besten, der Verstellbereich des Federwegs an Gabel und Hinterbau sind nahezu identisch, also kann man immer ein ausgewogenes Setup einstelln und das ohne Werkzeug und in wenigen Sekunden.

Ich fahr die TALAS RLC `06, da gibts nichts zu meckern, meine beste Gabel bislang  ! 

Zum ETS-X kann man wirklich die verschiedensten Testergebnisse finden. Am meisten wird der "flexende" Hinterbau genannt, war auch der erste Kommentar, den ich aus meinem Bekanntenkreis zu meinem ETS-X bekommen hab - von denen hatte aber so weit ich weiß noch keiner ein ETS-X in natura gesehen  , dann sollte man sich viell. mit den Wertungen zurückhalten... Aber eins ist wohl klar, ein Hardtail ist es nicht (zum Glück). aber ich hab bislang noch nichts wirklich negatives festgestellt - ALSO AM BESTEN PROBEFAHREN! denn jeder hat andere Vorlieben und Gewohnheiten

Ich bin super zufrieden mit meiner Investition


----------



## clemson (20. Juni 2006)

auch ich kann negatives übers ets-x berichten. guat mein erster 2003 rahmen  würde nach 1,5 Jahren anstansloss von ba wegen dem bekannten rissen in der schweißnaht bei der dampferaufnahme getauscht. diese schwachstelle ist ja beseitigt worden.
nun genieße ich den 05 rahmen.
für mich das perfekte rad für lange touren mit anspruchsvollen trails.FR light.
 ich kann es aus meiner sicht nur empfehlen und auf die lieben test in den  bike bravos kann ich getrost verzichten.

klar gibt´s immer negative und positive Berichte, daher  Probefahrn und sein eigenes urteil machen.
ansonsten  einfach hier mal lesen wenn man des eglischen mächtig ist
http://www.mtbr.com/reviews/Freeride_Full_Suspension/product_123205.shtml


----------



## JoeDesperado (21. Juni 2006)

na dann meld ich mich auch mal, hab seit oktober ein (nun schon modifiziertes) ets-x 50 von 2005 und bin noch immer absolut 100%ig zufrieden 
zur talas: falls dich das wegtauchen an steilstufen (bergab) nicht stört bekommst du für viel geld auch viel gabel - ab '07 soll ja auch die FW-verstellung einfacher werden mit nurmehr 3 verschiedenen stufen.
zum test in der bike: wenn ich mich recht erinnere war da von "langhubigem wippen im wiegetritt" die rede - da dürfte wohl jmd. nicht mitbekommen haben, dass sich der FW hinten verstellen lässt


----------



## akeem (21. Juni 2006)

Ich hab das 2006 'er ETS-X Bonfire (Bilder in meiner Gallerie).

Die Testberichte in der Bike und Mountain Bike zeigen mal wieder deutlich, dass das Niveau dieser Zeitschriften sich mittlerweile auf einer Stufe mit "Fit for Fun" oder "Men's Health" befindet.

Nur mal so ein paar Formulierungen, die mir gerade aus dem Kopf einfallen:

"Das Bike baut sehr hoch": Kann ich zumindest für Rahmenhöhe 18" nicht nachvollziehen. Rein subjektiv merke ich davon nichts, im Gegenteil ich meine sogar auf meinem Specialized Enduro (2003) höher zu sitzen.

"Hinterbau ist nicht steif": Auch das wäre mir bisher noch nicht negativ aufgefallen (ich wiege ca. 72 Kg).

"Langhubiges Wippen": Das ist völliger quatsch. Bei mir wippt nichts (bergauf fahre ich mit reduziertem Federweg und mittlerer Pro Pedal Einstellung).

Aus meiner Sicht kann ich das ETS X für Alpencross, Gardassee und schwere Marathons uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Ich jedenfalls bin bisher noch nichts besseres gefahren...

Tur Talas kann ich nichts sagen, ich fahr PACE und bin damit sehr zufrieden!


----------



## All-Mountain (21. Juni 2006)

akeem schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab das 2006 'er ETS-X Bonfire (Bilder in meiner Gallerie).
> 
> Die Testberichte in der Bike und Mountain Bike zeigen mal wieder deutlich, dass das Niveau dieser Zeitschriften sich mittlerweile auf einer Stufe mit "Fit for Fun" oder "Men's Health" befindet.
> 
> ...



Schönes Bike mit leckeren Anbauparts 

Was wiegt das Bike denn so? 
Ich bin nämlich bei meinem Element auf dem Gewichtstuning-Tripp und suche nach sinnvollen Anregungen (ne RC39XC hab ich schon dran)...


----------



## akeem (21. Juni 2006)

@ All Mountain: Gewogen hab ich es noch nicht, besonders schwer ist es aber nicht. Wenn mann die Herstellerangaben der Teile aufaddiert, kommt man irgendwo zwischen 11 und 12 Kilo raus.


----------



## kathoz (27. Juni 2006)

Hier mal mein ETSX-70 BJ.05
bin bis jetzt total zufrieden mit dem Bike


----------



## ohmtroll (27. Juni 2006)

Holla,

seit etwas über einem Jahr fahre ich ein ETS-X50 mit Rahmen von 2004:






Dieser thread bei mtbr.com enthält auch ein Hauptproblem, welches ich habe:
*"Some problems ghost shifting."* - tritt unvermittelt auf und ist deswegen besonders nervig. 
Auch andere (Nokon) Züge haben es nicht verbessert.
Daß das bike zu hoch baut, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. 
Ich finde die Kiste äußerst wendig im trail, angenehm ruhig-seidig zu lenken.
Wippen nur im Wiegetritt, solange man sitzt geht's prima. 
Ausserdem gibts ja uphill den lockout am Dämpfer.
Die Talas passt wunderbar. Sone Art Poplock würd ich mir noch wünschen.
Ein Kritikpunkt sind die rostenden Schrauben an Hinterbau und sonstwo.
Beim Hinterbau gibts jetzt ja neue schwarze Lager, sowas würde ich mir an mein 2004er Teil wünschen.
Die Kiste wiegt 13 Kilo...
Wer was Leichteres will, muss sich das 70er oder das Teamteil oder ein Element kaufen.


----------



## prokulus.de (28. Juni 2006)

Hallo Mädels und Buben,

vielen Dank schon mal für die bis heute eingegangenen durchaus positiven Antworten. Habe mir mal das WoE 07.-09.07.2006 im Kalender vermerkt und möchte einen Tag nach Oberammergau zum RM Test fahren. Vielleicht hat Dirk bereits die 2007 Modelle dabei. Auf alle Fälle werde ich dort versuchen mal ein ETSX in 16,5 " etwas länger zu fahren.

Evtl. sieht man sich.

Ciao
Herbert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockybikerPete (28. Juni 2006)

Hallo Herbert,

das mit den Probefahrten ist natürlich das Beste. Probiere doch auch das neue Slayer. Vielleicht die bessere Wahl, wenn Du schon ein Element hast.

Dennoch möchte ich auch noch kurz meinen Senf abgeben. Habe den Rahmen des ETSX der ersten Stunde vor ein paar Jahren gekauft und auch schon einige tausend km darauf verbracht. Da waren Wasgau und Frammersbach-Marathon genauso dabei wie auch LagoTrails wie der Dosso di Roveri, Del a Pace (bis auf die Steilstufe am Anfang kurz nach der Leitplanke) und ich muß sagen das Rad kann Vieles aber nichts wirklich richtig gut. Die Lenkkopfsteifigkeit ist ein Witz, da ist mein - du hast es ja auch ´- uraltes Diamondback Vertex stabiler. Der Lenker schaukelt sich auf und auf schnellen Schotterabfahrten wie in Frammersbach, wenn Du mit ca. 65 kmh in Grundposition abfährst meinst Du, das Heck fliegt weg. Dazwischen wurden jedoch schon viele Veränderungen von RM vorgenommen. Daher müssen meine Erfahrungen mit dem alten Rahmen für den aktuellen nicht mehr stimmen. Ist klar.

Naja, verkauft habe ich es trotzdem nicht, da es mir einfach optisch gut gefällt. Gefahren wurde es heuer aber auch nicht mehr.

Ich kann also die Kritik der Zeitschriften nachvollziehen. 

Habe mir vor 2 Jahren auch ein Slayer aufgebaut und bin mit dem absolut glücklich!!! Für Marathons bin ich auf ein Scale 30 umgestiegen. Jetzt bin ich pleite....

Open trails

Pete


----------



## fantic26 (1. Juli 2006)

Hallo! 

Also zu den Modellen von 2002 bis 2004 kann ich nur abraten ohne Rechnung etc zu kaufen ! Ich hatte mir gebraucht (mit Rechnung) ein 2002 Modell gekauft  Flame !Die Untere Lagerung ist eine Schwachstelle und reist gerne ein  ! Nur ganz schwach zu erkennen ! Bei Schwarzen Rahmen um so schwerer ! Mein Kollege fÃ¤hrt das 2003 Modell und da bahnt sich was Ã¤hnliches an ! Das Oberrohr ist mir auch angerissen obwohl ich die SattelstÃ¼tze weit genug eingespannt hatte. Bei meinem anderen Kumpel mit einem schwarzen ETS-x special Edition 2003 ist das Sattelrohr kpl. abgerissen  ! Ich empfehle grundsÃ¤tzlich eine 400 SattelstÃ¼tze zu verwenden mit mindestens 100 oder besser 150mm Einspannweite !
Auf den 2006 Bikes ist jetzt dieser Hinweis mit einem extra Aufkleber am Sattelrohr versehen worden !





Habe dann den Rahmen auf verdacht reklamiert bei dem Importeur bike Action und habe mit der Rechnung ohne wenn und aber einen neuen 2005 Rahmen bekommen ! 
Den Service von denen ist 1a und ich hatte innerhalb von 5 Tagen das Flamm neue Modell !  Die Lagerungen wurden Ã¼berarbeitet ein neues Joch Bein sieht alles vielversprechender aus !Auch die Lagerungen und die Schrauben sind nicht mehr so billig wie bei den ersten ets-x anfÃ¤ngen ! Bin mit dem Bike sehr zufrieden  aber mega jupÂ´s etc wÃ¼rde ich meiden mit dem Bike  ! Es ist ein schÃ¶nes CC Bike was auch den singel trail liebt Berg hoch auch ein Trumpf sehr ruhig bei einem schÃ¶nen Suspensions Setup  ! Was mir negativ aufgefallen ist bei meinem 2005 Modell das unter dem  Klarlack im Bereich KabelfÃ¼hrung Halterung etc. es hier und da anfÃ¤ngt zu blÃ¼hen obwohl ich im Winter ausschlieÃlich mein Zweitbike gefahren bin  ! 





  Die schwarze Pulverbeschichtung ist top ! Am besten auf scottbride Lackierungen verzichten ;-( ?!?!?!?
Mal sehn was Bike Action mir zu diesen Problemen erzÃ¤hlt und was man dagegen machen kann ! Schutzfolie , Garantie ?!?!?!? schade !

Ãber die 2006 Modelle kann ich nicht viel sagen ! aber verschlechtert haben die sich bestimmt nicht ! Mehr Federweg halt ! wÃ¼rde mir auch besser gefallen ! 

Die Fox Talas RLC ist super ! Gerade fÃ¼r uphill ! Wer aber keine gÃ¼nstige schieÃen kann dem kann ich auch ne OEM Rock shocks Revelation uturn empfehlen die gibt es mit Poplock schon fÃ¼r 339â¬


----------



## lowisbmx (4. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

schön das es jetzt auch einen Thread für dieses Bike gibt. Bild von meinem 2003 EST-X 70 gibts in meinem Fotoalbum. Ich bin mit dem Rad auch sehr zufrieden und hatte noch keine Probleme bezüglich Risse oder so (hoffentlich bleibt das auch so!). Ist das ultimative Langstreckengerät.
Im moment fahr ich eine Rock Shox Psylo SL, die will ich allerdings ersetzten um noch etwas abzuspecken. Ich dachte an die FOX Talas RLC oder an eine Marzocchi Marathon SL. Ich tendiere stärker zur letzteren, hat jemand so eine im Rad bzw. Erfahrungen in irgendeiner Art damit gemacht?


----------



## Rocklandbiker (5. Juli 2006)

@ lowisbmx

Dann hätt ich ja Deine Wunschgabel dazu. Und noch in passender Farbe


----------



## lowisbmx (5. Juli 2006)

Ich hatte das Vorgängermodell mit der polierten Brücke in Betracht gezogen, dazu passen dann den Deus Vorbau in Silber poliert. Deine Gabel ist grau, wie das hintere Teil meines Rahmens, da hätte ich Bedenken das das Ganze zu öde aussieht. Wo hast du denn die Ahorn Aufkleber her, die da drauf sind? Ach ja, und wie fährt sich die Gabel??


----------



## Rocklandbiker (5. Juli 2006)

lowisbmx schrieb:
			
		

> Deine Gabel ist grau, wie das hintere Teil meines Rahmens,
> Meine GAbel ist nicht grau und ich glaub Dein Rahmen zumindest auf den Bildern auch nicht
> Wo hast du denn die Ahorn Aufkleber her, die da drauf sind? Kuckst Du unter Thread "Maple Leafs" hier im IBC-Forum
> 
> Ach ja, und wie fährt sich die Gabel??


 Gabel ist neu und ungefahren !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowisbmx (6. Juli 2006)

hi,
ich fahr den normalen 2003er ETS-X 70. der ist vorne scotch brite und geht dann in hellgrau über soweit ich das beurteilen kann. auf den foto kommt die gabel auch leicht hellgrau raus. die ist aber weis, oder? wie gesagt ich tendier eher zu dem vorgängermodell, die gefällt mir persönlich besser


----------



## Alexeus (7. Juli 2006)

prokulus.de schrieb:
			
		

> ...Habe mir mal das WoE 07.-09.07.2006 im Kalender vermerkt und möchte einen Tag nach Oberammergau zum RM Test fahren.
> ...
> Evtl. sieht man sich.
> 
> ...


Hallo,

vielleicht sieht man sich ja in Oberammergau.
Bin mit nem Kumpel am Sonntag (09.07) dort  

Nun zum ETS:
Also ich muß auch sagen, daß ich mit meinem ETS voll zufrieden bin.
Mit der Talas Gabel passt das wunderbar.
Durch die verstellbaren Federwege bist Du mit dem Bike schön variabel
und kannst mit dem großen Federweg auch deftigere Abfahrten unter
die Reifen nehmen.

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem Baby:





P.S.:
Werd am Sonntag aber wohl mein RM6 mitnehmen


----------



## Bob666 (8. Juli 2006)

Hallo, hier mal mein Ets-x,

für mich das optimale Bike für lange und ausgedehnte Touren,
 wobei die Reserven für technische Trauls mehr als ausreichend sind. 

Die Gabel ist ne Marzocchi Matazhon xc - 

passt sich sehr harmonisch zum Fahrwerk in der mittleren Einstellung des Hinterbaus ein. 







[/url][/IMG]


greets


----------



## studentx600 (8. Juli 2006)

zum thema gabel kann ich nur beipflichten ;-)

...das rad macht einfach spaß!


----------



## Bob666 (9. Juli 2006)

...ups, kleiner Fehler: es sind natürlich "Trails" und die "Marathon xc" ist dafür verantwortlich 

*Zur Gabel:* Mit Lockout fährt sich`s am Berg doch fast wie ein Hardtail,

das laut Bike "weiche" Tretlager ist mir subjektiv noch nicht als echtes 

Problem aufgefallen.

*Hinterbau:* Der Hinterbau bleibt mit "Pro Pedal" extrem ruhig,

wobei er abgeschaltet etwas mitschwingt, wird von mir allerdings

fast ausschließlich bergab genutzt - 

also auch kein Problem.

...und die gefräste Dämpferumlenkung is ja wohl abartig schön... 

greets


----------



## Scheibenheizer (18. August 2006)

studentx600 schrieb:
			
		

> zum thema gabel kann ich nur beipflichten ;-)
> 
> ...das rad macht einfach spaß!



Uiiii... hab mich verliebt! 

Die Farbe ist der Hammer, hab bis jetzt das Teil nur als Rahmen gesehen.
Hier mal meins:





Und Cockpit: 




Das ist mein erstes "richtiges" MTB, also ich kann jetzt keine professionelle Wertung abgeben. Hab nur die Shimano Dualcontrol gegen Sram X9 Trigger und Schaltwerk getauscht, und ne Avid Juicy Seven ´07 angebaut.
Außerdem mag ichs Vorne rechts zu bremsen, geht mit der Juicy ja leicht zu ändern. Leider passt der Sram Umwerfer anscheinend nicht ran, also fahr ich noch mit dem Deore LX Umwerfer.


----------



## csx (19. August 2006)

Ist das der 10 euro-steuersatz? pig dh ... ne oder? den kabelsalat vorn an der gabel würd ich nicht so sehr reiben lassen, sonst schubberste dir die gabel kaputt, afaik hat doch die talas ne führung für die leitung.ansonsten würd ich noch die leitung vorn etwas kürzen, nicht dass du, wenn du mal über den lenker absteigst, vom eigenen rad stranguliert wirst. ansonsten schönes rot.

desweiteren mal noch ne frage: mein autogramm des schweissers ist nicht mehr erkennbar.soweit ich mich erinnern kann, stand da mal BB drauf. gibt es ne möglichkeit, bei rm oder bikeaction so etwas zu bekommen, also ein original versteht sich ?


----------



## JoeDesperado (19. August 2006)

na dann poste ich meins auch mal hier, zusätzlich zur RM-gallery...


----------



## MTB_Armin (21. August 2006)

Hi,

Mein ETSX50 Flare faehrt schon seit Nov 2004. 
Inzwischen habe wir schon einiges gemeinsam durchgestanden. Viele der Lago Klassiker wie die bereits oben zitierten Dosso d. R oder Sentiero della P..
Das letztjaehrige 24h Rennen in Muenchen. 
Diverse Alpentouren und ne Menge Singletrails vor der Haustuer...

Ich hatte erst eine Bomber Z1 die ich inzwischen durch eine Fox Talas RLC getauscht habe. Eine echte Verbesserung! 

Allen die ein sorglos Paket wollen kann ich ne Rohloff empfehlen. Sie treibt mein ETSX seit der ersten Stunde an. Ich wuerd sie nicht mehr hergeben.

Ach ja den Syntace VRO im Cockpit erlaubt mir die ideale Sitzposition zu finden. Manche moegen es nicht glauben aber ich passe meine Sitzposition von Zeit zu Zeit neu an. Man wird ja auch nich juenger, oder?

Schaut man sich die Eintraege im Forum an so bekommt man den Eindruck, Rocky haette echte Rahmenproblme beim ETSX. Kann man das wirklich so stehen lassen?

Ich habe jedenfalls mehrfache Hinterbauschaden am Steppenwolf Tundra FS erlitten und hoffe ne Problemfrei Zeit mit meinem Rocky zu erleben!


----------



## Scheibenheizer (21. August 2006)

csx schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das der 10 euro-steuersatz? pig dh ... ne oder? den kabelsalat vorn an der gabel würd ich nicht so sehr reiben lassen, sonst schubberste dir die gabel kaputt, afaik hat doch die talas ne führung für die leitung.ansonsten würd ich noch die leitung vorn etwas kürzen, nicht dass du, wenn du mal über den lenker absteigst, vom eigenen rad stranguliert wirst. ansonsten schönes rot.
> 
> desweiteren mal noch ne frage: mein autogramm des schweissers ist nicht mehr erkennbar.soweit ich mich erinnern kann, stand da mal BB drauf. gibt es ne möglichkeit, bei rm oder bikeaction so etwas zu bekommen, also ein original versteht sich ?



-der Steuersatz ist FSA Orbit, steht FSA und 36° Cartridge drauf.
Kenn mich da nicht so aus.
-die Leitung reibt nicht an der Gabel, ist mit der Fox Führung befestigt.
-wird noch gekürzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Verticaldriver (23. August 2006)

Den Steuersatz kann man vergessen, King ghört da drauf   

So hier fotos von meiner Schönheit, sagen wirs so es wird zum Vert/Freeriden "missbraucht" ich finde mit sowas macht es einfach mehr Spaß da man nicht mehr über alles drüber rumpelt wie mit so manchen 180mm Bomber 

2005er Modell, X9 Garnitur, Magura Lousie 203/160, Mavic 317er mit Onyx, jetzt aber 321er, Minion DH/Swampthing oder Highroller in 2.5, Chris King Steuersatz, PG990er Kassette + Kette, Talas RLC, FLOAT RP3, Rock ring kommt noch , Syntace einheit auch


----------



## Xexano (3. September 2006)

Gibt es denn hier keine neue ETSXs, oder warum verkümmert der Thread hier? Das finde ich echt schade... 
*pushup des Threads*


----------



## bikeandi (3. September 2006)

Hi,

mein ETS X wird am Donnerstag fertig, und sobald ich dann Fotos gemacht habe stelle ich die natürlich rein.  

Rocky Mountain forever!!!  


MfG Andi


----------



## MTB_Armin (4. September 2006)

Hat jemand ETSX Fotos von der Eurobike?
Jedenfalls werden die neuen ETSX im Hinterbau Carbon verwenden. Da Carbon die hochfrequenten Stöße filtert soll der Fahrkomfort erhöht werden. 
Ansonsten scheint der Rahmen unverändert zu sein. Sieht So aus als ob man langsam aber sicher am Carbon nicht mehr vorbeikommt.


----------



## Scheibenheizer (4. September 2006)

Das ETSX 90 von 2005 hatte ja auch schon Carbon Hinterbau, kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es jetzt bei den 30-70ern auch eingeführt wird.
Sonst wärs nix neues.


----------



## MTB_Armin (4. September 2006)

Zumindest hat das ETSX Team, ETSX 70 und ETSX50 jetzt den Carbon Hinterbau.


----------



## fantic26 (6. September 2006)

Hier Bilder der 2007 ETS-X Modelle 

 bis zur mitte runter scrollen

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=205551


----------



## Tolpan76 (7. September 2006)

Das 2005 ETS X 90 sollte einen Carbon Hinterbau bekommen. Am Ende gab es den dann doch nicht da er nicht gehalten hat. Meins hat auf jedenfall einen ganz normalen Alu-Hinterbau von nem 70er.

Wenn ich mal ne Digi-Cam in die Finger bekomme stelle ich ein paar Bilder rein  

Grüße
Christian


----------



## switchNB (11. September 2006)

Hallo!

Na dann werd ich mal ein neues Foto beisteuern.

neue Reifen und neuer Vorbau & Lenker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (27. September 2006)

damit der thread hier nicht vor langeweile krepiert ein update (schonwieder...verdammte sucht ):

2007er XT schaltwer samt rapidfire plus hebeln & neuer juicy5 (185/185, vllt. vorne bald 203):













hoffentlich war's das jetzt mal mit dem tunen & ich kann mich meinem litespeed widmen, das schaut jetzt so bedürftig aus...


----------



## csx (27. September 2006)

chices bike


----------



## oof (28. September 2006)

schöne bikes ! hoffentlich kann ich hier bald auch noch eins dazustellen  

bin mir nur noch bei der Rahmengröße unsicher! Bin 1,83m groß und hab eine Schritthöhe von 88cm. Jetzt schwanke ich zwischen 18 und 19''. Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen mit der Rahmengröße gemacht und zu welcher Größe würdet ihr mir raten ?


----------



## MTB_Armin (28. September 2006)

kommt auf deinen Einsatzbereich an.
Tour + Marathon + CrossCountry eher größer
Freeride + Lago Trails eher kleiner mit Syntace VRO


----------



## freakneasy (28. September 2006)

joho!! bin ab heute auch etsx-schwanger!

hab's heute bestellt und kanns kaum erwarten!
bis auf die morning-sickness vor aufregung gehts mir eigentlich ganz gut.
achja und die stimmungsschwankungen hab ich halt auch noch. von euphorisch bis supereuphorisch is alles drin.

meine freundin is schon am ausflippen. is ja nicht unser erstes mtb und so eine schwangerschaft ist für den partner ja oft anstrengender als für den biker selbst.

ui, ich glaube da setzen schon wehen ein.
muss mich jetzt aufs atmen konzentrieren. hoffentlich wird's eine frühgeburt.

f
der schon wieder appetit hat


----------



## Scheibenheizer (28. September 2006)

freakneasy schrieb:


> joho!! bin ab heute auch etsx-schwanger!
> 
> hab's heute bestellt und kanns kaum erwarten!
> bis auf die morning-sickness vor aufregung gehts mir eigentlich ganz gut.
> ...



Weiß der glückliche schon, was es wird?
Ein 50, 70 oder kann man es auf dem Bestell- Ultraschall noch nicht erkennen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze. (28. September 2006)

Immer schön die Wehen verhecheln, damits nicht so brutal rausgepreßt wird Wir wollen den Hinterbau ja nicht verbiegen, der sei nicht so steif bei den Mädels sagt man .
Übrigens wenn´s ein Wunschkind ist macht man vorher kein Ultraschall, man nimmt was kommt .


----------



## freakneasy (29. September 2006)

ultraschall sagt 50.

hab gentechnisch noch ein bisschen nachgeholfen, um meinem spross ein paar eigenschaften auf den weg zu geben, die ihm das leben in dieser harten welt erleichtern:

habe zum beispiel das forumla oro-GEN etwas angeregt und den organismus auch mit ein paar XT-chromosomen angereichert, von denen eindeutig nicht genug vorhanden waren. soll ja g'sund werden.

faszinierend, was die heutige forschung alles möglich macht!


----------



## prokulus.de (29. September 2006)

Hallo MTB ETS X Gemeinde,

mal sehen wie es wird, habe mir nun ein ETS X Team Modelljahr 2007 in Größe 16,5" geordert   . War am überlegen    ob ich bei 168 cm Körpergröße auf einen 18" Rahmen gehe, habe mich aber dann in Haxthausen beim Rocky Treff mit Testräder überzeugen lassen den kleineren Rahmen zu nehmen. Es sind zwar jede Menge Euronen   aber man kann eh nix mitnehmen.

Keep U up2date
Herbert


----------



## oof (30. September 2006)

MTB_Armin schrieb:


> kommt auf deinen Einsatzbereich an.
> Tour + Marathon + CrossCountry eher größer
> Freeride + Lago Trails eher kleiner mit Syntace VRO



ich will alles machen( gut freeride nicht ), deswegen will ich ja auch ein etsx.Aber was ich meinte ist, ob nicht 18'' generell zu klein ist...Was habt ihr denn so für Körper- und Rahmengrößen?


----------



## JoeDesperado (30. September 2006)

naja, bei einer körpergröße von 1,83 fahr ich ein 18"er ets-x, halt mit einer 400mm sattelstütze - damit ja immer die vorgeschriebenen 100mm im rahmen versenkt bleiben & ich trotzdem noch recht flott den berg raufkomm. ich fahre damit ~ 3 marathons pro jahr, am liebsten aber natürlich trails, da macht's einfach am meisten spaß


----------



## sufrocky (30. September 2006)

Hallo, 
frage mich, welche Dämpferlänge mein ETSX 70, Modell 2005 hat. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## Scheibenheizer (30. September 2006)

sufrocky schrieb:


> Hallo,
> frage mich, welche Dämpferlänge mein ETSX 70, Modell 2005 hat. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?



165mm. Wieso?


----------



## fantic26 (2. Oktober 2006)

oof schrieb:


> schöne bikes ! hoffentlich kann ich hier bald auch noch eins dazustellen
> 
> bin mir nur noch bei der Rahmengröße unsicher! Bin 1,83m groß und hab eine Schritthöhe von 88cm. Jetzt schwanke ich zwischen 18 und 19''. Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen mit der Rahmengröße gemacht und zu welcher Größe würdet ihr mir raten ?




Hallo ! Ich bin 185 und habe eine Schrittlänge von 91  Hatte zuerst ein 19 Zoll Rahmen ! Die Sattelstütze war aber so weit raus das trotz min Einspannlänge der Rahmen gerissen ist am Oberrohr ! bei 183 wie in deinem Fall auf jedenfall ein 19 Zoll ! Meine Kollegen mit 172 fahren sogar ein 19zoll !  Mein Bock ist eine seite davor und trotz meiner 185 finde ich die Sattelstütze beim 20,5 Zoll weit ausgespannt ! MFG Sven alias fantic 26


----------



## csx (3. Oktober 2006)

1.78m, schrittlänge war bei mir recht hoch, hab aber ka wie die genau war. jedenfalls fahr ich 19" -> sattel 2fingerbreit überm vorbau  

mal was anderes: hab jetzt schon ein jahr lang nen hac4 ciclosport und nie die trittfrequenz am rad installiert. weiss auch nicht recht wie ich die ans etsx ranbekomme. hat einer nen plan bzw pics wo man die effektiv befestigt ?


----------



## oof (7. Oktober 2006)

danke erstmal ! was mir grad aufgefallen ist: warum ist denn der hinterbau von students etsx auch blau obwohl er bei den offiziellen bildern schwarz ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scheibenheizer (7. Oktober 2006)

oof schrieb:


> danke erstmal ! was mir grad aufgefallen ist: warum ist denn der hinterbau von students etsx auch blau obwohl er bei den offiziellen bildern schwarz ist?



Stimmt!

Aber in der Bucht ist auch wieder so ein Rahmen drin, Hinterbau auch blau.
Artikelnummer 280035596896

Gruss


----------



## freakneasy (11. Oktober 2006)

ES IST GEBOREN!!!!!!!!!

und es ist wunderschön!
und es ist wunderstark!
und überhaupt es ist ganz wie der papa!

i freu mi.

mehr wenn ich die ersten fahrberichte hab!

f


----------



## csx (12. Oktober 2006)

Glückwunsch !!! PIXX ?!?!


----------



## Scheibenheizer (17. Oktober 2006)

Würde mich auch mal interessieren. Bilder???


----------



## marcellino0 (17. Oktober 2006)

hallo, mit wieviel sag am dämpfer fahrt ihr das 2006er etsx-modell mit rp3 dämpfer? 

ich hatte erst ein 2003er modell mit fox float rl. super ansprechverhalten und über wurzeln genial, schaukelte allerdings auch ein wenig. der 2006er rp3 ist da wesentlich störrischer. bei 115mm federweg fühlt er sich kaum so gut an wie das 2003er modell mit 100mm. ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich ein bike eher straff mit 20 % sag einstelle. was das wippen angeht, ist das 2006er bedingt durch pro pedal natürlich schon besser, das finde ich auch geil. ich halte mich an den 20%, da die fox auch in der bedinungsanleitung so angibt. ist das für einen rp3 im etsx eher doch zu wenig?

gruß marcellino

ps. kann mal jemand kurz beschreiben, wie ich hier bilder einbrigen kann? ich würde die sammlung an bildern ja gern erweitern.


----------



## JoeDesperado (17. Oktober 2006)

ich fahr mein ets-x (allerdings das 2005er) mit irgendwas zwischen 25 & 30% sag, weil ich nur dann den maximalen federweg ansatzweise ausnutzen kann (recht progressiv, der hinterbau). probier ruhig mal mehr sag, dank propedal & dem änderbaren federweg hinten ist das ja dann bergauf auch kein problem!


----------



## rocsam (17. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,
Bin inzwischen drei Touren mit meinem neuen etsx 70 Modelljahr 2007 gefahren und empfinde den Sag in der Werkseinstellung auch als zu straff, etwas mehr -so 12-14mm in der 4,5" -Position bringt deutlich mehr Komfort. Da hilft nur herumexperimentieren...


----------



## rocsam (19. Oktober 2006)

anbei noch eine Ergänzung zu meinem gestrigen Kommentar: der Hub des Dämpfers wurde von 35mm effektiv in 2006 auf 50mm effektiv erhöht, wenn man also bei den alten modellen den Sag auf 8mm einstellen sollte, so müssten es mit dem längerhubigen Federelement jetzt entpsrechend 4twa 40% mehr, also ca. 11-12mm sein. Das erklärt wohl auch das im Vergleich zu den "alten" Modellen straffere Verhalten des Hinterbaus.
open trails!


----------



## marcellino0 (20. Oktober 2006)

hi, danke für die antworten, ich habe mich natürlich auch verrechnet, da fox nicht 20% sondern 25% sag empfiehlt. ich werde ihn entsprechend der erfahrungen hier auch mal in richtung 30% erhöhen. mal schauen wie es dann ist. gruß marcellino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## csx (20. Oktober 2006)

fährt jemand mit einem rl-dämpfer? wie stehts da so bei euch inpunkto sag?


----------



## dominik-deluxe (4. November 2006)

hallo
überlege mir gerade ein etsx zuzulegen, hattet ihr schonaml probleme mit den lagern?
mache mir irgendwie sorgen, weils so viele sind, und die von den dimenionen her auch nicht sooo groß/robust aussehen.
mfg
dominik


----------



## sufrocky (5. November 2006)

Habe meine Lager nach etwa 8000 km tauschen lassen. Das war kein Problem und nicht sehr teuer.


----------



## Scheibenheizer (5. November 2006)

Man hört selten was von defekten Lagern, ist auch nicht so hoch beansprucht wie beim RMX.
2006 wurden die Lager auch überarbeitet, sollte also nicht das Problem sein.


----------



## dominik-deluxe (5. November 2006)

nochwas mich würde das gewicht eurer rahmen in 19" größe interresieren, am besten ohne dämpfer oder mit fox rp3 bzw. rp23.
danke


----------



## dominik-deluxe (8. November 2006)

ich mal wieder
was haltet ihr von det schlechten bewertung in der aktuellen MB(glaube ich).
und den vielen kritikpunkten?
mfg
dominik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (8. November 2006)

...die da wären?


----------



## clemson (8. November 2006)

wer hört auf bikezeitschriften??????? 

draufsetze fahren und wohlfühlen.......das war meine entscheidung


----------



## csx (8. November 2006)

clemson schrieb:


> wer hört auf bikezeitschriften???????
> 
> draufsetze fahren und wohlfühlen.......das war meine entscheidung



vorher aber noch kaufen


----------



## dominik-deluxe (8. November 2006)

habe sie gerade nicht da, deshalb, kann ich momentan keine geanueren angaben machen als diese(detailirtere folgt heute abend):
getestet wurde das 07er modell mir fox rp23 fÃ¼r ca. 4200â¬ und ca.12,2kg gewicht
der hinterbau ist der weicheste im test glaube so was um 233nm/Â°(max war das liteville mit ca.433nm/Â°)
die kinematik(ansprechverhalten des hinterbaus) ist etwas unausgewogen, da er bei mittlerer belastung sehr viel federweg bietet, aber kaum reserven hat, da der durchlagsschutz schon frÃ¼h einsetzt.
wurde geschrieben, dass der hinterbau nicht fÃ¼r schwere abfahreten zu gebrauchen wÃ¤re. (die 115mm des liteville sollen sich besser angefÃ¼hlt haben)

das der rahmen eine sehr schÃ¶ne optik haben sie aber wahrheitsgemÃ¤Ã rausgefunden
mfg
dominik


----------



## Litti1 (16. November 2006)

Hallo Zusammen !

Da bin ich auch mal gespannt wie der Fox Dämpfer arbeitet ?! 
Mein neues ETS-X Roulette ist zwar schon beim Händler, hols aber erst im Dezember wenn die restlichen Parts alle da sind !! 

Bei meinem 2003er 70er Framekit hab ich den Fox rausgeschmissen und nen
DT-SSD190L  reingepackt  --- genial !! --- 

Wenn's am 2007er nicht richtig "federt" passiert dem Fox das gleiche !! 

Das 2003er ETS-X70 ist übrigens zu haben.
Schaut einfach mal im Bikemarkt nach: http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=30262&sort=1&cat=8&page=2

Grüsse an alle ETS-Xler 

Claus

P.S.: Sind da vielleicht welche aus dem Bodensee-Raum ???
Wenn ja, meldet Euch doch mal wenn ihr Laune habt.
Kann man evtl. ne Runde zusammen biken?


----------



## akeem (16. November 2006)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:


> habe sie gerade nicht da, deshalb, kann ich momentan keine geanueren angaben machen als diese(detailirtere folgt heute abend):
> getestet wurde das 07er modell mir fox rp23 für ca. 4200 und ca.12,2kg gewicht
> der hinterbau ist der weicheste im test glaube so was um 233nm/°(max war das liteville mit ca.433nm/°)
> die kinematik(ansprechverhalten des hinterbaus) ist etwas unausgewogen, da er bei mittlerer belastung sehr viel federweg bietet, aber kaum reserven hat, da der durchlagsschutz schon früh einsetzt.
> ...



Lies' man meinen Post #6 in auf der ersten Seite. Ist zwar auch "nur" eine subjektiver Eindruck, trotzdem halte ich die Tests in der Bike und in der MTB für absoluten Müll. Vor ein paar Monaten gab es mal wieder eine Richtigstellung und ein Bike wurde um eine Bewertung angehoben, weil die Tester beim ersten Test nicht richtig gewogen haben und für das Rad ein zu hohes Gewicht ermittelten. 
Für mich ist das völliger Schwachsinn, ob ein Bike gut ist oder nicht, merk ich beim Fahren und nicht auf der Waage ....


----------



## Litti1 (16. November 2006)

@ akeem,

So ist es !!!
Selber Fahren und ausprobieren  ---  selber eine Meinung bilden !!
Aber so ist das nunmal heut, die Leute wollen alles vorgekaut bekommen!

@All

Ausserdem wurde im Test das ETS-X SE Roulette gezeigt !
mit Marzocchi Gabel vom Team und anderen Specs !

SO GIBT'S DAS BIKE GAR NICHT FERTIG ZU KAUFEN !!!!!
---------- SIEHE 2007er KATALOG !!!!! -----------

Würd mich mal interessieren ob das Bike so vom Importeur gekommen ist oder ob sie das selber zusammengebaut haben !!

Auf jeden Fall für mich wieder einmal eine Bestätigung die Test's in sogenannten (gesponserten) Fachzeitschriften nicht mit der rosaroten Brille anzuschauen !!!

Grüsse

Claus


----------



## JoeDesperado (16. November 2006)

vergleicht mal die kennlinie im heft mit der vom specialized, das so hoch gelobt wurde - ich seh da nicht viel unterschied, außer im negativen begleittext beim ets-x


----------



## Litti1 (17. November 2006)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:


> nochwas mich würde das gewicht eurer rahmen in 19" größe interresieren, am besten ohne dämpfer oder mit fox rp3 bzw. rp23.
> danke



Hallo Dominik,

Mein ETS-X Roulette in 19" hatte beim Händler mit Dämpfer an der Federwaage knapp 3kg !
Damit dürfte die Angabe in dem Test (2.97 kg) stimmen !

Gruss 
Claus


----------



## die tina (17. November 2006)

Litti1 schrieb:


> Hallo Dominik,
> 
> Mein ETS-X Roulette in 19" hatte beim Händler mit Dämpfer an der Federwaage knapp 3kg !
> Damit dürfte die Angabe in dem Test (2.97 kg) stimmen !
> ...



Hallo Claus,

dein Roulette ist schon da? Wahnsinn, ich hab auch eins bestellt, muss sofort mal beim Markus nachfragen ... Ja ist denn heut schon Weihnachten? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Grüße,
Tina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Litti1 (17. November 2006)

Hallo Tina,

Ja dann drück ich mal die Daumen für dich das es schon da ist !!! 

-----manchmal kommt's Christkindl halt früher vorbei...... 

Grüsse 

Claus


----------



## clemson (17. November 2006)

gute entscheidung tina

sehe schon nächstes jahr mach ma einen etsx ausflug der dimb ig münchen..wolf, du, mein bruder und ich


----------



## die tina (17. November 2006)

Litti1 schrieb:


> Hallo Tina,
> 
> Ja dann drück ich mal die Daumen für dich das es schon da ist !!!
> 
> ...



Ist noch nicht da, soll am 20. Dezember kommen! Also kann ich mich dann mit dem Rahmen unter den Christbaum setzen!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@clemson: des mach ma, hab schon gehört, dass der Wolf beim gleichen Händler ist wie ich.

Jetzt muss halt dann mal wieder Sommer werden!


----------



## Litti1 (18. November 2006)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:


> hallo
> überlege mir gerade ein etsx zuzulegen, hattet ihr schonaml probleme mit den lagern?
> mache mir irgendwie sorgen, weils so viele sind, und die von den dimenionen her auch nicht sooo groß/robust aussehen.
> mfg
> dominik



Hallo Dominik,

Mach Dir mal keine Sorgen, mein 2003er ETS-X70 ist immer noch erste Sahne !! 

Das Bike war auch schon am Tremalzo, Monte Baldo, Monte Altissimo......... 
Jetzt sind rein prophilaktisch neue reingekommen weil ich's verkaufen will.

Die "alten" waren aber alle voll in Ordnung wie ich nach dem Tausch feststellen konnte !!!   

@ Tina,

Was machst Du denn für Part's ran an Dein neues ???

Grüsse Claus


----------



## die tina (18. November 2006)

Litti1 schrieb:


> @ Tina,
> 
> Was machst Du denn für Part's ran an Dein neues ???
> 
> Grüsse Claus



Ich bau von meinem jetzigen um: XT komplett. Weiß nur noch nicht, welche Gabel. Hat jemand Tips? Sie sollte verstellbaren Federweg haben und eher leicht sein - und natürlich gut funktionieren.

Wie baust Du Deins auf?


----------



## All-Mountain (18. November 2006)

die tina schrieb:


> Weiß nur noch nicht, welche Gabel. Hat jemand Tips? Sie sollte verstellbaren Federweg haben und eher leicht sein - und natürlich gut funktionieren.



Hi Tina,
da gibt's eigentlich nur zwei die in Frage kommen:
die TALAS oder die Pace (Fighter oder RC40XCAM).
Die TALAS würde ich mal noch einen Tick robuster und steifer einschätzen, das dürfte aber bei Deinem Gewicht und Deiner Fahrweise nicht relevant sein.
Grüße
Tom
PS: Willkommen in der Rocky Community


----------



## Litti1 (18. November 2006)

Hallo ETS-Xler,

Hier mal für Weightwatcher nen kleinen Auszug aus einer Excel-Tabelle
von meinem neuen !
Machbar wären mit Scandium Team-Rahmen 10,4 kg !
Dann Sind die Fahreigenschaften aber bestimmt wie ein "Lämmerschwanz"  

PARTS..........................Fabrikat........................................Gewicht in Gr.
Rahmen mit Dämpfer........Rocky Mountain ETS-X Roulette 19"........2970
Gabel............................Fox Talas 32 RLC 2007.........................1810
Räder............................Hügi 240 / Mavic X3.1 UST Disc.............1780
Schnellspanner...............DT-Swiss............................................125
Tretkurbel......................Race Face Deus XC / Team Rings............815
Innenlager.....................Deus X-Type............................................
Pedale..........................Crank Brothers Candy 4TI.......................198
Schaltung hi..................Sram X.O.............................................207
Umwerfer......................Shimano XTR 2007 FD-M970....................125
Schaltgriffe....................Sram X.O. Trigger.................................225
Kette............................Sram PC 991 Hollow Pin..........................278
Kassette.......................Shimano XTR 2007 11-32........................224
Sattelstütze..................Race Face Next SL.................................195
Sattel..........................Selle Italia SLR-Carbonio..........................140
Vorbau.........................Race Face Deus XC................................125
Lenker..........................Race Face Next SL Low R........................135
Steuersatz....................Race Face Deus XC................................105
Discbrake vo.+ hi............Hope Mono M4......................................860
Reifen UST....................Continental Explorer UST 2.1..................1400
Sonstiges...............................................................................150

Gesamtgewicht.....................................................................11870

@Tina,

So wird's gebaut, wenn's fertig ist stell ich ein Bild ein !

Gruss Claus


----------



## oof (20. November 2006)

hey 

nach einer kleinen (zwangs)Pause hab ich ich wieder aufs Neue informiert. 
1. mein Händler hat mir einen 70er Rahmen von 2005 für 1000 angeboten. Ist der Preis ok ?

2. ich brüuchte dazu natürlich noch eine Gabel ! Welche passt denn gut, und kostet so um die 400 ?Ich dachte an die Marzocchi Marathon sl, aber vll habt ihr ja noch andere Vorschläge !? 

Lohnt es sich überhaupt noch einen 2005er Rahmen zu kaufen oder ist der mittlerweile einfach schon zu überholt als das es sich lohnen würde ?

Ist jetzt doch etwas mehr Text geworden als ich wollte, aber ich hoffe trotzdem das ihr alles versteht und auch antwortet


----------



## Litti1 (21. November 2006)

oof schrieb:


> hey
> 
> nach einer kleinen (zwangs)Pause hab ich ich wieder aufs Neue informiert.
> 1. mein Händler hat mir einen 70er Rahmen von 2005 für 1000 angeboten. Ist der Preis ok ?
> ...



Hallo OOF,

Ist der Rahmen Neu ??

Marzocchi Marathon S (S=Stahlfeder / SL=Luft) hab ich schon in meinem RM gefahren -- nicht schlecht, ne Fox Talas passt aber ganz klar besser !! (vor allem zum Hinterbau).
Für 400 wirst Du aber nur ne gebrauchte kriegen oder mit ein bisschen Glück und viel suchen im net ein 2005/2006er Modell.

Grüsse Claus

*Marathon S 2003er:*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ollman (21. November 2006)

Hallo,

hier mal mein ETS_X mit Teileliste selbst gewogen:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/250830

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=314825&cat=500


----------



## GaLaXy (21. November 2006)

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/100_8694.jpg



Denk mal das sich hier richtig bin, hab den Tip bekommen ich solle mal mein Bike posten... Hoffe es passt hier rein und es gefällt euch?


----------



## soederbohm (21. November 2006)

Ob Du hier richtig bist...  

Das ist der ETS-X Thread, nicht der RMX!

Gruß
Martin


----------



## GaLaXy (21. November 2006)

Sorry


----------



## oof (21. November 2006)

Litti1 schrieb:


> Hallo OOF,
> 
> Ist der Rahmen Neu ??
> 
> ...



Ja der Rahmen ist neu.


----------



## Litti1 (21. November 2006)

Hallo OOf,

Wenn der Rahmen mit Dämpfer ist - wovon ich ausgehe - denke ich das der Preis für einen Händler O.K. ist ! (hast ja auch volle Garantie ) !!

Gebraucht wirst Du wahrscheinlich auch noch min. 800-1000 für das Teil hinlegen müssen.....

Technisch spricht nichts gegen einen 2005er Frame, ab 2006 wurde der Hinterbau bisschen überarbeitet:
Längerer Dämpfer mit 190mm -- vorher 165mm, daher bessere Ausnutzung des gesammten Hubs - damit auch etwas mehr Federweg.

ZUM BIKEN SIND ABER ALLE  BAUJAHRE GENIAL !!!! --- IST HALT RM !!! 

Hoffe konnte Dir ein wenig weiter helfen !

Grüsse,
Claus

Oder schau mal hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=30262&sort=1&cat=8&page=2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fantic26 (22. November 2006)

Gebe mein 2007 ets-x 70 ab ! siehe Bikemarkt !


----------



## fantic26 (22. November 2006)

Gebe mein 2007 ets-x 70 ab ! siehe Bikemarkt !


----------



## Scheibenheizer (22. November 2006)

Sagt mal woraus ergeben sich eigentlich diese Unterschiede an der Stelle Oberrohr/Unterrohr- Steuerrohr?
Bei meinem (und den meisten anderen) gehen Unter- und Oberrohr ineinander über und sind dann mit dem Steuerrohr verschweißt.
Bei dem 70er von fantic z.B sind beide Rohre getrennt am Steuerrohr angeschweißt.
Ist das Steuerrohr jetzt neuerdings länger oder wie??

@ollmann:

sehr geiles Bike, hatte die Fotos vorher schon mal "entdeckt".
Die Octaramps an der Deus sehen sehr sexy aus, sind die neu an dem Bike?
Da würd mich mal die Haltbarkeit interessieren und ein paar andere Meinungen, scheint eine gute alternative zu den RF Teamrings zu sein.


----------



## Litti1 (22. November 2006)

Hallo Scheibenheizer,

Liegt wahrscheinlich an den 20.5" -- ist schon ganz schön gross !!


*@fantic26,

Wie geht das denn, ein 2007er ETS-X70 mit "normaler" Schwinge ???????

-------------- Wo ist die Carbonschwinge denn geblieben  ??????----------*

Oder kann man sich jetzt sein Custom-made bei Rocky M. ordern    

Da bin ich ja mal auf Deine Antwort gespannt fantic (und ein paar andere User bestimmt auch !)
Oder ist's ein 2006er Frame ?

Grüsse,

Claus


----------



## rockylady (22. November 2006)

Hi ,

habe mich auch schon gewundert mit dem Hinterbau  

aber bin dann gleich auf die Seite meines Händlers gegangen und siehe da ,
unter : www.rmb-proshop.de --->  Bikes  ---> 2007 ---> ETSx  , gibt es diesen auch  

Es handelt sich wohl um ein Midseason Modell


----------



## Litti1 (22. November 2006)

rockylady schrieb:


> Hi ,
> 
> habe mich auch schon gewundert mit dem Hinterbau
> 
> ...




Jetzt bin ich aber platt !!!!
Nicht gewusst das RM Midseason-Modelle baut / anbietet !

Na denn,

Claus


----------



## lowisbmx (23. November 2006)

Weiss irgendjemand ob die Schrauben des Hinterbaus und der Schwingen abwärtskompatibel sind? Die vom 2003er Modell sind ja eher nicht so der Bringer und sehen bei mir schon recht leicht rostig aus irgendwie.


----------



## Litti1 (23. November 2006)

lowisbmx schrieb:


> Weiss irgendjemand ob die Schrauben des Hinterbaus und der Schwingen abwärtskompatibel sind? Die vom 2003er Modell sind ja eher nicht so der Bringer und sehen bei mir schon recht leicht rostig aus irgendwie.



Ja, die sind nicht so toll !! ----> Hab meine gegen Edelstahlschrauben getauscht !
Kriegst im Eisenwarenhandel (nicht in Baumärkten), weil die 2 am Sattelrohr Überlänge sind !!
-------> Die "kurzen" li.+re. an der Schwinge musst Du lassen, sie sind genau auf Lagermass geschliffen !! ---> da war ja gleich am Anfang eine Retrofit-Aktion wegen Knarzgeräuschen im Hinterbau !! 
(hast ja hoffentlich die Austauschbolzen drin ?!!)

Ob die vom 2007er auch passen würden muss ich erst mal nachschauen (demontieren), hab ja beide Modelle zum vergleichen.
Komme aber erst nächste Woche dazu, gebe dann Bescheid !

Gruss,
Claus


----------



## Litti1 (24. November 2006)

@lowisbmx,

Lagerbolzen/-schrauben 2007 ----> 2003 geht nicht....

Grüsse,

Claus


----------



## lowisbmx (24. November 2006)

Schade, wäre zu schön gewesen (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes ). Du sagtest du hättest Edelstahlschrauben verwendet, deren Zugfestigkeit ist ja Materialbedingt niedriger als die Standard-Stahlschrauben. Somit könnte ich ja eigentlich auch Titanschrauben verwenden, die gibts auch in blau oder gold. Bei Bikeaction hat man mir davon abgeraten, aber wenn deine aus Edelstahl gehalten haben sollten es solche auch tun, oder?
Was ich dich noch fragen wollte, das Roulette hab ich noch nicht im original gesehen, ist das der rote Teil normal lackiert, oder hat das so metallischen Glanz (Christbaumkugel like sozusagen)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Litti1 (25. November 2006)

lowisbmx schrieb:


> Schade, wäre zu schön gewesen (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes ). Du sagtest du hättest Edelstahlschrauben verwendet, deren Zugfestigkeit ist ja Materialbedingt niedriger als die Standard-Stahlschrauben. Somit könnte ich ja eigentlich auch Titanschrauben verwenden, die gibts auch in blau oder gold. Bei Bikeaction hat man mir davon abgeraten, aber wenn deine aus Edelstahl gehalten haben sollten es solche auch tun, oder?
> Was ich dich noch fragen wollte, das Roulette hab ich noch nicht im original gesehen, ist das der rote Teil normal lackiert, oder hat das so metallischen Glanz (Christbaumkugel like sozusagen)?



Hallo lowisbmx,

Die Zugfestigkeit spielt hier keine so grosse Rolle, eher die Scherfestigkeit --wobei am ETS-X Hinterbau die meisten dieser Kräfte von den Buchsen aufgenommen werden !
Ich selber hätte keine Bedenken Titanschrauben zu verwenden.

Zum Roulette: 

Das rot ist so wie eine Lasur, das heist man kann das gebürstete Aluminium
drunter sehen !!
Oder so wie Du sagst: Christbaumkugel like -- das kommt hin !

Grüsse,

Claus


----------



## fantic26 (26. November 2006)

So habe noch mal ordentlich an der Preisschraube gedreht ! Ich denke das ist mehr als Fair für das 2007 midseason Modell ;-)


----------



## Litti1 (26. November 2006)

fantic26 schrieb:


> So habe noch mal ordentlich an der Preisschraube gedreht ! Ich denke das ist mehr als Fair für das 2007 midseason Modell ;-)



Hi fantic,

Mensch Meier, warum ist das Dingens in 20,5" ??? 
Lackierung gefällt mir saugut !!!! ---> da noch die Carbonschwinge ran..... 

Schade, in 19" wären wir ins Geschäft gekommen.
Der Preis ist Top !!! 

Grüsse Claus


----------



## prokulus.de (27. November 2006)

die tina schrieb:


> Ist noch nicht da, soll am 20. Dezember kommen! Also kann ich mich dann mit dem Rahmen unter den Christbaum setzen!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Liebe Mädels und Buben,

wenn es nix ausmacht, so melde ich mich beim ETX-S Ausflug im Hinterland um FS, PAF, DAH auch an. Mein neues RMB ETS-X Team SC (16,5) hängt zwar noch bis auf weiteres im Shop bei Markus in Haxthausen, da ich z. Z. noch mein Element TSC fahre, bin ich aber durchaus "mobil".

Ich warte bis zum Spätwinter, bis dahin bekomme ich auch die FOX Talas RLC Model 2007 und eine neue Tune Stütze (z.Z. nicht lieferbar) um mein neues ETS-X aufzubauen. Ich möchte auch viele Teile vom Element TSC übernehmen und dann den Rahmen, Gabel und Sattelstütze verkaufen.

Ich war im Oktober in den heilgen Hallen von RMB in Vancouver, geile Sache. Wir bekamen eine Fürhung vom "Europe Sale Man", er hat sich super viel Zeit genommen und alles erklärt. Auch die Jungs am Computer haben wir getroffen, die Jungs die die Bikes entwickeln und auch selber fahren was sie sich ausgedacht haben. Habe ein paar Bilder zu Markus gesendet, er will sie im Shop aufhängen.

In diesem Zusammenhang möchte ich auch meinen "Senf" zum MB Test abgeben. Die Jungs von RMB in Vancouver habe mir gesagt, dass in Deutschland die meisten Rockys mit Custommadeaufbau sind und im Verhältnis  wenig Kompletträder nach Deutschland gehen. Daher kann man die Test der Magazine nicht überbewerten, da in den meisten Fälle die Bikes so nicht zum Einsatz kommen.
Auch Frage ich mich was ein Liteville mit 115mm und ein SJ mit Brain Hinterbau in einem All Mountain Test zu tun habe?!?!?!?
Ich kenne auch niemanden persönlich, der ein Scott fährt und noch keinen Garantieanspruch bei Scott geltend gemacht hat.
Alles in Allem ist es wie mit jedem Test, wer gut schmiert der gut fährt!!  

Keep on biking
Herbert


----------



## Scheibenheizer (27. November 2006)

Wenns im Frühjahr ein ETS X Treffen gibt, bin ich dabei.
Ich wohn am Flughafen...


----------



## fantic26 (27. November 2006)

Litti1 schrieb:


> Hi fantic,
> 
> Mensch Meier, warum ist das Dingens in 20,5" ???
> Lackierung gefällt mir saugut !!!! ---> da noch die Carbonschwinge ran.....
> ...



Ja obwohl wie gesagt in der Letzten Mountainbike hatte das ets-x wegen seines Carbon Hinterbaus nur befriedigend bekommen von daher bin ich nicht traurig drum das es ein Alu Hinterbau ist und der ist Langzeit erprobt ;-)  falls ich den bock nicht los bin in 14 Tagen seht ihr einen ihn schön aufgebaut an meiner Seite mit Marta und Hope Floating disc Crossmax sl  xtr 2007 etc ;-) Also schauen wir mal ;-)


----------



## s.d (27. November 2006)

prokulus.de schrieb:


> Liebe Mädels und Buben,
> 
> wenn es nix ausmacht, so melde ich mich beim ETX-S Ausflug im Hinterland um FS, PAF, DAH auch an. Mein neues RMB ETS-X Team SC (16,5) hängt zwar noch bis auf weiteres im Shop bei Markus in Haxthausen, da ich z. Z. noch mein Element TSC fahre, bin ich aber durchaus "mobil".
> 
> ...





Sauber kannst du mal ein paar Bilder vom RM-Werk in dein Album tun das wäre echt toll.

Die ganzen Tests sind der größte Schei** die Redakteure habens überhaupt nicht drauf und keine Ahnung hab am Lago mit denen ein bisschen geschwätzt ... . Das mit den Custom-Aufbauten stimmt wohl viele RMs die Serie sind hab ich noch nicht gesehn. Scott ist sowieso der größte Dreck, Kollege hats einmal mit dem Carbon-Zeug über nen Stein gelassen kaputt... naja egal.
 RM is the Best


----------



## prokulus.de (28. November 2006)

Liebe RMB Gemeide,

habe nun ein paar Bilder in die Galerie gestellt, einfach auf meine Fotos klicken.

Ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle auch bei Dirk von Bike Action bedanken, der diesen Besuch in Vancouver zusammen mit Lene von RMB ermöglicht hat.

Keep on biking
Herbert


----------



## oof (28. November 2006)

prokulus.de schrieb:


> In diesem Zusammenhang möchte ich auch meinen "Senf" zum MB Test abgeben. Die Jungs von RMB in Vancouver habe mir gesagt, dass in Deutschland die meisten Rockys mit Custommadeaufbau sind und im Verhältnis  wenig Kompletträder nach Deutschland gehen. Daher kann man die Test der Magazine nicht überbewerten, da in den meisten Fälle die Bikes so nicht zum Einsatz kommen.



Abgesehen davon, dass ich die Tests auch nicht sonderlich schätze und ernst nehme spricht deine Aussage aber auch nicht für Rocky! Selbst wenn nur wenige Kompletträder nach Deutschland gehen sind die dann doch immernoch in DER Zusammenstellung die von Rocky vorgegeben wurde und damit ist dann doch RM an den "schlechten" Ergebnissen schuld! Abgesehen davon müssen die Tester doch genau weil es so viele verschiedene Modelle und Variationen gibt EIN Modell wählen weil sie laut Testkriterien Komplettbikes und keine Rahmen testen ...

mir wäre ein reiner Rahmentest mit gleichen Parts übrigens auch lieber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Litti1 (29. November 2006)

Hallo ETS-Xler, 

Wie versprochen ein Foto vom neuem !!   

Eins wird abgestrippt...... 

Das Neue aufgepimpt......        

Lenker, Vorbau und Gabel sollen nächste Woche kommen !
Zieh dann nochmal ein paar Pics hoch wenn's fertig ist...


fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/317308/cat/500/ppuser/78536

Noch ein Bild bei meinen Foto's !

<<<----KLICK LINKS

Grüsse,

Claus


----------



## lowisbmx (30. November 2006)

Warum hat dein altes ETS-X Flammen, und meines Ahornblätter? Ist doch auch ein 2003er Modell, oder?
Die Farbe vom neuen ist super, der Carbonhinterbau gefällt mir persönlich nicht, der aus Alu sieht filigraner aus.


----------



## akeem (30. November 2006)

oof schrieb:


> .... Selbst wenn nur wenige Kompletträder nach Deutschland gehen sind die dann doch immernoch in DER Zusammenstellung die von Rocky vorgegeben wurde und damit ist dann doch RM an den "schlechten" Ergebnissen schuld! ....



..das stimmt so nicht! Die Bikes, die in den einschlägigen Magazinen getestet werden haben oft nichts mit den RM Komplettbikes, wie sie z.B. von Bikeaction für Deutschland angeboten werden, zu tun.
Ich kann mich vage an ein Testergebnis erinnern, in dem ein Rocky aufgrund einer verbauten SID-Gabel schlechter bewertet wurde. Im Nachsatz war dann zu lesen, dass die SID vom Magazin eingebaut wurde und es das Rad so als Komplettbike gar nicht zu kaufen gibt.....


----------



## fantic26 (30. November 2006)

lowisbmx schrieb:


> Warum hat dein altes ETS-X Flammen, und meines Ahornblätter? Ist doch auch ein 2003er Modell, oder?
> Die Farbe vom neuen ist super, der Carbonhinterbau gefällt mir persönlich nicht, der aus Alu sieht filigraner aus.



Ich hatte auch so eins LTd Flame  Das aller erste Bj 2002 ( Rahmenbruch)

Gruß


----------



## fantic26 (30. November 2006)

mein ehemaliges 2002 modell


----------



## Litti1 (30. November 2006)

Hallo,

Hab heute meine Deus XC Kurbeln mit Team-Rings bekommen  

 Komplett in Schwarz !!!

fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/317499

So langsam wird's.....

@fantic26,
Ist ja der Hammer ! -- wusste gar nicht, dass das Flammendesign limitiert war !
Bin die ganze Zeit mit einem LTD unterwegs gewesen und habs nicht gewusst ! tsss,tss,ts......
Da bin ich ja grad am überlegen ob ich ihn doch behalten soll ???

Danke für die Info fantic26 !!!!
Grüsse,

Claus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fantic26 (2. Dezember 2006)

Litti1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Hab heute meine Deus XC Kurbeln mit Team-Rings bekommen
> 
> ...



Ja so stehts bei mir auf der Rechnung von 2003! 2290â¬ LTD FLame(VorfÃ¼hrrahmen mit neuer Lagerung ! Damals war der $ Kurs ja noch besser zum Euro ! ;-)   Â´Habe es aber auch gebraucht gekauft ! Laut Bikeaction soll es aber wohl ein Standard gewesen sein 2002?!?!?!? also doch kein LTD?!?!?

Also Keine Ahnung ! 

Offt habe ich den Rahmen aber noch nicht gesehen ! Du bist der zweite ;-) 

GruÃ !


----------



## fantic26 (2. Dezember 2006)

Habe das 2002 ets-x 50 gefunden ! Aber von dem 70´ger noch keine Spur


----------



## s.d (2. Dezember 2006)

Um nochmal zu den Bikebravos zu kommen...
Viele Ausstattungen werden doch auch noch von Bikeaction verändert bzw zusammengestellt oder? Bei Bikes die es sowieso nur als Rahmenset zu kaufen gibt ist das hald auch so ne Sache ich kann mich da an einen Test vom Vertex TSC erinnern weiß zwar nicht wer da die Zusammenstellung gemacht hat aber da kann man da es das Bike ja so nicht zu kaufen gibt bzw. nur als Rahmen dann auch nicht was über die Ausstattung schreiben sondern hald nur den Rahmen bewerten. Das neue Slayer wurde auch mal irgenwo getestet da war dann weil keins in der Normalausstattung verfügbar war ein Cult im Customaufbau drin. Aber egal man muss sich ja eigentlich nur die Anzeigen anschauen und wer am Meisten drin hat der hat im Test sowieso schon gewonnen eigentlich praktisch dann brauch man sich nicht die Mühe machen und die Testergebnisse durchlesen.


----------



## Litti1 (4. Dezember 2006)

s.d schrieb:


> Aber egal man muss sich ja eigentlich nur die Anzeigen anschauen und wer am Meisten drin hat der hat im Test sowieso schon gewonnen eigentlich praktisch dann brauch man sich nicht die Mühe machen und die Testergebnisse durchlesen.



Tja, so isses leider !!! ---- und nicht nur bei Bike Tests !!

Grüsse,

Claus


----------



## fantic26 (4. Dezember 2006)

SO meine Freunde ! Das Rocky 2007 midseason ets-x 70 ist nicht verkauft und somit bleibe Ich der Rocky Gemeinde treu  !

Naja so ganz traurig bin ich nicht, also nicht da ich auch heiÃ bin den Unterschied swischen dem 2005 und den 2007 Ets-X in den Fahreigenschaften kennen zu lernen ! 

Und schlieÃlich wÃ¤re es eine Schande meine Trikots und Buchsen abzugeben ! 

Den einz muÃ ich Sagen ! Ich habe bis jetzt noch keinen Rocky Fahrer kennen gelernt der keinen Splin hatte ! 

Alle normalen Biker haben gesagt !

 " Du hast DOCH ne Macke " Wie kann man nur !!! DafÃ¼r bekommst du Doch einen Kleinwagen ;-) 


Hamse Recht oder Nicht ?!?!?? ;-) 

Also Ich bin dabei ! 

ETS-X Treffen ! MÃ¶chte alle Bekloppten kennen lernen ;-) 


In zwei Wochen kÃ¶nnt ihr also Bilder sehen vom 2007 ets-x midseason mit XTR 2007 Kurbel  croaamax sl Marta featuring Hope floating Disc, xo, tune, Race Face Next Carbon ,Race Face Team SL,exustar ti,nokon,fox Talas RLC , Selle italia slk gel flow,Ti schnellspanner ,Ti Sattelklemme ! ;-) UVP 6000â¬ EK !?!? wird nicht verraten ;-)


----------



## csx (7. Dezember 2006)

fantic26 schrieb:


> Und schließlich wäre es eine Schande meine Trikots und Buchsen abzugeben !
> 
> Den einz muß ich Sagen ! Ich habe bis jetzt noch keinen Rocky Fahrer kennen gelernt der keinen Splin hatte !
> 
> ...



rofl ! es gibt buchsen von rm ?!?     ah du meinst sicher strampler


----------



## fantic26 (7. Dezember 2006)

csx schrieb:


> rofl ! es gibt buchsen von rm ?!?     ah du meinst sicher strampler



jo  ! strapse !


----------



## Litti1 (9. Dezember 2006)

Hallo an alle Rocky-"Spinner" ! 

So, komm grad vom Händler und hab die letzten fehlenden Parts geholt ! 

Das wird ein Garagenmittag vom Feinsten !!!!! 

Wenn ich fertig werde gibts heut Abend ein paar Bilder !

Grüsse aus der Garage,

Claus


----------



## s.d (9. Dezember 2006)

Sauber, freue mich schon auf die Fotos
bei dem Wetter werd ich wohl auch im Keller verschwinden


----------



## fantic26 (9. Dezember 2006)

So mein ETS-X 70 2007 midseason Rahmen ist ja nicht verkauft worden für ein guten Preis deshalb bleib ich natürlich Rocky treu ! 

Gewicht in XL 12,4kg mit Pedalen ohne Tacho etc. VR+HR 200disc 

mehr Detail Fotos im ALbum !

Gruß 

 








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Litti1 (9. Dezember 2006)

Jetzt aber...... 

So, komm gerade aus der Garage.. 

Shimano frei ist's nicht ganz geworden : Umwerfer XTR 07, Kasette XTR 07, Pedale XTR 06 - werden noch gegen Crank Brothers getauscht !
Hab jetzt die Hope Mono M4 montiert, Float Disc's bin ich noch am überlegen..
Für die Heimtrails werd ich aber meine Marta wieder ranschrauben !
Sattel werd ich wahrscheinlich gegen einen Fizik tauschen.

Hier mal ein Bild vom Handy, wenn's Wetter mal sonniger wird mach ich bessere !

<--- mehr im Album..


----------



## Dreckwühler (10. Dezember 2006)

Tolle Bildqualität!!!


----------



## fantic26 (10. Dezember 2006)

@ Litti1

Hast du die Fox 07 Gabel gÃ¼nstig bekommen ? Preis ? Wo? 

Ein Tunig Tip ! Der DÃ¤mpfer Schnellspanner wiegt sÃ¼ndige 60 Gramm da kann man was dran machen ! mind minus 20gramm mit anderen Hebeln und GegenstÃ¼ck ! Stahlachse mus leider bleiben Save geht vor ! HÃ¤tten die Rocky Jungs fÃ¼r den Preis aber auch machen kÃ¶nnen  

Floating Disc kann ich dir empfehlen ! Bekommst du GÃ¼nstig bei www.cycle-aix.de haben die aber nicht auf der Web Seite ! schreib an [email protected]  meine 200Ã©r wiegt 167gramm ! 200 Stahl dagegen 220gramm 
Die 200Ã©r kostet dort 49â¬ die 180 45 und die 160 39 meine ich ! Farbe frei wÃ¤hlbar !  

Kannst du auch prima mit der Marta kombinieren ! dann noch ein paar performence BelÃ¤ge drauf und du kannst damit einer Louise FR 210/190 das Wasser reichen und wiegt 200gramm weniger im Set  ;-)  
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=237405&highlight=marta
Hier die Kombi im Test 

Sonst Sehr stimmig ! 

Und hasse mal grob Ã¼berschlagen die Kostenrechnung ;-) 



PS:Verkaufe mein original FSA DÃ¤mpfer Schnellspanner sowie original Rocky 31.8 Sattelklemme! Preis gegen Gebot !


----------



## frme80 (11. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

auch ihc hab vor mir ein Slayer (SXC oder wie das heisst) oder einn ETSC zu kaufen.
Habe heute mir einem Haendler telefoniert. Er meinte, es wuerde sich nciht lohnen noch ein 06er modell zu kaufen, da die 07er überarbeitet wurden.
Jetzt sind die dinger aber soo teuer, dass ich da sehr genau nachdenke.

Wie seht Ihr das? Lohnt es sich wirklich nicht mehr ein 06er Modell zu kaufen und zu warten bis im Januar die 07er bikes da sind( sind halt bestimmt 500euro unterschied..)

Ciao
Frank


----------



## All-Mountain (11. Dezember 2006)

frme80 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> auch ihc hab vor mir ein Slayer (SXC oder wie das heisst) oder einn ETSC zu kaufen.
> Habe heute mir einem Haendler telefoniert. Er meinte, es wuerde sich nciht lohnen noch ein 06er modell zu kaufen, da die 07er überarbeitet wurden.
> ...



Ich würde eher drüber nachdenken mir einen anderen Händler zu suchen, soviel Blödsinn wie der erzählt...


----------



## Litti1 (12. Dezember 2006)

fantic26 schrieb:


> @ Litti1
> 
> Hast du die Fox 07 Gabel gÃ¼nstig bekommen ? Preis ? Wo?
> 
> ...



Hallo Fantic26,

Hab die Talas und alle anderen Parts bei meinem HÃ¤ndler gekauft !

Er hat mir auch Top Preise gemacht !! -- das er nicht ganz an die e-Shop Preise der GrosshÃ¤ndler rankommt ist schon klar, aber wie ich schon mal in nem anderen Thread gepostet hab ----- der will auch Leben !!!
---------- Vom Service ganz zu Schweigen !!!-----------​
Die RÃ¤der sind Custom-made von Whizz-Wheel - DT-HÃ¼gi mit DT-Comp und Mavic X3.1 UST Disc (XM819 Disc) fÃ¼r Hometrails und nochmal das Gleiche mit Mavic D3.1 UST Disc (EX823 Disc) fÃ¼r's Grobe/Gebirge ! 
Die Hope Mono M4 hab ich direkt bei http://www.sticha.ch/ in der Schweiz geholt (ist nur 40min. von mir entfernt !).

Der DÃ¤mpfer-Schnellspanner ist der "Gewichtshit" --- da hÃ¤tten die Jungs von RM ja gleich den Rohrsatz mit Blei ausgiesen kÃ¶nnen 

Eigenkonstruktion ist grad in Arbeit !!!!

Die Float Discs werd ich dann in 180/160 und fÃ¼r's GrÃ¶bere in 200/180 holen.
(wenn's Konto die weisse Flagge wieder eingeholt hat !! )

Da wÃ¤ren wir auch schon bei der Kostenrechnung ..............

---------------WARTE,........... MUSS KURZ MEIN KREISLAUFMITTEL EINWERFEN.....--------------------

Du weisst ja wasses kosten tut........

Bessere Pics stell ich demnÃ¤chst noch ein !!


GrÃ¼sse,

Claus


----------



## fantic26 (12. Dezember 2006)

@ firme80

Also ein 06 Modell kannste kaufen ! Ist auch schon ein 190 DÃ¤mpfer verbaut  allerdings noch der trÃ¤gere Fox 06 ! Der 07 ist sensibler und hat auch mit Ã¼berragend abgeschlossen ! 

Die Lagerpunkte sind fast gleich  die umlenkhebel a bissle kleiner demensoniert 

Die Farbe muÃ dir gefallenund viel wichtiger es kommt halt auf den Preis an den du fÃ¼r ein 06 zahlst ! Ein guter Preis wÃ¤re 1399â¬-1499â¬ ! Die Farbe von 06 ist halt Geschmackssache ! gefÃ¤llt mir persÃ¶nlich nicht ganz so gut !

@Litti1 

Ja ne ist der Hammer der Schnellspanner ! fÃ¼r ein ETS-X 10 /30 Ok aber fÃ¼rs 70Ã­ger ? ne ne ne ! ;-) 

WÃ¤re noch was drin mit einer Titan Achse aber ich weiÃ nicht eir es mit der Festigkeit aussieht !Mal durchrechnen! Habe jetzt Silberstahl genommen und verzinkt ! dazu dann paar Alu Hebel Gewicht 43g Statt 63! Mit dem FSA spanner versaut man sich auch die AKu Umlenkhebel mit der RÃ¤ndelung der Stahl Mutter ! 

Joa dein Preis kann ich mir gut  vorstellen ! Mein Bock liegt bei 2910â¬ Eigenkosten inc.Pedalen  ! das liegt aber auch daran das ich damals mein ETS-X 2002 fÃ¼r 650â¬ bekommen habe ;-) Und das es mein zweiter Kulanz fall ist mit meiner alt Rechnung ! GlÃ¼ck gehabt   der Rest ebay Ausverkauf Fox Talas (400â¬) etc Ein super Gesamtpreis ! Das Team hat nur eine nass Lackierung Carbonschwinge etc.und kostet gleich 6500â¬  dagegen ist das selbstaufgebaute ein superschnap ;-) in den USA bekommste das team 07 fÃ¼r 4999$ das sind 3750â¬ da kannste mal sehn was die Deutschen daran verdienen ok fracht kommt noch drauf  aber trotzdem  ! Ne ne ne 

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/BI402B14-Rocky+Mountain+Etsx+Team+07.aspx

Also die 180 Floating Disc wiegt nur 20gramm weniger als die 200Ã©r mÃ¼sse Dir mal Ã¼berlegen ob sich das Loht ! MuÃ ja dann auch immer gleich die Adapter umschrauben ! Obwohl die 180/160 Kompie fÃ¤hrst du ja ohne oder? 

GruÃ


----------



## frme80 (14. Dezember 2006)

fantic26 schrieb:


> @ firme80
> 
> Also ein 06 Modell kannste kaufen ! Ist auch schon ein 190 Dämpfer verbaut  allerdings noch der trägere Fox 06 ! Der 07 ist sensibler und hat auch mit überragend abgeschlossen !
> 
> ...




Danke für den Tip.
Allerdings hab ich da wohl nicht was ganz gerafft:
speziell 
dieses :  http://www.bikemarket.de/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=7&products_id=556

Wie soll das auf den Preis von 1400 Euros kommen?
Wenn Rabatt, wieviel ist hier drin:..?

Farbe, voll ok, hat auch nicht jeder ))

Ciao
Frank


----------



## fantic26 (14. Dezember 2006)

Ach so du redest von einem Komplett bike !  
Ich baue GrundsÃ¤tzlich einzeln auf ! 
Dachte nur du willst nur den Rahmen !
Auf der Seite (ihttp://www.bikemarket.de/catalog/pro...roducts_id=556) st ja das ETS-x 50 Abgebildet ! Das kostet eh schon weniger ! 
FÃ¼rs ets-x50 kpl 2500â¬ ! Wenn du ein KomplettbocK haben willst dann wende dich an www.s-tec-sports.de da bekommste ein 70Â´ger fÃ¼r 2599â¬  Die Stellen dir ein Bock nach wÃ¼nschen zusammen ! Mein Kollege hat sich Dort ein 06 element LTD mit O7 Louise etc. fur 2399â¬ gekauft ! hammer Presi ! Woanders zahlst du min 3000â¬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeandi (15. Dezember 2006)

Hi,

mein Rock Mountain ETS X ist jetzt endlich fertig!   Wer sichs anschaun will, die Fotos sind in meinem Foto-Album.
Es ist ein 2003er Rahmen (Spezial Edition) und wiegt, so wie es auf den Fotos ist, 12,9 kg.

Mfg Andi


----------



## lowisbmx (16. Dezember 2006)

Hey, schönes Radl und super Fotos!


----------



## All-Mountain (16. Dezember 2006)

bikeandi schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mein Rock Mountain ETS X ist jetzt endlich fertig!   Wer sichs anschaun will, die Fotos sind in meinem Foto-Album.
> Es ist ein 2003er Rahmen (Spezial Edition) und wiegt, so wie es auf den Fotos ist, 12,9 kg.
> ...



Hi Andi,
ist schön geworden Dein ETSX . 
Ich hätte es (bis auf die Gabel) genauso aufgebaut.
Grüße
Tom


----------



## bikeandi (16. Dezember 2006)

Hi Tom,
welche Gabel hättest du denn genommen? Ich hab mich für die Marzocchi entschieden weils halt optisch perfekt zum Bike passt. Obs von der Performance auch die richtige Wahl war, zeigt dann die nächste Saison!  


Mfg Andi


----------



## All-Mountain (16. Dezember 2006)

bikeandi schrieb:


> Hi Tom,
> welche Gabel hättest du denn genommen? Ich hab mich für die Marzocchi entschieden weils halt optisch perfekt zum Bike passt. Obs von der Performance auch die richtige Wahl war, zeigt dann die nächste Saison!
> 
> 
> Mfg Andi



Ich hätte die Talas drangemacht. Die bin ich an meinem Slayer jetzt 2 Jahre gefahren und immer noch superzufrieden. Die passt auch gut ans ETSX - leicht und gute Performace. Ist halt grau statt schwarz, aber das hätte ja zu Deiner Lackierung auch gut gepasst.

Mein Slayer lass ich auch gerade auf RF-Atlas; SRAM, XO, X9 umbauen. Freu mich schon auf's nächste Frühjahr und so schöne Touren wie unsere Kampenwand-Tour.


----------



## bikeandi (17. Dezember 2006)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Ich hätte die Talas drangemacht. Die bin ich an meinem Slayer jetzt 2 Jahre gefahren und immer noch superzufrieden. Die passt auch gut ans ETSX - leicht und gute Performace. Ist halt grau statt schwarz, aber das hätte ja zu Deiner Lackierung auch gut gepasst.
> 
> Mein Slayer lass ich auch gerade auf RF-Atlas; SRAM, XO, X9 umbauen. Freu mich schon auf's nächste Frühjahr und so schöne Touren wie unsere Kampenwand-Tour.



Ich hatte ja auch die Talas dran, aber die hatte nach einem Jahr schon ein Spiel am Tauchrohr. Natürlich genau kurz nachdem die Garantie abgelaufen wahr! Deswegen hab ich mir die Marzocchi gekauft, die ich aber auch gleich nachdem ich sie gekrigt hab wieder einschicken musste weil das ETA-Syatem nich funktionierte  . Hab halt irgendwie kein Glück mit den Federgabeln .

Ich kanns auch kaum erwarten bis es wieder losgeht! Nächstes Jahr bin ich dann auch öfters dabei, jetzt sind ja alle Umbaumaßnahmen an meinem Bike abgeschlossen  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (18. Dezember 2006)

Ne Frage bzgl. dem Schnellspanner beim ETSX: Wofür braucht man das Ding überhaupt? Würden da nicht ein paar Titanschrauben genügen?

Und wo könnte man passende Titanschrauben u. Achsen dafür kriegen? Meint ihr, es würde stabil genug bleiben?


----------



## JoeDesperado (18. Dezember 2006)

naja. ich finde die schnelle FW-verstellung schon praktisch - bergauf auf asphalt 85mm, bergab 115, bergauf ein kleiner grinser, bergab ein deutlich größerer...


----------



## bikeandi (18. Dezember 2006)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> naja. ich finde die schnelle FW-verstellung schon praktisch - bergauf auf asphalt 85mm, bergab 115, bergauf ein kleiner grinser, bergab ein deutlich größerer...



....genau meine Meinung!!!!


----------



## lowisbmx (19. Dezember 2006)

Kommt darauf an wo man fährt finde ich. Das mit einer Titanschraube hab ich mir auch schon überlegt. Bei uns wo man höchstens 200HM am Stück fahren kann macht das wenig Sinn den Fahrfluss wegen solchen Umstellungen zu unterbrechen. Ich fahr das Ding mit 100mm hinten und gut ist's. 
Im Gebrige siehts dann allerdings anders aus, da macht sowas Sinn. Da kann man den Schnellspanner ja wieder einbauen.
Allerdings bräuchte man eine Titanschraube mit langem Schaft, damit im Bereich der Dämpferbuchsen kein Gewinde vorhanden ist. Man müsste eine lange Absägen, nur die sind nicht ganz billig :-(


----------



## Xexano (21. Dezember 2006)

Hm... apropos absÃ¤gen: kÃ¶nnte man nicht bspw. ein Tune Schnellspanner nehmen und den absÃ¤gen? Dann hÃ¤tte man schlieÃlich einen Lightbau-Schnellspanner im DÃ¤mpfersystem. Die Frage ist nur: Geht das? und Passt das? 

Pro wÃ¤re, dass man ca. nur 25 g Gewicht beim Schnellspanner hÃ¤tte... 
Contra wÃ¤ren halt eben die 40,- â¬


----------



## prokulus.de (21. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

das mit dem Tune Schnellspanner habe ich mir auch schon überlegt, nur hat der Tune SSP ein spezielles Feingewinde das man Nachscheiden müsste und die Achse verjüngt sich nach dem Gewinde.

Also genau hinschauen.....

Ciao
Herbert


----------



## lowisbmx (21. Dezember 2006)

Da dachte ich auch anfangs dran, das Problem bei der Sache ist: Schnellspanner 5mm Achse, Dämpfer 6mm Achse.


----------



## fantic26 (22. Dezember 2006)

lowisbmx schrieb:


> Da dachte ich auch anfangs dran, das Problem bei der Sache ist: Schnellspanner 5mm Achse, Dämpfer 6mm Achse.



Jo genau so sieht es aus ! 

Habe bei mir eine Sattelklemen Spanner genommen da die über einen 6 Achse verfügt hat ! Habe mir dann einen neu Achse gedreht aus Silbertahl und dann verzinkt !  ALso es gibt Schnellspanner einzeln für Sattelklemmen die kann man um funzen ! Ich habe eine von Acor genommen ! Minus 20 Gramm zur Originalen FSA ! Eine Titan achse wäre dann noch ein Update ! müste man mal sehn ob mann einen 6 Achse bekommt als Rohmaterial !  Muss ich mal bei den Schraubenhändlern nachfragen !


----------



## Litti1 (30. Dezember 2006)

Hallo ETS-Xler !

Hoffe Ihr habt alle schöne Weihnachten gehabt  

Team Pütz Wolle (Wolfgang) war heute bei mir um sein "Neues" ETS-X70 zu holen !!

Das Bild ist etwas nebelig geworden (Linse angelaufen)  Dunkel ist's auch schon ---- sind erst am Abend mit dem Zusammenbau fertig geworden

Sieht doch gut aus ......   







[/url][/IMG]

Willkommen in der "Rocky-Gemeinde" Wolfgang !!    

Allen noch einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr !! 

Claus


----------



## singletrailer67 (30. Dezember 2006)

Litti1 schrieb:


> Hallo ETS-Xler !
> 
> Hoffe Ihr habt alle schöne Weihnachten gehabt
> 
> ...





Na denn dem Wolle mal viel Spaß mit dem Bike! P.S.Mach den Nobby wieder runter, haste nur Platten und Zahnausfall.

Und an den Claus: Hättest ja wenigstens mal absagen können..., gelle? 

Hätte ich nach unserem netten Telefongespräch nicht erwartet, aber was solls, war ja nur ein Radl...

Such mir halt was anderes....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Litti1 (31. Dezember 2006)

@ Singletrailer67,

Hallo Stefan, hätte Dir spätestens morgen "abgesagt" --- Wollte nur sichergehen dass das Bike auch abgeholt wird, bevor ich Dir absage !! 

Hab schon öfters schlechte Erfahrungen mit Kaufzusagen gemacht !!! -- deshalb hab ich Dein Kaufinteresse nicht gleich "storniert" !!

Also nochmals sorry Stefan, der Wolfgang war halt schneller  

Grüsse,

Claus


----------



## singletrailer67 (31. Dezember 2006)

Litti1 schrieb:


> @ Singletrailer67,
> 
> Hallo Stefan, hätte Dir spätestens morgen "abgesagt" --- Wollte nur sichergehen dass das Bike auch abgeholt wird, bevor ich Dir absage !!
> 
> ...



Ist schon okay, der Rubel muss rollen....
Allerdings bin ich nach unserem Telefonat (halbe Stunde und dann noch auf dein günstiges Handy, tagsüber....das gibt noch Ärger...) davon ausgegangen, dass Du mir auf jeden Fall Bescheid geben würdest, wenn sich noch ein Interessent meldet. Ich hätte das Ding schon genommen, aber wir wollten ja nach den Feiertagen nochmal miteinander sprechen. Wäre in so einem Zusammenhang auch nicht verkehrt mal in seinen Mailkorb zu schauen (oder drauf zu antworten....) Gut Ding braucht halt Weile. Wer-zuerst-kommt-mahlt-zuerst hätte ich dir gar nicht zugetraut, so kann man sich täuschen.

Trotzdem alles Gute, auch für den Wolle!

Und Wolle, heb die Rechnung gut auf. Ist zwar ein tolles Bike, aber schau mal auf mtbr.com und in anderen Foren, bei wievielen ETS-X der älteren Baujahre der Rahmen gebrochen ist. Trotzdem, ich hätt's auch gewagt... 

Ich denke, ich werde demnächst auf den Trails in meinem Element sein!


----------



## Litti1 (31. Dezember 2006)

singletrailer67 schrieb:


> Ist schon okay, der Rubel muss rollen....
> Allerdings bin ich nach unserem Telefonat (halbe Stunde und dann noch auf dein günstiges Handy, tagsüber....das gibt noch Ärger...) davon ausgegangen, dass Du mir auf jeden Fall Bescheid geben würdest, wenn sich noch ein Interessent meldet. Ich hätte das Ding schon genommen, aber wir wollten ja nach den Feiertagen nochmal miteinander sprechen. Wäre in so einem Zusammenhang auch nicht verkehrt mal in seinen Mailkorb zu schauen (oder drauf zu antworten....) Gut Ding braucht halt Weile. Wer-zuerst-kommt-mahlt-zuerst hätte ich dir gar nicht zugetraut, so kann man sich täuschen.
> 
> Trotzdem alles Gute, auch für den Wolle!
> ...



Das Du jetzt ein bisschen sauer bist tut mir leid, soweit ich mich aber erinnern kann hab ich erwähnt das es noch weitere Kaufinteressenten gibt !! 

Und bei dem "Sahne"-Preis -- Du weisst ihn !! -- waren der "Wolle" und Du nicht die einzigsten Interessenten !!!!
Das Bike hätte normal min. !!!  50% mehr gekostet,  - steht fast neu da !
( kannst den Wolfgang ja per PN mal fragen !! )

Das Du jetzt dem "Wolle" sein Bike "madig" machst mit Rahmenbruch etc. find ich von Dir nicht gut !! 
Die Brüche hat's wohl gegeben, keine Frage.
-- meistens wegen falschen Einsatzbereichs
-- trotzdem hat RM sehr kulant reagiert !!
Also hat hier niemand ein Prob zu befürchten.

Ausserdem wird in vielen Foren auch gerne übertrieben und ein haufen Mist gelabert (mann/frau ist ja anonym) !!!!!

Also Stefan, nicht mehr sauer sein -- Du findest bestimmt noch Dein Traumbike !! 

Grüsse,

Claus


----------



## singletrailer67 (31. Dezember 2006)

Litti1 schrieb:


> Das Du jetzt ein bisschen sauer bist tut mir leid, soweit ich mich aber erinnern kann hab ich erwähnt das es noch weitere Kaufinteressenten gibt !!
> 
> Und bei dem "Sahne"-Preis -- Du weisst ihn !! -- waren der "Wolle" und Du nicht die einzigsten Interessenten !!!!
> Das Bike hätte normal min. !!!  50% mehr gekostet,  - steht fast neu da !
> ...



Alles ist gut!
Ich mach doch dem Wolle sein Bike nicht madig, ich hab mich halt in der Zeit eingelesen, ist nur ein Hinweis an den Wolle (falls er das nicht weiss...). Die Foren beschreiben meiner Meinung nach die objektivste Darstellung von Artikeln (oder glaubst du eher einer Bike, BSN...?). Und wenn die dort schreiben, dass es häufiger an der Verbindung Oberrohr-Sattelrohr zu Brüchen kommt, dann kann man natürlich darüber hinwegsehen, oder das auch als Fakt hinnehmen. Aber wenns hält, so schütten die Owner Lob ohne Ende aus.

So Schluss getz, ich geh jetzt radeln...
Ich wünsche euch alles Gute!

Der Stefan


----------



## fantic26 (31. Dezember 2006)

Hey hey hey was für ein Trübsal blasen hier !  

Dont´worry ! Meinen Besten Kumpels empfehle ich ehrlich gesagt auch nur die Ets-x Modelle ab 2005! Habe schon drei älter Modelle brechen gesehen/Haarrisse an der unteren Dämpferlagerung  von daher spreche ich aus Erfahrung !  Es kommt auch immer auf die Sattelstützen Ausspannweite an  wie länger die ausgespannt ist um so höher wirken die Kräfte  am Oberrohr und auf die unteren Lagerhalterung, da sich beim ETs-x Die Sattelstützen und Hinterbau Kräfte addieren und sich ungünstig auf die Untere Lagerung ausbreiten und diese zu stark auf Zug belasten ! Das Tretlager wirkt noch auf verdrehung dagegen und deshalb reißen die Halterung unten zur rechten Richtung Kurbel ein! 




Modelle 2002/03/04 nur mit Rechnung kaufen und sollte mal was dran sein dann ist Rocky wierklich Koulant ! aber 2 Jahre sollte der Bock noch Garantie haben wenn man sich so ein Bock holt  und oder der Preis muß stimmen ! ;-) Also sei nicht sauer singeltrailer67 Das ist kein Weltuntergang ! Schließlich war der Bock lange im Bikemarkt zu haben und Von Möchtegern Käufern kann ich auch ein Liedchen singen ! Kann Litti1 schon verstehen !


----------



## fantic26 (31. Dezember 2006)

.


----------



## singletrailer67 (31. Dezember 2006)

fantic26 schrieb:


> Hey hey hey was für ein Trübsal blasen hier !
> 
> Dont´worry ! Meinen Besten Kumpels empfehle ich ehrlich gesagt auch nur die Ets-x Modelle ab 2005! Habe schon drei älter Modelle brechen gesehen/Haarrisse an der unteren Dämpferlagerung  von daher spreche ich aus Erfahrung !  Es kommt auch immer auf die Sattelstützen Ausspannweite an  wie länger die ausgespannt ist um so höher wirken die Kräfte  am Oberrohr und auf die unteren Lagerhalterung, da sich beim ETs-x Die Sattelstützen und Hinterbau Kräfte addieren und sich ungünstig auf die Untere Lagerung ausbreiten und diese zu stark auf Zug belasten ! Das Tretlager wirkt noch auf verdrehung dagegen und deshalb reißen die Halterung unten zur rechten Richtung Kurbel ein!
> 
> ...




Okay,okay, ich war halt einfach zu langsam....


----------



## fantic26 (4. Januar 2007)

So das Rock LDT Trikot ist gekommen ! Ja ich weiß gehört zum Element LDT  aber die 07 Team Bekleidung ist gleich wie die 06 also Langweilig ! Ist mal was anderes ! Angeblich Limetiert auf 100Stück ! Kann ich irgendwie garnicht glauben vielleicht pro Größe ?!!? ;-)


----------



## Hard Rocky (5. Januar 2007)

Is Hammergeil das Trikot, hab meines auch vor 2 Wochen bekommen ... trotz Slayer SXC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcellino0 (10. Januar 2007)

hallo etsx freunde,
hier mal 2 bilder meines bikes, allerdings nicht in der letzten ausbaustufe. leider bekomme ich die bilder auf die schnelle nicht größer übertragen.

gruß marcellino


----------



## fantic26 (11. Januar 2007)

Du must in deinem Portal ein Fotobuch anlegen ! Darunter erscheint dann auch eine Url die du hier im Vorum anhängen kannst ! Habe auch etwas länger gebraucht bis ich  es rausgefunden habe !


----------



## 950supermoto (23. Januar 2007)

Hoi zäme

Seit knapp zwei Wochen gehör ich nun auch zum Club der ETS-X Maniacs. (Guckt ihr mein Fotoalbum) Mein Bike wiegt so wie es auf den Fotos zu sehen ist 13.4kg in 19". Da geht noch was...
Hoffe mich bald auch im Switch-Fred eintragen zu können. Der Rahmen gehört mal mir, Januarloch sei dank wird das aber noch ein paar Wochen dauern, bis das Gerät Bikepark ready ist.

Gruess aus der Schweiz


----------



## Scheibenheizer (23. Januar 2007)

Na Herzlichen Glühpunsch!

Uiuiui, der Sattel ist aber weit ausgespannt.
Und ausgerechnet noch ein 2003er Baujahr, hoffentlich nimmst Du das Teil nicht zu hart dran :-(
Meinst Du nicht, daß der Rahmen ne Nummer größer hätte sein können?
Der Sattel ist ja locker 15cm über dem Lenker!?!


----------



## 950supermoto (23. Januar 2007)

Don't panic. Fahre den Sattel nicht auf dieser Höhe. Aber halt mal...: Hab das Radl gebraucht gekauft und auf der kopierten Originalrechnung steht Modell 2005, was stimmt nun?
Weil hart wird das Rocky schon rangenomen...


----------



## Scheibenheizer (23. Januar 2007)

Hm, ich hab ein 2005er Midseason, da wurde die Drehpunkte am Sitzrohr überarbeitet.
Das war immer ein Schwachpunkt, siehe Seite 2 von dem Thread.
Ober- und Unterrohr sind auch anders konifiziert, deshalb hatte ich es als maximal 2004er identifiziert.
Schau mal auf die Seriennummer am Tretlager, die fängt immer mit dem Baujahr an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTsports (23. Januar 2007)

Hi ,

also der Frame in deinem Fotoalbum ist auf alle Fälle einer von 2002 ( siehe schwarze Umlenkhebel und Schriftzug ) und es handelt sich um ein Limited Modell , das kann aber ja trotzdem erst 2005 aufgebaut und vom Händler verkauft worden sein .

Würde mir aber trotzdem keinen Kopf wachsen lassen , meins von 2002 ist auch noch unterwegs . Alpencross und Funpark , hat es bis heute auch überlebt !




950supermoto schrieb:


> Don't panic. Fahre den Sattel nicht auf dieser Höhe. Aber halt mal...: Hab das Radl gebraucht gekauft und auf der kopierten Originalrechnung steht Modell 2005, was stimmt nun?
> Weil hart wird das Rocky schon rangenomen...


----------



## 950supermoto (23. Januar 2007)

Danke für die Hinweise. Werde sicherlich mal die Rahmennummer prüfen und viel Spass macht das Bike auf jeden Fall. Darauf kommt es an, finde ich


----------



## fantic26 (24. Januar 2007)

950supermoto schrieb:


> Don't panic. Fahre den Sattel nicht auf dieser Höhe. Aber halt mal...: Hab das Radl gebraucht gekauft und auf der kopierten Originalrechnung steht Modell 2005, was stimmt nun?
> Weil hart wird das Rocky schon rangenomen...



Ich meine auch das der LDT  Rahmen von 2002/2003 ist Erkennungsmerkmal Bi Oval Rohre und alte umlenk hebel Hebel in Schwarz ! 

Bei mir ist der Rahmen gerissen siehe ein paar Bilder davor !  Deine Rechnung ist halt 2005 erstell worden  auf ein Auslaufmodell LDT von 2003 !


----------



## Scheibenheizer (24. Januar 2007)

Was heißt denn eigentlich "bi oval"? Ich mein, da steht bei meinem auch drauf.


----------



## Litti1 (25. Januar 2007)

Hallo ETSX Gemeinde,

Komm grad von ner Nachtausfahrt im Schnee !! -- Megageil.......!!!! 

Beleuchtung: 2 mal Lupine Edison !!  ( je Bike eine )
------------ wer sie kennt:  ohne Worte !!! --------------

Location: Messe Friedrichshafen ( Eurobike !! )

Sorry für die Bildqualität, hatte nur meine Handycam dabei.

 Sorry auch noch für den "Taiwan-Schlitten"  im Vordergrund 

Grüsse,

Claus



"]


"]


----------



## bikekiller (1. Februar 2007)

s.d schrieb:


> Sauber kannst du mal ein paar Bilder vom RM-Werk in dein Album tun das wäre echt toll.
> 
> Die ganzen Tests sind der größte Schei** die Redakteure habens überhaupt nicht drauf und keine Ahnung hab am Lago mit denen ein bisschen geschwätzt ... . Das mit den Custom-Aufbauten stimmt wohl viele RMs die Serie sind hab ich noch nicht gesehn. Scott ist sowieso der größte Dreck, Kollege hats einmal mit dem Carbon-Zeug über nen Stein gelassen kaputt... naja egal.
> RM is the Best



Heilige Hallen ?

Jeder Depp kann in Vancouver das Werk besichtigen. Jederzeit. Kein Thema. BTW, die tollen Handmade Frames aus der Kultschmiede werden mittlerweile in Fernost erstellt und importiert. Dann in Canada (hoch im Norden) von Hand mit den Aufklebern bestückt und erst dann in Vancouver lackiert ! 

In Vancouver selbst traben lediglich die Teamfahrer an, um sich ihre Aufträge abzuholen für Meetings, Fototermine, Messen und Rennen. Die Admins sitzen dort und auch die Designer für die neuen Kollektionen. Aber von wegen made in Canada by hand... dass ich nicht lache.

Schaut einmal selber nach und ihr werden es erleben.


----------



## soederbohm (1. Februar 2007)

Wir haben ja inzwsichen festgestellt, dass EINIGE Rahmen inzwischen in Asien geschweißt. Aber sicher noch nicht alle.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Verticaldriver (1. Februar 2007)

Sodala, mein ETSX mal im Winteraufbau da ja endlich mal Schnee in den Bergen Wiens ja GSD auch schon liegt...

Bashguard ist auch noch nicht so alt, Selfmade aus Polycarbonat...

Vorbau/Lenker Einheit weicht in den nächsten Wochen einen Syntace VRO in S


----------



## fantic26 (4. Februar 2007)

Die Bremsleitung vorne sieht ja wild aus ! Ein Seitlicher Abgang Kugelkopf wäre klasse oder? Bremsscheibe eine Formula mit +40 Adapter ?


----------



## Verticaldriver (4. Februar 2007)

Die Bremsleitung is daweil nur eine Übergangslösung bis der 90° Abgang da ist, Bremsscheibe is eine 203er Tepan Yaki TP-SP4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## csx (5. Februar 2007)

Litti1 schrieb:


> Hallo ETSX Gemeinde,
> 
> Komm grad von ner Nachtausfahrt im Schnee !! -- Megageil.......!!!!
> 
> ...



ich kenn sie nicht, erzähl mal, lohnt sich der preis???

@2nd: löl


----------



## Litti1 (8. Februar 2007)

csx schrieb:


> ich kenn sie nicht, erzähl mal, lohnt sich der preis???
> 
> @2nd: löl



Hallo CSX,

Kuck mal hier, da sind "Leuchtbeispiele" .........http://www.lupine-lights.com/index.php?lang=de

Grüsse,

Claus

P.S.: Sind schon abartig teuer, weil ich in den Wintermonaten aber sehr viel unterwegs bin will ich  auch nicht mehr drauf verzichten !!!


----------



## csx (9. Februar 2007)

Frage: habt ihr schaltzugaussenhüllen aus alu oder plastik?


----------



## Der Chris (20. Februar 2007)

Hi! Bin gaanz kurz davor mich für einen neuen Rahmen zu entscheiden. Genauergesagt stehen noch zwei in der engeren Auswahl:

RM ETS-X70 <--VS--> Storck Adrenalin Carbon

Ist mir klar, dass mir in diesem Thread alle zum ETS-X raten werden , aber mir gehts auch mehr darum ein bisschen von euren Erfahrungen mit dem ETS-X zu hören. Als allererstes mal: Gibts im Rahmen einen Unterschied zwischen ETS-X70 und ETS-X50? oder ist das nur die Ausstattung der Komplettbikes?
Hattet ihr irgendwelche Probleme mit dem Rahmen, oder gibts Sachen die euch dran stören? (z.B. Steifigkeit des Hinterbaus oder Erreichbarkeit des Dämpfers wärehnd der Fahrt)


----------



## prokulus.de (20. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

also ich kann nur zu einer Probefahrt raten, geh nach Haxthausen bei Freising und mach mit Markus vom Shop was aus, er hat immer was zum Fahren da.

Mein ETS-X Team hängt noch als Rahmen bei Markus im Shop, bin letztes Jahr sehr viel Probe gefahren, u. a. auch das Liteville was mit am Besten performt. Hat aber keinen "Kult" und nur 115 mm Federweg hinten. Am Specialized SJ gefällt mir der Brain Hinterbau nicht, ich finde an einem All-Mountain oder Marathon Bike hat eine Brain nix verloren. Das Scott Genius bin ich auch gefahren, fährt sich echt gut, finde aber man ist mit dem Dämpfer betrogen (Gewicht und keine Alternative) und zudem kenne ich nur Leute die schon mal Rahmenschaden hatten. 

Damit bin ich beim Thema Carbon am MTB. Am Rennrad finde ich Cabon "Geil" und angebracht, beim MTB bin ich da sehr vorsichtig, da ein MTB doch mal umfällt, in den Alpentrails auch mal aufgeht und es zudem auch mal zu Stürzen kommt. Da ist halt Carbon schon anfällig wenn es mal auf einem Stein landet, was in den Bergen halt vorkommt. Das Storck kenne ich nicht. 

Der Unterschied ETS-X50 zu ETS-X70 ist die Ausstattung inkl. der Dämpfer, der ist auch verschieden. Erst das ETS-X Team hat einen anderen Rahmen mit Scandiumrohrsatz.

Hope this helps.....

Ciao
Herbert


----------



## Der Chris (20. Februar 2007)

Wow! Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Wollte den Rahmen eh mal in die Hand nehmen bevor ich mich entscheide. Werd da gleich heute mal vorbeischaun. Hast mir echt geholfen


----------



## bluebike (20. Februar 2007)

Der Chris schrieb:


> RM ETS-X70 <--VS--> Storck Adrenalin Carbon



Ja, das ist auch die Frage, über die ich im Moment nachdenke.
Wobei das Adrenalin Carbon mehr in der Liga des RM Elements spielt. Die Long-Travel Version des Adrenalin Carbons dürfte mit dem Carbon-Hinterbau im nächsten Vierteljahr noch nicht zu haben sein.
Das Alu Adrenalin in der LT Version (also mit 120mm Federweg) ist - soweit ich weiß - lieferbar und m. E. am ehesten mit dem ETS-X70 vergleichbar.

Was ich aber auch überlege: Wieviel mehr Spaß bieten die 30mm Federweg zwischen Element und ETS-X bzw. Adrenalin vs. Adrenlin LT - und vor allem wieviel Körner kostet dieser zusätzliche Federweg wenn man da hoch will, wo man später wieder runter will 

Bisher habe ich mit Storck Rädern nur positive Erfahrungen gemacht. Das einzige: Kommunikation mit dem Kunden ist nicht eben die Stärke dieses Unternehmens. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob das bei bike-action besser aussieht.

Gruß, bluebike


----------



## die tina (20. Februar 2007)

Der Chris schrieb:


> Wow! Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Wollte den Rahmen eh mal in die Hand nehmen bevor ich mich entscheide. Werd da gleich heute mal vorbeischaun. Hast mir echt geholfen



Nicht dass Du in Haxthausen vor verschlossener Tür stehst: MT Sports hat dienstags zu. Ruf lieber vorher an. Telefonnummer findest Du hier: http://www.mtsports.de/

Grüße,
Tina


----------



## JoeDesperado (20. Februar 2007)

mal eine frage in die runde:
gibt's probleme damit, ein 2005er ets-x von einer 130er gabel (talas) auf eine 140 (d.h. genau 1cm höhere einbaulänge) umzubauen - weil ja doch die belastung am rahmen zunehem dürfte? bleibt die garantie erhalten?
tia!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nofaith (20. Februar 2007)

@ Der Chris

Für welchen Einsatz-Zweck möchtest Du das Bike denn nutzen? Das ESTX is ein sehr schönes und vorallem eigenständiges Bike. Aber beim 2007er Modell stellt sich für mich eine Frage die mir vielleicht auch jemand hier im Forum beantworten kann.

Das ETSX Team von 2005 hatte auch Carbon-Swingarms, es wurden jedoch nur sehr wenige weltweit ausgeliefert, da es Probleme damit gab. Die Swingarms hielten der Belastung nicht stand. 2006 ist Rocky dann wieder auf die "alten" Swingarms umgestiegen, auch beim Team, für 2007 gibt's jetzt neue "Form Swingarms" aus Carbon bei allen Modellen. 

Hat jemand schon ein 2007er Modell und schon einige Kilometer damit abgespult? Wie sahen die Arme neu und jetzt nach längerem Gebrauch im Bereich der Lagerpunkte aus?


----------



## Der Chris (20. Februar 2007)

Ich glaub, Allmountain beschreibts am besten... Ich fahr hauptsächlich Eintagestouren meistens mit recht knackigen und auch längeren Steigungen über 20% auf Schotterstraßen. (Das würde eigentlich fürs Storck sprechen) Bergab will ich dann aber den Lohn für die ganze Arbeit auskosten und meinen Spaß haben. Dafür such ich mir halt auch öfter mal verblockte Trails mit dickeren Brocken oder verwurzelte Waldtrails mit dem ein oder anderen Drop aus. Dabei mag ich nicht, dass mir mein Material die Grenze setzt, sondern wenn überhaupt mein Können.
(das zieht mich wieder richtung Rocky) ...   schwierig!!!


----------



## Der Chris (20. Februar 2007)

Bis jetzt hab ich halt bergauf mit meinem kräftezehrenden Bergwerk in den sauren Apfel gebissen:



Und mich dafür bergab über die sensiblen 120mm Eingelenker-Federweg gefreut.


----------



## Litti1 (20. Februar 2007)

Hallo ETS-X Gemeinde,

Hier die lang versprochenen Bilder von meinem ETS-X Roulette.
===> bis auf die Pedale und den Dämpferschnellspanner ist's fertig !
Wie findet Ihr's ??

Grüsse,
Litti

"]

"]

"]

"]

"]

"]

"][url="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/340912[/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL]


----------



## JoeDesperado (20. Februar 2007)

wunderschön! gewicht wär noch interessant...


----------



## Litti1 (20. Februar 2007)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> wunderschön! gewicht wär noch interessant...




Muss ich erst noch wiegen ! -- hab die Gewichtsangaben der Hersteller  mal in einer Exel-Liste aufgenommen -- =11.9 kg 

Vom Gefühl her schätze ich so ca. 12.3 - 12.5 kg .......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prokulus.de (20. Februar 2007)

Hallo Litti1,

klasse Bike, grausame Datenmenge!!!

Du müsstest die Bilder kleiner machen oder die Auflösungen runter nehmen. Du kannst ja die High Res Bilder in deine privaten Fotoecke stellen.

Danke
Herbert


----------



## bikeandi (21. Februar 2007)

@Litti1: Dein Bike is echt klasse geworden, gefällt mir echt super!

Ich bau an mein etsx auch gerade eine Hopebremse   drann, nur hab ich mich für die Mono Mini entschieden. Die Bremse ist heute sogar gekommen und sieht echt hammergeil aus!!! Nur war leider der falsche Adapter dabei  . Ich hoff mal das ich nächste Woche alle meine Umbauten an mein Bike fertig machen kann. Werde dann natürlich Fofos reinstellen . 

Mfg Andi


----------



## Scheibenheizer (22. Februar 2007)

Gefällt mir auch, ich hätte vielleicht keine Next Stütze genommen.
Passt aber eigentlich gut zum Carbonkonzept vom Hinterbau vom neuen ETSX.
Echt Traumteile verbaut!

Frage: hat sich die Ansteuerung vom Umwerfer verändert, damit der Zug nicht mehr an der Lagerung reibt?
Kann man so schlecht erkennen, schaut aber irgendwie anders aus.

P.S.: Wenn dann die Münchner- Umgebungs- Etsx´e fertig sind, könnt man sich ja wirklich mal treffen, vielleicht Ende März?


----------



## Mr.Fork (22. Februar 2007)

Hier mal mein Zweitrad ;9 ( Erstrad ist und bleibt ein Switch)
Kommen noch Marthas Carbon und Xtr 2007 Shifter!


----------



## bikeandi (22. Februar 2007)

@scheibenheizer: Klar könn ma mal ein etsx-Treffen machen!!!   Meld mich dann mal, wenn mein Bike wieder einsatzbereit ist.

MfG Andi


----------



## bikeandi (25. Februar 2007)

Hi,

mein ETS-X ist jetzt endlich fertig!   (Gewicht: 12,6kg)

Folgende Sachen hab ich umgebaut:
Magura Louise Fr => Hope Mono Mini 2007
Schaltzüge => Nokon Schaltzüge
Shimano XTR Pedale  => Ritchey Pro V4
Neue Griffe (Ritchey), Kettenblattschrauben und leichtere Schläuche

Fotos gibts in meiner Gallerie!!!


MfG Andi


----------



## Scheibenheizer (26. Februar 2007)

bikeandi schrieb:


>


So ne Schaltzugverlegung hab ich ja auch noch nicht gesehn. 
Lass doch einfach den Zug fürs Schaltwerk links am Toptube laufen und dann hinterm Sattelrohr nach rechts!?

[EDIT: jetzt seh ich´s auch: Special Edition  ]


----------



## bikeandi (26. Februar 2007)

Irgendwie muss mann sich ja von der Masse abheben!   Aber ich finds so ganz ok, und von der Funktion her gibts auch keine Probleme.

Mfg Andi


----------



## JoeDesperado (27. März 2007)

tztz, dieser thread darf doch nicht von der ersten seite verschwinden  

...darum: meins nach einem etwas größeren update:

die 07er talas RLC (140-120-100mm, die neue verstellung funktioniert genial), crossmax ST & michelin xcr mud gibt's schon am ersten bild zu sehen...







...und am zweiten die neue xtr-kurbel (passt mMn farblich besser zum rahmen als eine silberne race face deus kurbel, ich hoffe der stilbruch wird mir verziehen!)






alles in allem fährt es sich ein ganzes stück leichter als vorher   
wenn ich jetzt noch rausfinde was das gelegentliche knacksen verursacht, bin ich 100%ig glücklich.


----------



## lectron (28. März 2007)

Endlich hab ich's mal geschafft mein ETS X in geputztem Zustand zu foftografieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scheibenheizer (29. März 2007)

lectron schrieb:


> Endlich hab ich's mal geschafft mein ETS X in geputztem Zustand zu foftografieren.



Hättest auch dreckig lassen können, auf dem kleinen Bild kann man ja fast nichts erkennen.  
Mach mal bisschen größer, min. 1024x768.


----------



## lectron (29. März 2007)

Im meinem Fotoalbum hab ich nochmal zwei Bilder eingestellt. Mit der Qualität bin ich zwar nicht wirklich glücklich, aber immerhin.
habs gestern so klein eingestellt, weil ichs verlinkt haben wollte. ist für diesen Zweck aber wohl nicht der optimale weg  

ansonten ist mir diese bike ein treuer begleiter . aus diesem grund bekamms diese jahr auch formula oro puros und neue laufräder (DT-swiss 240/4.2D)


----------



## bk2l3f (18. April 2007)

Hallo,
ich möchte mir gern ein neues Bike zulegen. Ich liebäugle mit einem ETS-X. Leider hat mein Händler keins da. Wie ist es mit der Sitzposition, sitzt man eher aufrecht, komfortabel oder gestreckt. Vorige Woche bin ich ein Centurion Nunimis gefahren, da war die Sitzposition nicht optimal. Irgendwie waren da meine Arme zu kurz.
Viele Grüße Ralf


----------



## die tina (18. April 2007)

Mein ETS X ist jetzt endlich gekommen. Irgendwann poste ich mal Bilder, bin aber gerade nicht daheim.

Das Bike ist super!   

Sitzposition ist eher aufrecht als gestreckt und komfortabel, also ich fühl mich einfach wohl drauf. Fährt sich sehr gut bergauf, Trails konnte ich noch nicht testen.

Grüße,
Tina


----------



## :Brian (19. April 2007)

Hi,
ich könnte zu einem akzeptablen Preis ein 2004er ETS-X in 18" gebraucht kaufen. Ich bin 1,84 m, grundsätzlich mag ich lieber kleinere, wendige Rahmen. Jetzt habe ich hier im Thread von möglichen Problemen bei länger ausgezogenen Sattelstützen gelesen. Soll ich die Finger von dem Bike weg lassen? 

Rechnung würde ich bekommen, im Allgemeinen reagiert BikeAction eher kulant, oder?

Danke für eine kurze Info und eure Meinung!


----------



## Ollman (20. April 2007)

Hallo,

ich denke dass Dir der Rahmen zu klein sein wird. Ich fahre bei 1,85m einen 19" Ets-X Rahmen. Sattelstütze RF Next SL bis auf max ausgezogen. Hab mir jetzt nen Vertex in 20,5 " geholt auf dem ich mich wohler fühl.

Gruss

Ollman


----------



## Scheibenheizer (20. April 2007)

Würde ich auch abraten, gerade beim 2004er Baujahr.
Da gabs doch die Probleme mit gerissenen Rahmen, weiß auch nicht wie das  dann mit der Garantie bei Bikeaction ist.
Ich fahr mit 1,85m ein 18" 2005er Modell, die Stütze ist doch schon recht weit draußen.
Werd mir demnächst ne Deus anbauen, die ist etwas länger als die Evolve XC.

Ich hab mal neue Fotos von dem aktuellen Stand gemacht, das Bike hat ja mittlerweile auch ~2tkm runter.









Die Reifen sind hier gerade neu raufgezogen!















Das Cockpit finde ich sehr aufgeräumt, ich hatte erst die Brems- und Schalthebel in der falschen Reihenfolge drauf 






Ach und nein, ich fahr nicht nur auf Asphalt und zur Eisdiele, hab das Bike extra feingemacht für die Fotos. 

Wie schauts dann aus mit dem ETSX Treffen, jetzt wo Tina auch ihr Bike hat?
1. Mai wär doch bestimmt passend, oder?


----------



## :Brian (21. April 2007)

Danke für die Antworten, ich habe es jetzt auch bleiben lassen mit dem Bike. 

@ Scheibenheizer
Sehr schönes Bike, gefällt mir sehr gut!
Stimmt, die Sattelstütze ist recht weit rausgezogen, die Sattelüberhöhung finde ich aber ok.

Ein bisschen OT:
Irgendwie ist es ja schön ein neues Bike zu suchen. Obwohl die Auswahl im Fullymarkt recht gross ist, bleibe ich mit dem Gefühl immer wieder bei einem Rocky hängen, ich wollte halt schon immer eines haben. Ich werde mir jetzt mal eine ETS-X für eine längere Tour holen, ich bin gespannt auf einen Ausritt im Gelände...


----------



## bikeandi (22. April 2007)

Hi,

hab mein ETS X ein bisserl umgebaut, für mehr Spass in den Trails ! Hab jetzt ne Rock Shox Revelation Air U-Turn drinnen (echt klasse Gabel, super Steifigkeit und sehr gutes Ansprechverhalten) und die Crankbrothers Mallet C Pedale.














MfG Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tolpan76 (8. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Lese hier schon eine Weile mit und habe es jetzt endlich mal geschafft ein (hoffentlich) vernünftiges Bild von meinem Rocky zu machen   :





Grüße
Christian


----------



## Nick (27. Mai 2007)

Hallo ETS-X-Fahrer,

ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein ETSX-70 von 2006 zuzulegen. Es gibt noch Modelle in 18" und 19". Da ich momentan ein Element in 18" fahre dachte ich, dass 18er sollte passen. Als ich mir die Geometriedaten auf der Rocky Homepage angesehen habe schienen alle Angaben ganz gut zu passen - nur die Schrittfreiheit gibt mir zu denken: 823,5 mm!!! Ich selber bin 1.80 m groß, habe aber nur eine Schritthöhe von 82 cm. 
In diesem Thread ist andererseits von Fahrern die Rede, die mit 1.72 m ´nen 19"er Rahmen fahren... oder Fahrer mit 1.82 m , die die Sattelstütze beim 18"er schon am Anschlag fahren müssen...
Beim kleineren (16,5") scheinen mir die anderen Geometriedaten für mich aber auch ungeeignet...

 Was meint RM genau mit der Schrittfreiheit? Müsste mir der 18"er Rahmen nicht passen? Was für Schrittlängen habt Ihr bei welcher Rahmenhöhe? Hat jemand ein 2006er Element und kann mal den Abstand vom Boden bis zum Oberrohr messen (halt an der Stelle, wo man normal über dem Rahmen steht)?

Fragen über Fragen - ware nett, mir weiterzuhelfen, ob die 200km Anfahrt zur Testfahrt überhaupt lohnenswert sind!!

Danke und beste Grüße, Nick


----------



## JoeDesperado (27. Mai 2007)

Scheibenheizer schrieb:


> Ich fahr mit 1,85m ein 18" 2005er Modell, die Stütze ist doch schon recht weit draußen.
> Werd mir demnächst ne Deus anbauen, die ist etwas länger als die Evolve XC.



nur zur sicherheit: du weißt, dass immer min. 10cm der sattelstütze im rahmen versenkt sein müssen? ich frage ja nur, weil ich selber eine deus xc sattelstütze (400mm) am ets-x habe, die gerade so noch das minimum erfüllt - aber bei etwas geringerer körpergröße! d.h. die evolve xc mit ihren 350mm wäre bei mir schon längst über dem minimum...
ansonsten: schickes rad, endlich sehe ich mal das pendant zu meinem grauen 50er modell 



Tolpan76 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Lese hier schon eine Weile mit und habe es jetzt endlich mal geschafft ein (hoffentlich) vernünftiges Bild von meinem Rocky zu machen



sehr schön! wie viel wiegt das gute stück? und wie sieht's mit der haltbarkeit des lackes am scandium-rahmen aus?

@ Nick:

ich fahre bei 1,83m und einer schrittlänge von 86cm ein 18er ETS-X (2005er jahrgang) mit einer 400er sattelstütze, daher würde ich sagen dass der 18er für dich doch sehr gut passen müsste! ich würde mich eher an der oberrohrlänge orientieren, und dann je nach einsatzgebiet zwischen den beiden größen entscheiden: das 18er wird bergab eher wendiger zu fahren sein, während das 19er einen hauch besser bergauf gehen wird.
und 200km für eine probefahrt am ets-x sind die mühe locker wert!


----------



## Nick (27. Mai 2007)

Hallo JoeDesperado,

danke für die schnelle Antwort. Wie gesagt: Alle Daten des 18"ers sollten ja auch passen - nur die Schrittfreiheit gibt mir zu denken... wieviel Platz hast zu zwischen Oberrohr und naja, Du weisst schon....

 Danke, Nick


----------



## csx (28. Mai 2007)

hallo,

ich fahr mit 1,78m 19". meine schrittlänge hab ich allerdings jetzt nicht im kopf, bin auch lieber der bergauffahrer.

mal was anderes: wenn ich mein oberrohr anhebe, merk ich, dass die lager (evtl das hauptschwingenlager) bisschen "spiel" hat. man merkts halt nur beim anheben, beim fahren nicht und locker is auch nix. hab heut wieder alle lager neu gefettet, es geht aber nicht weg. ich nehme mal an, dass das verschleiss ist. wo bekommt man denn neue lager, achsen und schräubchen für nen 2005er modell her ?? alle onlineshops führen irgendwie nur gleitlager kids für 97er - 2003er modelle

grüsse


----------



## JoeDesperado (28. Mai 2007)

@ Nick: sorry, bin noch nicht dazu gekommen, vllt. morgen!

@csx: das problem hatte ich auch vor kurzem, das sind die dämpferbuchsen die spiel haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## csx (28. Mai 2007)

hast du das problem denn immernoch oder weisst du was man dagegen tun kann? neue buchsen? oder ist es einfach nur normal?


----------



## bikeandi (28. Mai 2007)

Hi csx,
hatte das Problem vor kurzem bei meinem 2003er Modell auch, einfach die Dämpferbuchsen tauschen und schon is wieder alles ok! 

Mfg Andreas


----------



## csx (28. Mai 2007)

hallo,

der dämpfer hatte oben zwischen den buchsen vllt nen 1/4 mm spiel horizontal. die buchsen schienen mir etwas zu breit geraten. kann mich aber nicht dran erinnern, dass das von anfang an so war. naja hab sie jetzt bisschen innen weggeschliffen, dass sie besser passen und das spiel ist auch weg. danke für den tipp !!  

wo bekomm ich solche dinger neu her?

grüsse


----------



## bikeandi (28. Mai 2007)

Hi,

die Buchsen bekommst du bei jedem gut sortierten Bike-Händler!

MfG Andreas


----------



## Nick (29. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

@ JoeDesperado: Keinen Stress!!!  
@ CSX: Deine Schrittlänge würde mich trotzdem interessieren. Wäre nett, wenn Du sie mal mit der "Buch-unterm-Arsch-Methode" (bin gespannt, ob das Wort gleich zensiert wird) messen würdest... ach ja, Baujahr wäre auch interessant:

Die Schrittfreiheit hat sich nämlich erst mit dem 2006er Modell so gesteigert (18"):

2003: 777mm
2004: 781mm
2005: 791mm
2006: 823,5mm !!! (mein Jahrgang)
2007: 823,5mm

Weiß jemand, wo die Schrittfreiheit gemessen wird? Von der Mitte des Oberrohrs bis zum Boden?

Danke, Nick


----------



## JoeDesperado (29. Mai 2007)

so, jetzt aber: vor dem sattel stehend (also ca. bei der mitte des oberrohrs) u. mit schuhen sind's bei mir ca. 8cm zwischen oberrohr und dort wo's beim aufprall so richtig weh tun würde...


----------



## Nick (29. Mai 2007)

Hallo JoeDesperado,

erstmal danke für die Mühe! Wie ich gesehen habe hast Du ja ein 2005er, was noch niedriger baut... aber egal - werde am Donnerstag eine Vor-Ort-Besichtigung machen - was solls!!!  

Grüße, Nick


----------



## Tolpan76 (30. Mai 2007)

@JoeDesperado
Es wiegt 11,7 Kg mit RacingRalph's. Mit den Nobby's also einen ticken mehr. 
Vom Lack her hab ich noch keine Probleme festgestellt, hält noch super.

Grüße
Christian


----------



## csx (30. Mai 2007)

@Nick: meine schrittlänge ist 82cm  

hier maln kleines update meinerseits:
goodbye mavic, hello easton ! laufen sehr geil die teile 







die hässlichen kurbeln kommen hoffentlich demnächst auch bald runter. scheiss raceface dreck


----------



## Nick (3. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

habe die Anreise für die Probefahrt auf mich genommen und kann nur sagen es hat sich gelohnt  . Bin jetzt auch stolzer Besitzer eines ETSX und habe es auch schon auf einer 91km Tour in der Fränkischen Schweiz getestet. Ein Traum! Das mit der Beinlänge war auch kein größeres Problem - es ist noch ausreichend Luft dazwischen und auf dem Rad passt alles perfekt. Habe das Rad übrigens beim Jörg Wellmann gekauft - super Geschäft, super Beratung, super Service. Kann ich nur empfehlen...

Also Danke nochmals allen, die sich für mich vermessen haben  

Nick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## csx (3. Juni 2007)

und welche grösse isses nun geworden?

pics ?! =)


----------



## JoeDesperado (3. Juni 2007)

gratuliere!  war aber eh klar, spätestens nach einer probefahrt gibt's da kein zurück mehr


----------



## Mr.Fork (8. Juni 2007)

Wer ein schönes ETS-X sucht schaut mal in Bikemarkt


----------



## studentx600 (28. Juni 2007)

habe mein ETS-X mit einer 2008er Fox Talas aufgewertet  
weitere Bilder der Gabel habe ich in mein Fotoalbum geladen!











p.s. Photos sind etwas körnig wegen ISO1600...


----------



## Scheibenheizer (28. Juni 2007)

Nice, wußte bis eben noch gar nicht, dass es schon eine 08er Talas gibt.
Die Improvements sind wohl diesmal eher minimal, Postmount ist wohl die größte Änderung.
Was bringt das?


----------



## studentx600 (29. Juni 2007)

Postmount ist einfacher axial auszurichten. Generell hat Fox für 2008 wohl die Druckstufendämpfung angehoben und dafür die Federrate reduziert.

Die Gabel habe ich bei eBay.fr ersteigert.


----------



## JoeDesperado (1. Juli 2007)

schöne 08er talas!  die hätte wohl doch eher zu meinem grauen ets-x gepasst als die 07er...
ein direkter vergleich 07 vs 08 wäre mal interessant!


----------



## Iglmoos (2. Juli 2007)

Hallo ETSX-Gemeinde,

ich habe seit kurzem ein 2007er ETSX 70 und bin mit den Federungseigenschaften vorne und hinten noch nicht ganz glücklich.

1. Hinten:
ich habe den Eindruck, dass sich mit dem Verstellen des Federwegs auch die Eigenschaften des Dämpfers ändern. Um das selbe Ansprechverhalten hinten zu bekommen, wenn ich den Federweg von 5" auf 4" verändere, muss ich beim Dämpfer etwas Luft ablassen. Bilde ich mir das nur ein oder ist das auch eure Erfahrung? (Dann wärs ja nicht gerade eine geniale Erfindung.)

2. Vorne:
Zur Zeit fahre ich eine Gabel mit 130mm Federweg (Pace RC41). Ich überlege, ob ich auf eine Fox Talas mit 140 mm umsteige. Davon rät mir der eine Händler wegen der Veränderung der Geometrie ab (Bike wird unhandlich, schwerfällig auf trails), der andere rät zu (mehr Federweg ist immer gut ..., keine spürbare Veränderung der Geometrie). Wie sind eure Erfahrungen? Welche Federgabel würdet ihr beim ETSX  empfehlen? Ist eine Absenkmöglichkeit wie sie Fox und Pace bieten überhaupt nötig?

Ciao, Hartmut

P.S.
Tolpan76: 11,7 kg? Respekt! Was für Leichtbauteile hast du denn alles verbaut?


----------



## csx (3. Juli 2007)

11,7kg ? kann ich toppen mit 11,3kg =) mit neuen kurbeln, wenn sie denn endlich mal eintreffen sollen, werdens nochmal 100g rund weniger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iglmoos (3. Juli 2007)

... und Teileliste? Der Rahmen wiegt allein schon 2,9 kg. Welche Laufräder, Gabel, Bremsen ...?


----------



## csx (3. Juli 2007)

Iglmoos schrieb:


> ... und Teileliste? Der Rahmen wiegt allein schon 2,9 kg. Welche Laufräder, Gabel, Bremsen ...?



king steuersatz, fox talas rlc, mavic crossmax slr mit michelin xcr mud und schwalbe extra light schläuchen, formula oro bremsen, spanner von salsa, x0 schaltgedöns, crankbros candy sl pedalen, crankbros cobalt sl kurbeln, crankbros cobalt ti innenlager, easton ec 90 lenker, selle italia signo sattel (vorbau und sattelstütze rf evolve bzw diabolus -> wird noch getauscht)


----------



## fantic26 (3. Juli 2007)

@ stdentX600
Hallo ! Wo hast du den die 2008 Talas her ? Beziehen kann ich die auch aber fÃ¼r ein Top Preis unter 600â¬ nicht ;-( DrÃ¼ben in den Staaten kostet die Gabel nur 520â¬ umgerechnet!


----------



## studentx600 (4. Juli 2007)

studentx600 schrieb:


> Die Gabel habe ich bei eBay.fr ersteigert.



hat 690 EUR gekostet


----------



## Tolpan76 (5. Juli 2007)

So... Dann von mir auch mal eine kurze Teileliste  

Rahmen: ETSX-90 mit Alu-Hinterbau (von einem 70er)
Dämpfer: Fox RP-3
Gabel: Fox Talas RLC
Steuersatz und Spacer: Chris King
Vorbau: Syntace F99
Lenker: RaceFace Next XC Low Riser
Griffe: Odi LockOn
Sattelstütze: RaceFace Next Carbon
Sattel:Selle Italia SLC Carbonio Gel Flow
Kurbel und Tretlager: RaceFace Deus XC
Pedale: CrankBrothers Eggbeater TI
Laufräder: DT Swiss Hügi 240disc/XR 4.1d
Reifen und Schläuche: NobbyNic 2.25, Schwalbe XLight
Schnellspanner: Salsa
Kassette und Kette: Shimano XT
Bremsen: Magura Marta SL (180/160)
Schalthebel: Sram X0 ("Drehgriffe")
Schaltwerk: Sram X0
Umwerfer: XT
Flaschenhalter: Irgendwas aus Carbon
Schaltzüge: Vorhanden

Der Sattel wird die Tage gegen einen Signo Special Edition getauscht. Hoffe der passt besser zu meinem Hintern.  

Hoffentlich hab ich jetzt nix vergessen...

Grüße
Christian

@csx: Wie bist du mit dem Signo zufrieden?


----------



## csx (5. Juli 2007)

Tolpan76 schrieb:


> @csx: Wie bist du mit dem Signo zufrieden?



Hi, ich hab diesen signo genuine gel. muss sagen, dass er sich gut sitzt, allerdings sind die ganzen schriftzüge und verzierungen dadrauf aus plastik mit irgendeinem silberpapier überzogen, was nicht grad sehr lang hält. wenn du bei schlechtwetter fährst und auch mal dreck zwischen arsch und sattel bekommst, nutzt und reibt sich das ganze zeug ruckzuck ab. die silberfolie kannste dann vom gesäss abfummeln und die buchstaben sind auch irgendwann weg =) was ich damit sagen will, die optik ist ziemlich schnell hinüber, auch das leder verblasst ziemlich schnell. ich würd ja gern mal was aus carbon probieren ... gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jazznova (8. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

wollte auch mal mein Bike vorstellen, hab am Samstag den Rahmen bekommen und hab heute fleißig angefangen mein altes Bike zu demontieren und alles an das ETS-X zu montieren.

Bin eigentlich fast fertig....nur dummerweise habe ich keinen Adapter für die Klemmung des Umwerfers auf 31,x mm .

Somit kann ich nicht bei so einem schönen Wetter das Bike testen......

Naja, morgen dann direkt adapter kaufen und noch einen neuen Vorbau 

Hier mal ein Bild:


----------



## jazznova (9. Juli 2007)

Welcher Umwerfer ist den an einem ETSX verbaut?
TopSwing oder DownSwing? Bei meinem XT TopSwing komme ich garnicht an die schrauben ran. Auch habe ich probleme beim einstellen...
siehe auch hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=288303

vielleicht hat einer ein Tip zum Problem


----------



## studentx600 (26. Juli 2007)

bilder-update:


----------



## csx (26. Juli 2007)

hübsch  

auchn update


----------



## fantic26 (28. Juli 2007)

Last update ! Mod. 2007 20.5 zoll 12.45kg medseason  






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Scheibenheizer (29. Juli 2007)

Hä?
Talas mit Cantisockeln?
Hab ich ja noch nie gesehn!?

Bei dem letzen Bild seh ichs ja, aber ne Frag zu Post #245 :
Wie steht das Bike? Fällt es eine Sekunde nach dem Foto um ?


----------



## fantic26 (29. Juli 2007)

Ja gibbet die Talas mit sockel ! Naja schön ist anders aber für 399 vor 1 1/2 Jahren nimmt man sie doch für mit egal ob Canti oder net ;-) 

Schau mal hinten am Schaltwerk steht ein Stöcksken als Ständer umfuseniert ;-) Kippt nicht um und man braucht kein Baum etc. zum anlehnen ;-)


----------



## studentx600 (29. Juli 2007)

@csx: nettes bike

@scheibenheizer: nein, es kippt nicht um, ich habe mal die Lage des Alurohres zur Abstützung eingezeichnet ,-)


----------



## Thomas 33 (26. August 2007)

Hallo
Nach dem ich diesen Thread rauf und runter gelesen habe beschloss ich vor einigen Tagen mir einen ETSX 2007 Rahmen zu besorgen. Geworden ist es nun ein 19er da auch mein altes Hardtail ein 19er war, und ich immer den Eindruck hatte als nächster kaufst einen grösseren Rahmen. Ich bin 178 und hab 85cm Schrittlänge, komme jetzt über den recht hoch bauenden Rahmen gerade so drüber. Ein 18er wäre diesbezüglich besser nur denke ich wäre er mir zu kurz.

Da ich in Österreich lebe war es vorher nicht möglich ein 18er und 19er ETSX irgendwo Probe zu fahren. Alle Händler im Umkreis von 300km die bei Rocky Mountain gelistet sind haben kein Rad auf Lager ! Leider nix neues für mich und meine Hobbys....

Bezogen hab ich den Rahmen und auch sämtliche andere Teile zu einen Super Preis bei Sport-Schindele.....

Da ich bis jetzt nur ein Hardtail mit V-Brakes hatte, das aber auch knapp 13kg auf die Wage brachte, war mein angestrebtes Ziel unter 12kg zu bleiben. leider hab ich das dann doch nicht geschaft. Da ich einen Mavic Crossmax Enduro Laufradsatz um 200 Eur angeboten bekommen habe konnte ich nicht wiederstehen. Die Räder sind mit 1850g aber nicht die leichtesten, genauso wie der Syntace VRO Vorbau den ich auch schon immer wollte. Dann noch Plattformpedale, sauschwere 350g Ergon Griffe und vorbei ist der Leichtbau.

Als ich mir vor 20 Jahren mein erstes MTB kaufte schaute ich neidisch zu den teuren mit Deore XT bestückten Räder rüber. Nun endlich habe ich eine komplette 2008 Gruppe verbaut. Lange hab ich überlegt ob ich nicht ne XTR nehmen soll, komplett ist die ca 300g leichter aber kostet auch statt 500EUR ca 800EUR und die Bremsen haben keine Druckpunkt Einstellung und es gibt kein "Shadow Schaltwerk".  Wie auch immer, von der Funktion denke ich, gibt es da nicht mehr so grosse Unterschiede.

Talas RCL, tja die sind überall drinnen, nur einzeln erworben sauteuer und um 350EUR eine Rock Shox Revelation Air zu bekommen hat mir die Entscheidung wieder mal abgenommen. (gegenüber meiner alten Tora318 ein Traum)

Nach 2 Tagen Werkstatt gings heute auf die Piste. 

Ist das geil. 

Ich habe ja oft gelesen, das wenn man ein ETSX hat, kein anderes Bike mehr braucht. Bis jetzt kann ich dem nur zustimmen. Und ich denke auch das der der 2007 Rahmen nicht mehr so  leicht bricht wie die älteren Modelle. Im Bereich des angeschweisten Hinterbau ist so ziemlich alles verstärkt worden, auch das Sattelrohr ist konisch unter wird unten hin hin breiter so das man einen 34,8 mm Werfer benötigt obwohl nur eine 27,2mm Sattelstütze braucht.

Letztendlich dürfte ich mit den Bike glücklich werden. 

Danke an alle Mitschreiber in diesen Thread die mich "moralisch" unterstützt haben.

Besten Dank und liebe Grüsse
Thomas


PS: wie bekomme ich die Bilder grösser hier rein ?
Anhang anzeigen 131953

Anhang anzeigen 131954

Anhang anzeigen 131955

Anhang anzeigen 131956

Anhang anzeigen 131957


----------



## csx (26. August 2007)

glückwunsch, sieht goil aus  







 würd ich mal sagen, um die bilder grösser einzufügen.

sind denn solche rennhörnchen an nem carbonlenker zulässig ?

vg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas 33 (26. August 2007)

csx schrieb:


> glückwunsch, sieht goil aus
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hallo und Danke
Alles klar, hab leider keinen Webspace.

Ich hatte auch noch nie Carbonteile (ausser bei meinen Modellflieger)
und traue den ganzen eh nicht so recht. Jedoch schreibt Syntace das
Hörnchen montiert werden dürfen wenn mann die speziellen "Stöpsel" reinsteckt      das war letzendlich der Grund des Kaufes, weil ich mir
von den recht schweren 185g Teil mehr Sicherheit erhoffe als von einen gleichschweren Alurohr.

lg


----------



## fantic26 (8. September 2007)

Rocky Mountain ETS-X 2008










ALso hat sich nichts geändert 2008 und die 2007 Böcke bleiben Wertstabil ;-) 

Die Farbe vom 2007  ets-x 70 Modell finde ich auch schöner !  Schwarzmetallic  und Silbermetallic ! einfach supi ;-)
und da passt die 2008 Fox Talas  am besten zu !!!

Bikeaction hat im eschop "Special offer of the mounth" die rocky  teamweare 2007/2008 reduziert -32%  für kurze Zeit


----------



## rocsam (14. September 2007)

Hallo,
fahre ein 2007 ETS X 70 mit 140mm Talas-Gabel. Die erste Zeit bin ich mit 120mm vorne und hinten auf 4`5" -Einstellung gefahren, das bike wirkt eher race-lastig, mit viel Druck auf dem Vorderrad. Seit kurzem fahre ich vorne die vollen 140mm und bleibe hinten bei 4,5". Jetzt komme ich super zurecht, die Sitzposition ähnelt etwas der bei meinem Blizzard, aufrechter, entspannter. Keine Nachteile im trail, vielleicht minimal trägeres Handling, das Vorderrad steigt früher, dafür lässt es sich mit dem bike jetzt viel besser über Wurzeln springen. Wenn man hinten auch auf vollen Federweg geht (5") kommt wirklich ein wenig "Hochrad-Feeling" auf, wie es in einer MTB-Bravo mal zu lesen war....


----------



## switchNB (14. September 2007)

Hallo Allerseits!

nach längerer Abwesenheit will ich auch mal wieder was beisteuern:


----------



## Scheibenheizer (15. September 2007)

@Thomas 33:

Bei 1,78m ist 19" mit Sicherheit zu groß, ich fahr mit 1,85m noch 18".
Das ist allerdings am Limit, für mich wär 19" schon eher geeignet.

Die Crossmax Enduro sind erste Wahl für den Einsatzzweck, hab ich mir auch vor ner Weile besorgt.
Ansonsten schönes Bike, auch wenn die Teile nicht mein Geschmack wären.


----------



## Thomas 33 (18. September 2007)

Hallo
hier ein kleiner optischer Eindruck, aufgenommen heute am Hochwechsel in Österreich....

Nach nun doch schon einigen Ausfahrten und Feintunning muss ich sagen das Bike 
ist genau das was ich mir erhofft habe. Der Umstieg von meinen alten Hardtail ist 
mir praktisch nicht aufgefallen, ich fahre das Bike als ob es immer schon meins war.

@Scheibenheizer - Ja ! ein 18er würde natürlich auch gehen, wobei der einzige Vorteil
die 2,5cm niedrigere Überstandshöhe wäre. Die erkaufe ich aber wieder mit kürzeren Oberrohr,
und mein VRO Vorbau ist jetzt schon auf ca 12,5cm eingestellt. 

lg
Thomas


----------



## Luzifer1964 (18. September 2007)

Sorry fuer Off Topic ... wo gibt's eigentlich Pedalhaken wie an Thomas Bike?
Moechte mit meinen 43 Jahren Jahren nicht mehr auf Klickies wechseln haette jedoch gern etwas mehr halt auf'm Pedal und die Moeglichkeit bei der Aufwaertsbewegung der Kurbel zu ziehen.
Habe schon in diversen online Shops geschaut, jedoch nichts gefunden.

Vorab schon mal Danke.

Gruss,
Luzifer


----------



## csx (18. September 2007)

nen Umstieg auf Klick lohnt sich aber auf jeden Fall  

Das mit 1,78m und 19" zu gross is ja mal grosser Dinnschiss


----------



## Thomas 33 (19. September 2007)

Hallo liebe Leut.....

Die Pedalhacken sind von Elite http://www.elite-it.com/jsp/c-Prodotti.jsp?ID=0911704 . Die habe ich 2001 gekauft und haben bis heute gehalten. In kombination mit den Wellgo MG-1 Pedalen eine feine Sache. Ich habe unlängst noch welche über Ebay bezogen, glaube um 9 EUR.

Da ich nun den Leichtbauwahn erliege habe ich die Pedale gegen SPDs getauscht. Und schon 2 Stürze gehabt... ich glaub das ist nix für mich also wieder die die anderen rauf. Nachteil: Gesamtgewicht 540g

Übrigens hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=293490
gehts um Pedale.

Die Conti Gravity werden auch wieder runterkommen. Die vermitteln mir zwar ein Gefühl von Sicherheit und haben viel Grip aber irgendwo muss ich Gewicht sparen. Nachdem ich jetzt erst nachgerechnet und nachgemessen habe konnte ich es nicht glauben. So wie auf den Bild ist das Ding 13,7kg schwer.

Warum ist den alles was geil und robust ist immer so schwer ????????

Noch was. Es gab hier schon mal ne kurze Geschichte wegen des Dämpferschnellspanner. Spricht was dagegen hier einfach ne Schraube und ne Mutter zu verwenden ??? Letztendlich bin ich immer wieder bei 4,5 Zoll gelandet.

lg
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fantic26 (24. September 2007)

Tja das Rocky ist wahrlich kein Leichtgewicht ! Die Fast 3kg fÃ¼r den midseason 2007 Rahmen ist halt keine Optimale Basis !  Da fÃ¤ngt manch andere Hersteller bei 2,4-2,6kg an ! Ist halt so ! 

Ansonsten

Am Vario Vorbau ist auch ein Plus von 100g zum F99 zu verzeichnen ! DIe Ergon MR2 Griffe bzw Magnesium HÃ¶rnchen wiegen satte140g Custom oder Carbon 60g  die Schnellspanner von den Enduro Crossmaxx haben es auch in sich 120-130g zb. Tune dagegen 60g sowie der FSA Spanner von  Rocky 50g, 30g wÃ¤ren mÃ¶glich als Schnellspanner(Der Originale macht auch fiese Macken in die Aluhebel (ZahnabdrÃ¼cke vom Stahlring))  ! Am Sattel lÃ¤sst sich auch noch was machen sieht mir nach min 300g aus ! Vielleicht ein SLK Gel Flow 220g! Bei den Pedalen sind die Exustar ti auch Prima ! zu deinen Wellgo 520g  zu Exustar 220g 85â¬ (die Normelen Exustar 298g 45â¬) Das mit dem hinfallen legt sich mit der Zeit geht ins Blut Ã¼ber ! Auserdem kann man den hinteren Beinbizeps mit den Palstikschalen bei langen Berg auf farten nicht sinn/wirkungsvoll Nutzen  ! Und auf der Alm mit so einem Goilen, normalerweise teuren Bock, wird der ein oder ander neidische MtbÂ´ler sich das schmuntzeln nicht verkneifen wenn er die Pedalen sieht ! Ein Nogo ! 
2x  Flaschen halter Tune  9+9g gegenÃ¼ber 2 x Alu 40+40 g
Naja Gewichtsersparniss
in der Summe ein minus von 700g

Dann wÃ¤rst du schon mal auf 13 kg

Damit du dann unter die Magische 13 kommst ein Paar Alu/Titan schrauben  und ALU Nokon/Aligator zÃ¼ge ;-) Dann bisse bei 12,9KG tutti kompletti ! Vom Preis her ist das auch noch alles im Rahmen ! SchÃ¤tze mit Kauf und verkauf GroÃes E und Co 300â¬ gesamt !


----------



## csx (24. September 2007)

Gewichtsersparnis XT-Kurbel zu THM Clavicula: 420g !!!


----------



## Thomas 33 (24. September 2007)

Hallo
Danke für die Tipps...
Also ohne Pedale wie meist gewogen wird, mit Noby Nic's und ohne Ergon Griffe und Anbauzeugs wie diverse Halter komme ich auf 12,5 kg. Das entspricht ja eigentlich den Standard. Hmm....

Ja die Schnellspanner der Mavics haben 150g, die fliegen als nächstes.
Tune hab ich mir angeschaut, nur taugen die wirklich für ein Fully ? Ich wiege ohne Gebäck 85kg also jedes gramm ist mir nicht wichtig.

Was soll ich anstatt des Dämpferschnellspanner nehmen ? Wollte mir morgen einfach eine 5mm Edelstahl Schraube mit Beilagscheiben und selbstsichender Mutter durchstecken (keine Ahnung wie schwer das ist) denke aber wieder 30g.

Ach ja ich hab noch 200g Schläuche drinnen..... und die Contis Gravity fliegen wieder runter (665g) den jetzt haben sie 4000 Höhenmeter drauf und hinten sind ca. 10  stoppel 40% weggerissen. (Trotzdem haben die super Gripp und rollen auch auf Asphalt gut, aber halt net lang)

lg
Thomas


----------



## fantic26 (26. September 2007)

Ja die Schläuche können Raus ! hast ja UST Felgen dann solltest du die auch benutzten ! Die Tune Schnellspanner sind schon Klasse ! Kannste bedenkenlos nehmen !Bei der Dämpferklemme habe ich mir ein leichten schnellspanner genommen und eine 6ér Edelstahlachse gedreht !   Die Ergon Griffe sind schon nett ! will ich nicht mehr missen ! habe mir ein Paar Hörnchen selbst gedreht und an dem zweit Bock  Hohl gefräst ! 60g das paar sowie 80g statt 140g! 

In Planung diese hier mit 50g das paar für Ergon Griffe MR2 somit noch mal 20g leichter als die Carbon Teilchen ! 
muss aber noch Programmiert werden für die CNC Fräse ! Sind nicht gans so einfach da mehr mals das Werkstück umgespannt werden muss ! 
Als Finisch Polieren und eloxieren ! 





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## riser (30. September 2007)

Moin!

Ich habe auch noch einen 2004er ETS-X 70 Rahmen mit Fox Float AVA-Dämpfer zu Hause rumstehen, der darauf wartet aufgebaut zu werden. Allerdings kann ich mich nicht so recht für eine bestimmte Federgabel entscheiden.   Kann mir von euch vielleicht jemand einen Tip geben, welche Gabel am besten passt? 

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## JoeDesperado (30. September 2007)

na auf jeden fall eine mit verstellbarem federweg! angefangen von einer RS revelation (130mm) über eine fox talas (140mm) bis hin zu einer RS pike oder  MZ Z1 hab ich schon alles am ets-x gesehen. der rahmen ist extrem vielseitig, also solltest du seine möglichkeiten nicht durch verwendung einer fixen gabel beschneiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riser (30. September 2007)

N'abend!

An eine Gabel mit Federwegsverstellung hatte ich schon gedacht und die Bandbreite verschiedener Modelle ist ja, wie man allein an deiner Aufzählung sehen kann, recht groß.
Von verschiedener Seite habe ich gehört, dass der Federweg von Dämpfer und Gabel nach Möglichkeit gleich sein sollte. RM verbaut selbst aber viele Talas Gabeln, die in der Regel mehr Federweg besitzen als der Dämpfer. 2004 wurde meines Wissens nach auch noch die Talas mit 125mm verbaut. Gibt es da bei langhubigeren Gabeln keine Probleme mit der Geometrie?

Gruß

Dirk  



JoeDesperado schrieb:


> na auf jeden fall eine mit verstellbarem federweg! angefangen von einer RS revelation (130mm) über eine fox talas (140mm) bis hin zu einer RS pike oder  MZ Z1 hab ich schon alles am ets-x gesehen. der rahmen ist extrem vielseitig, also solltest du seine möglichkeiten nicht durch verwendung einer fixen gabel beschneiden.


----------



## JoeDesperado (30. September 2007)

riser schrieb:


> 2004 wurde meines Wissens nach auch noch die Talas mit 125mm verbaut. Gibt es da bei langhubigeren Gabeln keine Probleme mit der Geometrie?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Dirk



sagen wir so: ich habe meine 2005er talas (130mm) vor einem halben jahr durch ein 2007er modell mit 140mm ersetzt, und war positiv überrascht: der 1cm mehr einbauhöhe hat mein ets-x bergab merkbar ruhiger werden lassen, da geht jetzt so manches besser als mit der alten gabel  
an deiner stelle würde ich mit einer revelation liebäugeln (ich hab allerdings keine ahnung, wie sehr sie sich von der einbauhöhe her von einer 2004er fox talas unterscheidet!), die hat mMn ein ausgezeichnetes presi-leistungs-verhältnis.


----------



## riser (30. September 2007)

Die Revelation als Air-U-Turn ist wirklich ne interessante Sache. Alternativ hab ich auch schon über eine 2007er Talas X bis ebenfalls 130mm nachgedacht. Ich bedanke mich für die schnellen Antworten und werde nochmal in mich gehen und ein wenig Preisforschung betreiben.

Auf das ich dann bald auf mein Rocky klettern kann.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Thomas 33 (1. Oktober 2007)

riser schrieb:


> Die Revelation als Air-U-Turn ist wirklich ne interessante Sache. Alternativ hab ich auch schon über eine 2007er Talas X bis ebenfalls 130mm nachgedacht. Ich bedanke mich für die schnellen Antworten und werde nochmal in mich gehen und ein wenig Preisforschung betreiben.
> 
> Auf das ich dann bald auf mein Rocky klettern kann.
> 
> ...



Hallo
Ich habe für meine Revelation Air U Turn Pop Loc 350.- bezahlt.
Schreibe Sport-Schindele.de eine Mail zhd. Hr. Schindele und bitte um ein Angebot. Und schreib gleich alles dazu was du sonst noch so brauchst.

Ich bin erst gestern wieder überrascht worden Das Mavic BX601 Schnellspanner überall das Stk ca. 25 EUR kosten und du dort das Set bekommst. 

lg
Thomas


----------



## fantic26 (1. Oktober 2007)

riser schrieb:


> Die Revelation als Air-U-Turn ist wirklich ne interessante Sache. Alternativ hab ich auch schon Ã¼ber eine 2007er Talas X bis ebenfalls 130mm nachgedacht. Ich bedanke mich fÃ¼r die schnellen Antworten und werde nochmal in mich gehen und ein wenig Preisforschung betreiben.
> 
> Auf das ich dann bald auf mein Rocky klettern kann.
> 
> ...



ALso eine Revelation bekommst du bei S-tec-sports fÃ¼r 319â¬ 
http://www.s-tec-sports.de/media/bikeparts/web layout 09.pdf

Habe Damals als oem Gabel vor fast 2 Jahren 329â¬ bezahlt bei cycletec mit Poplock Adjust! 


Eine 2007 Talas fÃ¼r 499â¬
http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000137&product=A001629

Zum Klettern ist auch die 2006Ã©r noch prima gab es auch mal bei s-tec fÃ¼r 399â¬ Nur die Federwegsverstellung der 2007Ã©r ist um lÃ¤ngen besser mit den 3 Klicks ! die 2006 Modelle gehen halt noch tiefer runter ! und bei 130mm ist schluss ! Das ist schon reichlich da du ja max 115 am Hinterbau hast 

Ich hatte auch eine Revelation  und bin froh das ich sie wieder weg habe ! 
Die Negativ Luftkammer hat von der Positiv Luftkammer Luft bekommen und so Federweg verlohren ! Musste schon zwei mal die Negativ Luftkammer kurz entlÃ¼ften ! Die Federwegsverstellung tut auch an den Fingern weh! Allerdings muss man bei der Revelation kein Wheele machen um die Kammer zu entlasten und ein Ausfedern zu gewÃ¤hrleisten ! Aber fÃ¼r 319â¬ ist schon ein Super Preis !!!

Habe mir fÃ¼r mein zweit bock die 3 Klicks Talas gehollt fÃ¼r 499â¬ 
Schon Klasse ! Mit der 2006Ã©r Talas kann man auch besser Klettern als mit der Revelation ! Die kommt einfach viel mehr runter ! 

Eine Talas X wÃ¼rde ich mir auf keinen Fall kaufen ! Da geht das ganze ETS-x Feeling  flÃ¶ten  ! Viel zu Ruppiges ansprechen ! Klar permanentes Lock Out ! 
Wird auch 2008 nicht mehr gebaut ! Durch besseres Setup Und DÃ¤mpfungseigenschaften der 08Ã©r Modelle  verzichten die Jungs von Fox auf die X Modelle ! Recht so ! 

also Du hats die Qual der Wahl ! 
319â¬ fÃ¼r eine Revelation ! 
399â¬Talas 2006
499â¬ talas 2007

GruÃ !


----------



## Thomas 33 (1. Oktober 2007)

HI...
Sag mal ist die abgebildete Fox Talas RL32 wirkklich schwarz ?? Ich dachte immer die gibts nur in diesen scheuslichen schwarz-grau-blau ??   

Nebenbei sind das Super Preise !!!!

lg


----------



## fantic26 (6. Oktober 2007)

Thomas 33 schrieb:


> HI...
> Sag mal ist die abgebildete Fox Talas RL32 wirkklich schwarz ?? Ich dachte immer die gibts nur in diesen scheuslichen schwarz-grau-blau ??
> 
> Nebenbei sind das Super Preise !!!!
> ...



Ne die Ist Talas blau ! Irgendwie falsch belichtet !  Bei schlechtem Licht sieht die wirklich schwarz aus ! Habe auch vorher dort angerufen und mich über die Farbe erkundigt da ich dachte schwarz muss eine OEM sein von Scott etc?!?!? naja wie dem auch sei die Gabel kommt in Talas blue allerdings ohne Blauen Rändel Thersold Blow off ventil (Unten)und Druckstufeneinstellung(Oben) ! Der Text und das Bild ist von einer Talas RLC !


----------



## JoeDesperado (9. Oktober 2007)

so, anbei mein ets-x in der (hoffentlich) letzten ausbaustufe:






da ich irgendwie neben meinem xc-hardtail gern ein fully mit etwas mehr federweg hätte, steht es zum verkauf - alternativ würde ich es auch eintauschen...vllt. hat ja jemand was oder kennt irgendwen oder oder...


----------



## JoeDesperado (2. November 2007)

aus maus, ende gelände.


----------



## jazznova (2. November 2007)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> aus maus, ende gelände.




ist das ein Riss?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (2. November 2007)

muss es fast sein, morgen beim händler weiß ich mehr.


----------



## jazznova (2. November 2007)

Hoffentlich ist es nichts schlimmes,
ist schwer zu erkennen vllt. ist es auch nur der Lack....


----------



## JoeDesperado (2. November 2007)

sagen wir so: auch wenn's nur der lack wäre, schaut es so aus, als ob in dem bereich die zugspannung einfach zu groß ist. erst kommt der lack, dann das alu darunter...vertrauen könnte ich dem rahmen nicht eine sekunde länger.


----------



## JoeDesperado (5. November 2007)

so, und spätestens jetzt wird's gruselig: zwei andere ETS-X besitzer haben in den letzten beiden tagen ebenfalls an der gleichen stelle risse entdeckt! gleiches modell (2005), ca. gleich lang in verwendung...
soll heißen: wer was auf seine sicherheit gibt, überprüft den rahmen an der stelle (antriebsseitige untere dämpferaufnahme am hauptrahmen) lieber einmal zu oft als zu wenig.


----------



## csx (5. November 2007)

hmm, mein bike ist saudreckig um da nach zu kucken. ich werd morgen mal nachschauen, danke für die info ! gruss


----------



## JoeDesperado (5. November 2007)

ich hab's nur durch zufall entdeckt, man muss also wirklich genauestens schauen. viel glück!


----------



## csx (5. November 2007)

also ich kann bei mir nix erkennen ... aber mein rahmen is auch schwarz lackiert da


----------



## jazznova (7. November 2007)

hab gestern auch mal geschaut, sieht aber alles "noch" gut aus und hoffe auch das es sdabei bleibt.
Was ist mit der Garantieabwicklung geworden? Läuft das noch alles? Halt uns mal auf dem laufenden wenns was neues gibt.


----------



## JoeDesperado (7. November 2007)

bis freitag sollte ich laut meinem händler mehr wissen. bin schon gespannt was man mir so anbietet, ich würde ja gern auf ein slayer sxc umsteigen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (9. November 2007)

erster kontakt mit dem vertrieb, und schon der erste ärger: man müsse den rahmen erst untersuchen (die rahmen brechen quasi reihenweise an dieser stelle, was muss man da untersuchen?),
dann kann man evtl auch nur den hauptrahmen austauschen. mMn völliger blödsinn, da ja die aktuellen hauptrahmen nach einigen änderungen seit 2005 nicht mehr zu alten hinterbauten kompatibel sind! nächste woche erfahre ich mehr, hoffentlich etwas positives.


----------



## Geißbock__ (17. November 2007)

Sorry!


----------



## jazznova (20. November 2007)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> erster kontakt mit dem vertrieb, und schon der erste ärger: man müsse den rahmen erst untersuchen (die rahmen brechen quasi reihenweise an dieser stelle, was muss man da untersuchen?),
> dann kann man evtl auch nur den hauptrahmen austauschen. mMn völliger blödsinn, da ja die aktuellen hauptrahmen nach einigen änderungen seit 2005 nicht mehr zu alten hinterbauten kompatibel sind! nächste woche erfahre ich mehr, hoffentlich etwas positives.



Gibts eigentlich was neues zum Thema Reklamation?
Vetriebler sind und bleiben Vetriebler *gg*


----------



## JoeDesperado (20. November 2007)

heute hab ich meinen wunsch nach einem sxc-rahmen endlich anbringen können, soll laut vertrieb kein problem sein! morgen weiß ich dann mehr...


----------



## JoeDesperado (26. November 2007)

ende gut, alles gut - das ist doch mal ein würdiger ersatz für meinen gerissenen ETS-X rahmen, oder?


----------



## ribisl (27. November 2007)

Schat super genial aus, mit der weissen Gabel aber erst.....
Hast eh nix drauf zahlt oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (27. November 2007)

doch doch, auch nicht wenig, aber das war's mir wert! der rahmen muss dafür jetzt aber auch ewig halten...


----------



## subdiver (27. November 2007)

Glückwunsch  
Ist der Slayer-Rahmen soviel teurer, als der ETS X Rahmen ?
Gibt RM auf den nun neuen Rahmen wieder 5 Jahre Garantie ?

PS: Nichts hält ewig


----------



## JoeDesperado (27. November 2007)

lt. hÃ¤ndler bleibt nur die restgarantie, das sind 3 jahre.
der sxc canuck-rahmen hat glaub ich einen NP von 2600â¬, das mÃ¼ssten ca 600â¬ mehr sein als mein ets-x rahmen damals gekostet hÃ¤tte. 
bin schon sehr gespannt wie groÃ der unterschied zum alten rad sein wird, bergauf und bergab!


----------



## Scheibenheizer (27. November 2007)

Glückwunsch, der Rahmen schaut echt super aus.
Weiß nicht, ob ich das gemacht hätte, ein neuer ETSX70 Rahmen mit Carbonswingarm würd mich schon eher reizen.
Das sag ich aber nach ner Slayer Probefahrt evtl. auch nicht mehr.
Mit dem Slayer sind dann doch schon noch andere Sachen möglich, als mit dem ETSX.


----------



## JoeDesperado (13. Dezember 2007)

falls jemand einen ersatzdämpfer für sein ets-x benötigt - meinen fox rp3 hätte ich günstig abzugeben (165mm einbaulänge, d.h. ets-x bis inkl. 2005!).
mehr dazu im bikemarkt.


----------



## Verticaldriver (22. Dezember 2007)

sodala. mal was ganz neues...

Rahmenaustausch über Trensport von einem 2005er ETSX50 auf einen 2008 ETSX 70, Teile wurden vom alten übernommen...

Carbonstrebe schaut garnicht so plump aus wie im Katalog.


----------



## Arthur27 (23. Dezember 2007)

Hübsches ETS-X  

Die Carbonschwinge wirkt sehr wuchtig. Da ärgere ich mich ja fast dass ich bereits 06 zugeschlagen habe


----------



## JoeDesperado (23. Dezember 2007)

die lackierung ist wirklich ein traum, da werd ich fast neidisch! wie fährt sich's im vergleich zum 2005er?


----------



## subdiver (23. Dezember 2007)

@ Verticaldriver
Was war der Grund für den Rahmenaustausch ?


----------



## Bruder Knapp (23. Dezember 2007)

Sieht halt sehr massiv aus - die Schwinge, find ich persönlich richtig schön.

Ich muss hier auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben. Ich will mir, nach 10 Jahren Hammer Race, endlich ein Fully zulegen. Eigentlich sollte es ein Element werden, aber, unter anderem durch viele Bilder und Einträge hier, ist mittlerweile das ETS-X mein Favorit. Ich bin mir aber absolut nicht sicher, vielleicht kann mich ja hier jemand mit sinnvollen Argumenten zu der Mehrinvestition, die das im Vergleichzum Element auf jeden Fall ist, bewegen.
Schewrpunkt liegt schon eher auf CC-lastigen Feierabend Touren, dabei leg ich seit jeher Wert auf Abwechslung (ein bischen Trails, ein bischen Schotterwege, das neue Rad soll gut klettern können, aber auch bergab sinnvoll einsetzbar sein...). Dabei wäre noch mein Kampfgewicht von 90kg zu bedenken.

Problematisch ist nur, dass ich das ETS-X bisher noch nirgends probefahren konnte, ich glaube das würde mir die Kaufentscheidung echt erleichtern. Oder sollten auch die "reihenweisen" Rahmenbrüche meine Entscheidung beeinflussen?
Oder sollte ich mich bei meinem Gewicht lieber nach nem Old-Slayer umsehen?
Oder? Oder? Oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kohpa (23. Dezember 2007)

subdiver schrieb:


> @ Verticaldriver
> Was war der Grund für den Rahmenaustausch ?



Hier gibts die ganze Geschichte zum Nachlesen. Hatten gleich drei einen Rahmenbruch. 
http://nyx.at/bikeboard/Board/thread_74795_Alle_Jahre_wieder__Riß?


----------



## subdiver (23. Dezember 2007)

Opaflink schrieb:


> Hier gibts die ganze Geschichte zum Nachlesen. Hatten gleich drei einen Rahmenbruch.
> http://nyx.at/bikeboard/Board/thread_74795_Alle_Jahre_wieder__Riß?



Danke, da habe ich ja Lesestoff bis morgen früh  
Hoffentlich sind unsere Element stabiler  
Irgendwie ist mir Alu als Rahmenmaterial für MTB´s immer schon suspekt gewesen  

Da werde ich wohl noch meinen alten Titanhobel fahren können, 
wenn mein Rocky schon den 3. Rahmen hat


----------



## fantic26 (31. Dezember 2007)

@ Verticaldriver ! 

Ja schaut net aus !  

Dein Bike sieht ja auch ehr nach Freeride aus von deher bin ich mal gespannt wie es den härteren Einsatz überlebt ! ;-) 

Ich bin nach meiner zweiten Reklamation mit dem 2007 vorsichtiger ! Meine Garantieansprüche 5Jahre sind bald rum vom ersten ets´x (2003)  und wenn es a bissel derber wird greife ich auf den Rosebock es 800 zurück! Ich meine auch das er beim schnellen downhill die schläge besser wegschluckt ! Das ETS-X ist halt ein Guter allrounder und ich sehe den bock ehr für cc und Trans Alp geschichten ! Klettert halt mit Fox Talas sau gut ! 

Noch ein Tip ! Ein seitlicher Ausgang für deine Louise wäre noch Prima sowie die Sattelklemme drehen um 180Grad wegen den klemmkräften ;-) 

Gruß


----------



## Bruder Knapp (7. Januar 2008)

fantic26 schrieb:


> Ich bin nach meiner zweiten Reklamation mit dem 2007 vorsichtiger !


Was hat dein 2007er denn für Probleme gemacht, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Thomas 33 (8. Januar 2008)

Hallo wieder einmal...

Ich hätte an euch Profis mal 2 Fragen:

1. Gewichts Tunning: 
Meint Ihr kann man Keramiklager anstatt der Stahlvarianten verwenden ?

2. Federwegverstellung:
Eigentlich frage ich mich warum die Federwegverstellung so konzipiert ist das
die Fahrhöhe gleich bleibt (ja die Geometrie bleibt dadurch gleich). Die 4Zoll Einstellung wird bei gleichen Luftdruck härter. Das kann ich aber genauso in der 5 Zoll Einstellung erreichen wenn ich mehr Druck gebe. Ich finde das nicht ganz sinvoll.

Aktuell habe ich die linke und rechte Schwinge vertauscht um zwischen der oberen Dämpferanlenkung mehr Platz zu bekommen. Diesen Platz nutze ich aus um ein Stück Alu so zu montieren das die 4 Zoll Federwegeinstellung auch gleichzeitig die Fahrhöhe verringert.

Nun denke ich aber darüber nach eine einfache gerade Schwinge zu fertigen die nach wie vor 3 Einstellungen hat, jedoch mit Verringerung des Federweges automatisch den Dämpfer ein Stück Höher einhängt. Das heißt mit Verringerung des Federweges wird das ganze Bike tiefer und CC lastiger. Hat man nun noch eine Absenkbare Gabel kann man den flacheren Winkel wieder ausgleichen. 

Was haltet ihr davon ?

lg
Thomas


----------



## Scheibenheizer (8. Januar 2008)

Thomas 33 schrieb:


> Hallo wieder einmal...
> 
> Ich hätte an euch Profis mal 2 Fragen:
> 
> ...



Was hast Du gemacht? Check ich nicht


----------



## jazznova (9. Januar 2008)

Thomas 33 schrieb:


> Nun denke ich aber darüber nach eine einfache gerade Schwinge zu fertigen die nach wie vor 3 Einstellungen hat, jedoch mit Verringerung des Federweges automatisch den Dämpfer ein Stück Höher einhängt. Das heißt mit Verringerung des Federweges wird das ganze Bike tiefer und CC lastiger. Hat man nun noch eine Absenkbare Gabel kann man den flacheren Winkel wieder ausgleichen.
> 
> Was haltet ihr davon ?
> 
> ...



ab dort kann ich auch nicht mehr folgen...dachte schon es liegt an mir


----------



## Thomas 33 (9. Januar 2008)

jazznova schrieb:


> ab dort kann ich auch nicht mehr folgen...dachte schon es liegt an mir



Hallo
stell dir einfach vor die 3 Positionslöcher in der Schwinge steigen im richtigen Winkel nach oben an. Das bedeutet: um so weiter vorne du einhängst (4,5 oder 4 Zoll) desto höher wird das Loch. Dadurch hebst du das Hinterrad an und verringerst die Tretlagerhöhe.

Dadurch erreichst du genau das als wenn du einen verstellbaren Fox Float Talas Dämpfer hättest (den gibt es leider nicht mehr). Dort konnte man die Gesamteinbaulänge verstellen, also genau das gleiche wie bei jeder verstellbaren Gabel.

Wie schon gesagt: Momentan änderst du mit den 3 Einstellungen nur das Übersetzungsverhältniss. In der 4Zoll Einstellung hast du dan ein Bike mit "nur" 10cm Federweg und beinahe 36cm Tretlagerhöhe, andere CC Bikes mit 10cm Federweg haben 3-4cm weniger. Und da das neue ETSX ein recht hohes Oberrohr hat, ist meines errachtes eine Verringerung dessen bzw. der Tretlagerhöhe von grösseren Vorteil.

alles klar ?
Danke und lg
Thomas


----------



## Trailblizz (16. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

Bis jetzt bin ich ein ETSX-70 von 2003 gefahren mit Rahmengrösse 18". Hat wunderbar zu meiner Körpergrösse 175 gepasst. Wegen akuter Rahmenkorrosion ist mir nun ein 2008-er Rahmen angeboten worden (teils Kulanz, Rest muss ich zuzahlen).
Nun stellt sich mir die Frage nach der Rahmengrösse: Gemäss Geometrietabelle hat ein aktueller 18" Rahmen eine Schrittfreiheit von 832mm, ist bei meiner Schrittlänge von 820mm also schon stark im roten Bereich wo's bei einem "Notabstieg" heftig weh tun kann an gewissen empfindlichen Körperteilen...  ->  

Andrerseits ist der kleinere 16.5" Rahmen mit nur 54cm schon sehr kurz für meine Grösse. Zu welcher Grösse würdet Ihr aus praktischer Erfahrung mit den neuen Modellen mit dem längeren Federweg ab 2006 raten?

Gruss, Jürg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas 33 (17. Januar 2008)

Hallo
ich habe mich im Herbst für einen 19er entschieden. (178, 85cm)

1000km später weis ich aber das mir das Bike zu hoch ist. Ich hatte zwar schon immer 19er, jedoch nie ein Fully. Auf jeden Fall fühle ich mich abgesenkter Gabel und Hinterbau wohler und sicherer. Auch sind meine Fahrkünste nicht die besten und ich bleibe an einer Felsstufe gerne mal stehen.

So weit ich das richtig einschätze ist das ETSX eines der höchsten Bikes für seinen Federweg. Du wirst wahrscheinlich ähnliche Probleme mit den 18er haben wie ich mit meinen 19Zoll.

lg
Thomas


----------



## Bruder Knapp (17. Januar 2008)

Upps, hab mich schließlich für ein 2007er in 19" Zoll entschieden, es aber noch nicht gekauft. 
Bei der Probefahrt kam´s mir schon sehr hoch vor, war aber OK. Ich dachte, das muss so. Mal sehen wie´s im Gelände wird. Ich bin übrigens 182 groß, bei ner Schrittlänge von 84 (kurze Beine halt ;-)


----------



## Trailblizz (17. Januar 2008)

@Thomas: Danke für Deine Tips. Deckt sich mit meiner Erwartung. Schon das 2003er fand ich in der Höhe eher grenzwertig.



Thomas 33 schrieb:


> Aktuell habe ich die linke und rechte Schwinge vertauscht um zwischen der oberen Dämpferanlenkung mehr Platz zu bekommen. Diesen Platz nutze ich aus um ein Stück Alu so zu montieren das die 4 Zoll Federwegeinstellung auch gleichzeitig die Fahrhöhe verringert.



Wie sieht dieses Alu-Stück denn aus? Und wie hast Du's hergestellt?



Thomas 33 schrieb:


> Nun denke ich aber darüber nach eine einfache gerade Schwinge zu fertigen die nach wie vor 3 Einstellungen hat, jedoch mit Verringerung des Federweges automatisch den Dämpfer ein Stück Höher einhängt. Das heißt mit Verringerung des Federweges wird das ganze Bike tiefer und CC lastiger. Hat man nun noch eine Absenkbare Gabel kann man den flacheren Winkel wieder ausgleichen.
> 
> Was haltet ihr davon ?



Grundsätzlich finde ich die Idee für diese Schwingenmodifikation gut. Allerdings würde ich mich nicht getrauen, so was selbst zu bauen; die Schwinge ist immerhin ein tragendes Teil und somit sicherheitsrelevant. Hast Du denn die nötigen Kenntnisse und Hilfsmittel?

Gruss, Jürg


----------



## Bruder Knapp (22. Januar 2008)

Ich zitiere mich jetzt einfach mal selbst:


Bruder Knapp schrieb:


> Upps, hab mich schließlich für ein 2007er in 19" Zoll entschieden, es aber noch nicht gekauft.
> Bei der Probefahrt kam´s mir schon sehr hoch vor, war aber OK. Ich dachte, das muss so. Mal sehen wie´s im Gelände wird. Ich bin übrigens 182 groß, bei ner Schrittlänge von 84 (kurze Beine halt ;-)





Ich hab mich dann doch für das 19" (70er aus 07, mit Sram-Antrieb) entschieden, weil das 18" einfach vom Gefühl her zu klein gewesen wäre. Das einzige Problem, das ich jetzt auf mich zu kommen sehe, wäre ein unsanfter Abgang, mit Landung auf der Stange. Da ist tatsächlich nicht viel Platz vor allem bei "vollem" Federweg.

Ansonsten ist das Velo der Hammer. Ich freu mich schon diebisch auf´s Wochenende und die erste richtige Tour .


----------



## rocsam (23. Januar 2008)

Habe "altes" ETS (2002er) in 18 und neues (2007er) in 18 bei 82cm Schrittlänge und 181cm Größe. Das Gefühl "zu hoch" auf dem bike zu sitzen verringert sich deutlich, wenn man hinten mit weniger Federweg fährt: Seit ich hinten in der mittleren Position (4,5) und vorne die Talas mit vollen 140mm fahre, fühle ich mich genauso wohl, wie auf dem alten mit 115mm hinten und 108mm vorne (RS Duke). Das neue wirkt  in dieser Einstellung sogar noch agiler, allerdings leidet das Kletterverhalten ein wenig.
Gruss


----------



## 950supermoto (24. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Verkaufe mein ETS-X in 19", Special Edition, Canuck Lackierung

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=90332&sort=1&cat=2&page=1

Eventuell auch nur den Rahmen. Angebote per PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxphlyer (17. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin schon eine Weile Mitleser in diesem Thread,  und da er so langsam einschläft, möchte ich auch mal was für seine Wiederbelebung tun. Nachdem mein Mongoose Amplifier von 1994 nun doch etwas in die Jahre kommt und dieses Jahr meine erste Transalp ansteht, wollte ich mir mal wieder ein zünftiges Bike aufbauen. Das hatte ich seinerzeit schon mit meinem ersten Fully, dem Amplifier gemacht (Ringlé, XTR, Chris King).

Die Älteren hier werden sich vielleicht daran erinnern, daß mein Amplifier (baugleich dem AMP B2) von Federungspapst Horst Leitner für Mongoose entwickelt wurde und den ersten Hinterbau mit dem sogenannten "Horstlink" hatte. Diesen Hinterbau hat er auch an andere Hersteller verkauft, unter anderem schmückte sich das erste Rocky Mountain "Edge" damit. Ich war zu der Zeit beruflich in Amerika, und mein LBS (local bike shop) konnte mir den Amplifier Rahmen problemlos besorgen, deswegen wurde mein erstes Fully ein Mongoose und kein Rocky.

Nachdem Mongoose nur noch für die breite Masse produziert und AMP in Laguna Beach keine Mountainbikes mehr baut musste mein neues Bike natürlich ein Rocky werden. Ich schwankte lange zwischen dem Element und dem ETS-X, habe mich aber dann für das ETS-X entschieden. Im letzten September wurde ich relativ günstig in England Besitzer eines neuen 2005er ETS-X 70 Rahmens und habe dann so nach und nach meine Wunschteile zusammengestellt. Letzte Woche habe ich mich dann zwei Tage in den Keller verzogen und das Bike fertiggestellt. Ein Traum! Es hat sich wirklich was getan in den letzten 10 Jahren...

Einen Proberitt auf meiner Hausstrecke, bewaffnet mit Dämpferpumpe und Werkzeug, habe ich auch schon geschafft und jetzt auch eine vernünftige Position und ein ordentliches Fahrwerkssetup. Ich habe mal die Teileliste hier hinein kopiert (hoffentlich klappt es mit der Formatierung)


Teile                                             Gewicht in Gramm

Rahmenkit	
2005er ETSX-70 Frameset Size 18"	         2740
Chris King-Steuersatz	                        109

Gabel	
FOX TALAS 32 RL2007	                       1810

Schaltungskomponenten	
XTR Kurbelgarnitur FC-M970	                         770
XTR Schaltwerk RD-M971 SGS	            197
XTR Umwerfer FD-M970 TopSwing	            125
XT Kassette CS-M770	                         296
XTR/DA Kette CN-7701	                         280
XTR RapidfirePlus Schalthebel SL-M970 +Züge	215
Zwischensumme Antrieb:	                        1883

Bremsen 
Formula Oro Bianco Front Kit	                          239
Adapter and 180 mm Scheibe	             157
Formula Oro Bianco Rear Kit	                          254
Adapter and 160 mm Scheibe	             139
12 Rotorbolts	                                        24
4 Schrauben 6x18	                                        24
Formula ORO Bianco Satz	                         837

Lenker und Vorbau	
EASTON EA70 Lenker gerade EA 70	            145
EA70 Vorbau 6grad/110mm	                         135

Sattel und Sattelstütze	
Easton EA-70 Sattelstütze 27,2	            257
Selle Italia C2 Genuine Gel	                         225
Salsa Flip Lock Sattelklemme	                          44

Pedale	
Shimano XTR Pedal PD-M970	                         325

Laufräder	
Mavic Crossmax ST Disc	                        1670
Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.25	                        1040
Schwalbe Inner Tubes	                          370
Schnellspanner	                                       112

Summe:	                                                  11702

Dazu habe ich mir noch paar Ergon Griffe mit Magnesiumhornchen gegönnt. Das Gesamtgewicht sollte also so um die 12 Kg betragen. Ich bin leider ab morgen wieder ein paar Tage beruflich unterwegs, aber am Wochenende werde ich mich statt Werkzeug mit meiner Kamera bewaffnen und dann ein paar Bilder reinstellen.

Max


----------



## maxphlyer (24. Februar 2008)

He Leute, endlich mal ein Bild von meinem neuen Untersatz!


----------



## Iglmoos (24. Februar 2008)

maxphlyer schrieb:


> Summe:	                                                  11702
> QUOTE]
> 
> Hi,
> ...


----------



## maxphlyer (24. Februar 2008)

Moin Iglmoos,

das hast Du richtig erkannt, ich habe es in Ermangelung einer Solchen noch nicht an eine Federwaage gehängt. Ist mir aber im Augenblick nicht so wichtig, da bei meiner Figur ein reiner Gewichtsfetischismus beim Bike etwas albern aussehen würde  ... Daher auch das Projekt Transalp, da habe ich ein genaues Ziel und bis dahin möchte ich noch mindestens 10 kg abspecken. Beim Bike würde das schon ganz schön schwer...

Ich habe bei meiner Komponentenwahl in erster Linie auf Funktion geachtet und darauf, das es mich auch im Jetzt-Zustand tragen kann. Ich habe noch mal ein Foto angehängt, aber nur vom Bike, ich selber bin noch nicht so präsentabel. 

Max


----------



## rocsam (26. Februar 2008)

*ETSX  -Nachruf auf ein ungewöhnliches Konzept!-*
Für das Modelljahr 2009 wir RM einen Nachfolger bringen: Federweg ca. 140mm, mit sportlich-straffer Abstimmung, die Position des Dämpfers bleibt parallel zum Sitzrohr, der Hinterbau besteht allerdings wieder aus einer konventionellen Kettenstrebe, die vom Tretlager aus angelenkt wird. Der Nachfolger soll (endlich!!) die Lücke zwischen Element und Slayer SXC schließen. Damit wird es Zeit, die Geschichte des ETS-X kurz zu würdigen:
Konstruktionsziel war ein Trailbike zwischen dem Element und  dem damaligen 125mm-Slayer anzubieten, dass komfortabel für zB Alpenüberquerungen war, allerdings nicht so stark Federwegs/Komfortorientiert wie das Slayer, nicht so "race-lastig" wie das Element. Die Konstruktion ging von der These aus, das ein bike, das von vorne hach hinten beweglicher in seiner Querachse wird (ähnlich wie beim Carving-Ski), in Singletrails ein besseres Handling hat. Die theoretische Idee geht dabei von einem bike aus, das im Steuerrohrbereich komplett steif ist und dann vom Oberrohr bis hin zum Ausfallende der Sitz/bzw Kettenstrebe  immer beweglicher/"weicher" wird: Dadurch lenkt sich das bike präzise in eine Kurve hinein, während der "Rest" des Rahmens beim Durchfahren der Kurve besser folgen kann, das bike lässt sich intuitiver, durch Gewichtsverlagerung lenken. Deshalb wurde das Steuerrohr durch die von RM damals  frisch patentierte RAD-Technik massiv verstärkt, während der Hinterbau ohne Kettenstrebe auskommen musste. Eine ähnlich Konstruktionsphilosophie findet man bis heute in manchen Cannondale-Bikes. Der Name  ETS für "Energy-Transfer-System" zielt auf die virtuelle Anlenkung der Drehpunkte des Hinterbaus ab, die Raderhebungskurve  ist damit erstmalig bei einem Rocky senkrecht nach oben. Der Kettenzug sollte damit aktiv mithelfen, das Hinterrad über Bodenunebenheiten zu "hebe(l)n". Leider sorgte die Konstruktion schon früh für Rahmenrisse im Bereich der Schwingenlagerung des Sitzrohres: Durch das massive, verwindungssteife Steuerrohr und den in Kurven sich stark seitlich bewegenden Hinterbau wird das Sitzrohr quasi permanent "in die Zange genommen" und reißt an seiner schwächsten Stelle (Schweißnaht der Schwingenaufnahme, Tretlagerseitig). Alle intensiv im Gelände genutzten Rahmen sind davon betroffen, je schwerer der Fahrer und je häufiger/intensiver die Nutzung im Gelände, desto eher reißt der Rahmen. RM versuchte mit verschiedenen Maßnahmen, diesem Problem zu begegnen: Zunächst wurde ab 2003 der Steuerrohrbereich wieder konventionell und damit verwindungsfähiger gefertigt, damit das Sitzrohr entlastet wird.  Die Sitzstrebe erhielt eine andere Befestigung mit nach außen verlegten Gelenken. Diese Maßnahmen verzögerten einen Rahmendefekt, konnten ihn aber nicht verhindern. 2004 wurde der Durchmesser des Sitzrohres vergrößert. Ab 2005 wurden die beiden Schwingenlager durch massive Verstrebungen miteinander verbunden. Ab diesem Modelljahr sank die Reklamationsquote drastisch. Trotzdem kann erst der 2007er Jahrgang mit nochmals verstärkter Schwingenlagerung und anderen, größeren Lagern als bisher (fehlende Langzeiterfahrungen!) problemlos gelten. RM beweist sich  als vorbildlich kulant, gerissene  Rahmen werden  in der Garantieabwicklung  anstandslos gegen neue getauscht. Es ist viel darüber spekuliert worden, warum es nie einen offiziellen Rückruf der ETS-Rahmen gab. Zum einen betreffen diese Probleme nur Rahmen, die wirklich intensiv im Gelände gefahren werden (und eine nicht zu geringe Anzahl der Räder wurden v.a. im US-Markt nur zur Eisdiele bewegt, diesen dürfte noch ein langes Leben beschieden sein), zum anderen kündigt sich der Riss zwar nicht an, führt aber auch nicht zu einem gefährlichen "Durchbruch" an einer sicherheitsrelevanten Stelle (wie zb an der Verbindung vom Ober-zum Unterrohr) Fahrern von Rahmen bis Modelljahr 2005 empfiehlt sich der Griff zur (bei dunklen Rahmenfarben möglichst superhellen!!) LED-Lampe, um von Zeit zu Zeit die Schwingenlager auf Rissbildung zu überprüfen. (Erkennbar an einer dunklen "Naht" bzw "Linie" um die Schweißnaht herumführend). Trotz dieser konstruktiven Schwächen bleibt das ETSX uns  als ein optisch außergewöhnliches Bike in Erinnerung, dass für die Belange der Tourenfahrer optimale Einsatzeigenschaften vorweisen konnte: Chainsuck ist durch die nicht vorhandene Kettenstrebe ein Fremdwort, viele Nutzen ein ETS gerne im Winter und bei schlammigen Bedingungen. Die Fahreigenschaften sind äußerst gutmütig, ideal für Alpenüberquerungen oder die jetzt so beliebten Trans-wohin auch immer-Touren. Durch den verstellbaren Federweg am Heck (89-103-115mm bei den Jahrgängen 2002-2004, 100-115-130mm ab 2005) in Verbindung mit dem Einsatz einer "Vario"-Gabel an der Front, kann ein Tourenfahrer zB den Einsatzbereich seines ETS sehr gut feinabstimmen. (Mir macht es sehr viel Freude, mit 100mm auf Forstautobahnen  zu heizen und beim Alpencross dann mit  vorne 140, hinten mit 115mm komfortabler unterwegs zu sein) Das grundsätzliche Entwicklungsziel, Bikes im Singletrail durch gezielte Eingriffe in die "Querstabilität" des Rahmens agiler im Handling zu machen, wird uns in der Zukunft sicher noch öfter bei anderen Konzepten begegnen, bisher wurden sie aber nie so "radikal" umgesetzt, wie beim ETSX. Sammler sollten sich deshalb unbedingt jetzt mit einem 2007/2008 Modelljahr eindecken, denn wie Eingangs schon erwähnt verschwindet ab 2009  das ETS aus der Modellpalette.


----------



## JoeDesperado (26. Februar 2008)

Wunderschön zusammengefasst! Wobei 130mm FW erst ab '06 zum einsatz kamen, nicht schon ab '05. Den grund für die rahmenrisse würde ich auch eher darin sehen, dass die beiden schwingen des hinterbaus das sitzrohr quasi zerreißen, da sie genau einander entgegengesetzte kräfte darin einleiten. Ansonsten stimme ich dir vollkommen zu, schade um ein genial funktionierendes konzept, das durch seine fahreigenschaften ebenso wie durch seine extrem hohe ausfallsrate beeindruckt hat. Ich bin gespannt, ob RM wieder so ein geniales hinterbaukonzept auf die beine stellt, oder ob der nachfolger "nur" ein abgestützter eingelenker wird.


----------



## rocsam (28. Februar 2008)

..stimmt natürlich: Die ETS-X mit 130mm Federweg wurden ab September 2005 ausgeliefert und waren damit 2006er Modelljahr. Das neue sieht nach einer (x-ten) Variation vom abgestützten Eingelenker aus, der Dämpfer ist in der gleichen Position wie beim ETS-X, nur der zweite untere Hebel  fehlt und wurde zwischen Ausfallende und Tretlager "verlegt"; wer von uns zum Garda-Festival fährt, sollte seine Digicam nicht vergessen.... Mich wunderts, warum Rocky nicht einfach das geniale LC2R einfach auf 140mm auslegt, mit einem leichteren Rohrsatz wäre es ein...Slayer SL sozusagen. Auch ein auf 125mm gepushtes Element könnte ich mir gut vorstellen....uups. Wer öffnet uns jetzt den RM 2009... -Thread....


----------



## Trailblizz (29. Februar 2008)

rocsam schrieb:


> Auch ein auf 125mm gepushtes Element könnte ich mir gut vorstellen....


Hiess das nicht einmal Slayer?   Hab eh nie verstanden, warum sie das aus dem Sortiment gestrichen haben.  Nichts  gegen das new Slayer, ist aber doch ein ganz anderes Bike.


----------



## xc866 (29. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Ich könnte ein "rocky mountain ets-x 70" von 2005 mit folgender Ausstattung kaufen: 

Super Touren-Bike in guten Zustand: 
Fox Talas RL 85-125mm vorne, 90-115mm hinten. Avid Juicy 7, vorne 185, hinten 160mm. Shimano XT Gruppe. Hügi-Naben und Ritchey OCR-Felgen. Tubeless-Hutchinson-Reifen (2,3"). Frisch ab Komplett-Service !  

Es wäre ein 19 Zoll Rahmen und ich bin aber nur 172cm Schrittlänge 82cm gross. Was denkt ihr? Ist das Bike zu gross und welcher Preis währe engemessen.

Gruss


----------



## JoeDesperado (29. Februar 2008)

wichtig zu wissen: auch die 2005er ETS-X rahmen sind vor brüchen nicht gefeit, wie auf den vorigen paar seiten nachzulesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xc866 (29. Februar 2008)

Hallo

Ja das habe ich ausführlich gelesen. Also ist eigentlich von einem 2005 Modell generell abzuraten oder man sollte sehr vorsichtig sein. 

Ich würde es ja occasion kaufen, würde dann RM auch kulant sein?

Wenn sie sowiso eher etwas höher gebaut sind, bin ich mit meinen 172cm eher zu klein für einen 19 Zoll Rahmen.

Gruss


----------



## JoeDesperado (29. Februar 2008)

schwer zu sagen, falls du es kaufst, dann auf jeden fall nur mit der originalrechnung. falls das ets-x "all mountain" - mäßig eingesetzt wird und das fahrergewicht nicht gerade am unteren ende der skala angesiedelt ist, würde ich davon abraten. 
zur größe: ich hatte ein 18" '05er, bei 1m83 bzw 87cm schrittlänge, größer hätte ich nicht sein dürfen. für deine größe wäre ein 18er glaube ich optimal, ein 19er schon wieder etwas groß. wobei du aber auch einen kürzeren vorbau montieren könntest...


----------



## Bruder Knapp (29. Februar 2008)

ICh würde dir vor allem wegen der Schrittlänge davon abraten. Wie ich auf der Seiter vorher schon geschrieben hab ist bei meiner 84er Schrittlänge mein 19" EtS-X echt grenzwertig!
Vom Oberrohr passts, wäre ich aber insgesamt kleiner hätte ich ein 18" genommen. Das sind natürlich nur individuelle Erfahrungswerte.


----------



## Tolpan76 (1. März 2008)

Hallo,

bin ungefähr genau so groß wie du (170cm, Schrittlänge 79cm) und fahre ein 18" (Jahrgang 2005). Wenn es nur über Waldautobahn und leichte Trails geht passt das richtig gut. Wird es aber schwieriger würde ich es mir jetzt eher 'ne Nummer kleiner wünschen, da das Oberrohr doch recht hoch ist  
Ich Denke auch das dir 19" zu groß sind wird. Kürzerer Vorbau hin oder her... Das ETSX baut einfach ziemlich hoch.

Grüße
Christian


----------



## xc866 (1. März 2008)

Ok

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Ich werde es lassen und vieleicht die unvernünftige Alternative wählen und mir ein neues 30er kaufen.
Unser Händler im Ort hat ende Monat Ausstellung mit Rabatt und verschiedenen Vertrettern vor Ort.

Gruss und Danke


----------



## Tolpan76 (7. März 2008)

Moin,

hat jemand von euch schonmal einen "DT Swiss SSD 210L" am ETSX gefahren/getestet und wie hat er sich gemacht (gegenüber dem RP3)?

Grüße
Christian


----------



## Thomas 33 (12. März 2008)

Hallo
Ich überlege mich von meinen kürzlich erworbenen ETSX zu verabschieden.
Irgendwie, owohl ich mit den 19Zöller gut zurecht komme, will ich einen kleineren (niedrigeren) Rahmen haben.

Jetzt stellt sich natürlich die Frage was fährt ähnlich gut wie das Rocky.
Was habt ihr sonst für Bikes in eurer Garage, mit denen Ihr vergleichen könnt.

lg
Thomas


----------



## rocsam (12. März 2008)

@ Thomas 33:  ... Du meintes wohl: ähnlich gut wie das ETS?-  denn ähnlich wie ein Rocky fährt sich keine andere Marke!! Hmmm, 18er ETS-X aus 2007 werden gerade günstig in der Bucht angeboten, ansonsten: ein 2003er bis 2005er "Old" Slayer wäre eine überlegenswerte Alternative, fährt sich mehr Richtung Element. Oder warte auf den ETS-Nachfolger, sollte ab Oktober/November erhältlich sein. Was vermisst Du an den Fahreigenschaften deines ETS? Willst Du eher sportlich-Speed orientierter fahren- oder lieber noch mehr Komfort und Sicherheit bergab???? Im Vergleich würde ich sagen:
Element zu Slayer SXC verhält sich wie: Porsche Carerra  zu Porsche Cayenne...
Gruss


----------



## clemson (12. März 2008)

rocsam schrieb:


> @ Thomas 33:  ... Du meintes wohl: ähnlich gut wie das ETS?-  denn ähnlich wie ein Rocky fährt sich keine andere Marke!! russ



naja auch andere Mütter haben schöne Töchter.....

ich mag man ETS-X 70 gerne, aber vom Fahrwerk gibts inzwischen ausgereiftere Systeme......und den Status den Rocky mal hatte hat´s nun auch nicht mehr....

schwing dich mal auf ein neues Trek Fuel EX oder ein Giant Trance X1 ...keine Boutique Marken aber sehr feines Fahrverhalten.....und alle male eine Probefahrt wert.

Am Ende gehts eh darum das du dich auf dem Rad wohlfühlst 

ob da nun Rocky Specialzed oder sonst was drauf steht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas 33 (12. März 2008)

Hi
Also am liebsten fahren ich gemütliche Touren, und wenn es bergab keine Forststrasse sondern ein wurzliger Wanderweg ist ist es am schönsten.

Und als solches ist das Rocky vollkommen toll (also der Cheyenne). Das "Problem" habe ich wenn ich schnell runter muss dann stört mich wie schon mal gepostet das doch recht hohe Oberrohr. Und so lange die anderen Komponenten noch quasi neu sind würde ich das zeugs noch auf einen anderen Rahmen schrauben. Ein Slayer habe ich mir auch schon überlegt, ist halt wieder schwerer und eigentlich zu viel des guten.

Habe mir schon näher ein Liteville (darf ich das in diesen Thread überhaupt ansprechen) angeschaut. Leider habe ich in der Umgebung Wien noch keinen Händler entdeckt der sowas hat und mich mal draufsetzten lässt.

Auch ein Trek Fuel EX steht hoch im Kurs, und das könnte ich ohne zu grossen finaziellen verlust quasi tauschen.

Danke für eure Antwort.
Thomas


----------



## subdiver (13. März 2008)

Probier doch mal das Element.
Ich finde, dass das Element sehr vielseitig ist.
Man kann es als Marathon-, Race- und Tourenbike aufbauen,
wem die 100mm Federweg ausreichen.
Es ist leichter vom Gewicht und handlicher von der Geometrie als ein ETS-X oder Slayer 
und dürfte dem Gewicht vom Liteville ähnlich sein.

Ich nutze das Element überwiegend als Tourenbike, mit gelegentlicher Nutzung Marathon, 
in den Oberbayerischen, Algäuer und Tiroler Alpen, Kleinwalsertal, 
ab und zu auch am Gardasee.
Mir persönlich reichen dabei die 100mm Federweg locker aus.

Ich finde das Element super


----------



## rocsam (13. März 2008)

...es wäre auch eine Überlegung wert, dass neue Element (ab 2007) mit einer 120ger Gabel aufzurüsten, das könnte vom Steuerwinkel her gehen...hat jemand das mal ausprobiert?...
Gruss


----------



## topgun11 (23. März 2008)

Hallo!
Nachdem ich nun ausführlich alle Threads über "unser" geliebtes ETSX gelesen habe möchte ich meines nun auch mal ein bisschen "pimpen"
Zur Sache:
Ich fahre ein ETSX-70 in rot/weißer Team-Lackierung "Special-Edition" aus 2003.
Dämpfer ist ein Fox Float und als Gabel ist eine Manitou Super Air drin.
Ja, ich weiß, da gibt´s besseres!
Genau hier will ich nun auch ansetzen!
Mit 100 kg Lebendgewicht habe ich öfters das Gefühl, dass mein Bike am Hinterbau wippt.
Was also als erstes?
Dämpfer gegen RP 23 austauschen oder Gabel gegen Talas wechseln?
Was bringt da am Anfang mehr?
Alternativen höre ich mir auch gerne an! 

Frohe Ostern und schönen Sonntag noch!


----------



## maxphlyer (23. März 2008)

Moin Topgun11,

Ich schleppe noch ein ähnliches Gewicht mit mir rum (ja ja, die guten Vorsätze). Bei meinem 2005er ETS-X70 (siehe oben) habe ich eine 2007er Talas und den Standard RP3 Dämpfer und bin absolut zufrieden  .

Bist Du mit dem Gewicht eigentlich noch aktiv dabei? Zu meiner Zeit  hatten wir ein Limit von 96 Kg nackt auf der Bahnhofswaage für unseren Martin Baker... 

Keep the nose up in a turn,

Max


----------



## Xexano (23. März 2008)

Hallo,

ich besitze selber ein ETSX und fahre die 32er Talas Gabel. Sie ist wirklich ein absoluter Muss! Ich würde sie auf jeden Fall empfehlen! Mit meinem RP Dämpfer bin ich eigentlich auch sehr zufrieden. Ich wiege aber auch etwas weniger!  

Ich würde bei der Wahl also eher zuerst die Gabel tauschen. Super Ansprechverhalten, Lockout und Absenkbarkeit, die Talas ist einfach eine perfekte AllMountain-Gabel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (24. März 2008)

Thomas 33 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Irgendwie, owohl ich mit den 19Zöller gut zurecht komme, will ich einen kleineren (niedrigeren) Rahmen haben.
> 
> Jetzt stellt sich natürlich die Frage was fährt ähnlich gut wie das Rocky.
> ...


Ein 18 zoll etsx?

Liteville würde ich nehmen!


----------



## wurmspecht (1. April 2008)

topgun11 schrieb:


> ...
> Ich fahre ein ETSX-70 in rot/weißer Team-Lackierung "Special-Edition" aus 2003.
> Dämpfer ist ein Fox Float und als Gabel ist eine Manitou Super Air drin.



Ich habe dasselbe Rad, bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden damit, will aber eine Gabel mit mehr Federweg als die jetzigen 100 mm. Anscheinend geht nicht mehr als 115mm, da ansonsten der Rahmen bricht  . Weiß da jemand Bescheid? Mit Marzzochi war ich bisher sehr zufrieden, deshalb würde ich gerne eine solche wieder nehmen. ..


----------



## Rocky_Fräser (3. April 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich wollte mir ein ETSX Team 2006 oder 2007 zulegen. Weiß jemand, ob es bei den Scandium Rahmen auch Probleme mit Rissen/Brüchen gab?

Stefan


----------



## Roitherkur (16. April 2008)

Auch ne kurze Frage. Bin bisschen verwirrt. Hat das ETSX jetzt maximal 115mm am Hinterbau oder 130mm?


----------



## JoeDesperado (16. April 2008)

bis inkl. '05: 115mm, danach 130mm.


----------



## Roitherkur (16. April 2008)

OK danke.


----------



## JoeDesperado (29. April 2008)

die 2006er modelle scheinen auch nicht allzu haltbar zu sein:


----------



## Rocky_Fräser (30. April 2008)

sieht aber recht untypisch aus.


----------



## JoeDesperado (30. April 2008)

seh ich auch so, das sieht nicht nach dem typischen haarriss aus sondern eher nach einer anderen, plötzlichen art von überlastung.


----------



## badmatt (7. Mai 2008)

Hmpf, hatte mir mein ETSX bestellt, jetzt kommt heute die Nachricht, das Bike Action es nicht mehr auf Lager hat und in Canada keines mehr produziert wird  . Muss jetzt mal nach Alternativen gucken. 
Wird dann wohl doch ein Element


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (7. Mai 2008)

irgendein händler wird doch wohl noch eines auf lager haben?


----------



## Tolpan76 (8. Mai 2008)

Wenn es nicht allzu eilig ist ... Ich werde wahrscheinlich meinen ETSX-90 Rahmen so gegen August verkaufen. Ist ein 18 Zoll, 2005er Scandium aus Canada (siehe Bilder). Vielleicht auch komplett...

Grüße
Christian


----------



## Bruder Knapp (8. Mai 2008)

Es gibt auch noch Händler, die 08er und 07er Modelle auf Lager haben und das nat. mittlerweile recht günstig.

Edit sagt: Sorry Tolpan, natürlich wenn 18" nicht passt...


----------



## Fabeymer (8. Mai 2008)

Bei MT Sports gibt es auch noch ETS-X, für den Fall, dass 18" nicht passt. 

http://www.rmb-proshop.de/


----------



## Tolpan76 (8. Mai 2008)

@Bruder Knapp: Kein Problem. Muss sowieso erstmal auf mein neues Projekt warten. Wollte es nur mal anbieten. Ich häng es mir zur Not auch an die Wand wenn es keiner will


----------



## badmatt (8. Mai 2008)

@Bruder Knapp, dann schick mir mal ein paar Tipps. Hier im Umkreis hat keiner mehr ein ETSX in 16,5. U´nd im Internet musste ich so manches Mal hören: Ne, sorry, Bike ist nicht mehr erhältlich 
Aber wie gesagt, schaue mittlerweile auch nach Alternativen


----------



## olli (12. Mai 2008)

Ich habe gerade ein 2077er 16.5er ETSX Komplettbike bei www.chainreactioncycles.co.uk für etwas über 1800.- inkl. Versand gekauft.

Als ich bestellt habe war in 16.5 noch silber und grün da.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=19667


----------



## badmatt (13. Mai 2008)

Vielen Dank an alle,
bei mir steht jetzt zu Hause ein Rocky ETSX 70 Rahmen in schwarz/ weiss von Wellmann Bikes. Sehr netter Kontakt, hat den Rahmen sogar hier hoch nach Essen gebracht. Sehr empfehlenswert.
Jetzt fehlen nur die Teile, mache Fotos, sobald es komplett ist.


----------



## Bruder Knapp (13. Mai 2008)

badmatt schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an alle,
> bei mir steht jetzt zu Hause ein Rocky ETSX 70 Rahmen in schwarz/ weiss von Wellmann Bikes. Sehr netter Kontakt, hat den Rahmen sogar hier hoch nach Essen gebracht. Sehr empfehlenswert.
> Jetzt fehlen nur die Teile, mache Fotos, sobald es komplett ist.



Freut mich, dass es genau DA geklappt hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocky_Fräser (14. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
weiss jemand welche Scheibengrößen standardmäßig im ETSX verbaut sin (160,180). Ist es Abhängig von der Rahmengröße?
Danke schon mal für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## FRankDrebinSE (15. Mai 2008)

Nun hat´s mich leider auch erwischt:

Vorhin bin ich am Saubermachen meines weiß-silbernen 04er ETS-X 70 Rahmens, da stechen mir sofort an beiden Seiten der Dämpferaufnahmen am Hinterbau kleine Risse in´s Auge, die zunächst nur wie Lackschäden aussahen, sich beim Händler aber leider doch als Risse im Rahmen entpuppten.

Unglaublich dabei ist, dass ich den Rahmen zwar Anfang 2004 gekauft hatte, das Rad aber erst Mitte 2007 komplett individuell aufgebaut habe, da ich zwischenzeitlich in´s Rennradlager gewechselt war.
So kommt es nun, dass der Rahmen gerade mal ca. 4000km gefahren ist und nun wohl so schnell keine weiteren dazu kommen dürften.

Würde hier gerne Bilder einstellen, aber leider liegt der Rahmen schon zwecks Übersendung an Bike-Action beim Händler.

Wirklich schade, das Ding lief meiner Meinung nach wie Hölle, nur mit der Haltbarkeit sieht´s (wie man ja auch aus einigen Beiträgen vorher erkennt) nicht so überragend aus.

Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt ...

Viele Grüße und allen stolzen ETSX-Besitzern weiterhin gute Fahrt


----------



## Moogli (25. Mai 2008)

Hallo!

Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand einen Tip geben..
Ich habe mir gerade ein 2007er ETSX 70 aufgebaut..
Alles soweit prima, ist einfach ein super Teil!!
Nur bei dem Umwerfer habe ich das Problem, dass der Seilzug an der Lageraufnahme des unteren Gelenks am Rahmen scheuert.  
Ich habe schon den Seilzug mit einem dünnen Schlauch (Überbleibsel von Gore Schaltzügen) überzogen um Abrieb am Lack bzw. Rahmen zu vermeiden. Halte das aber nicht für die beste Lösung. Hat jemand eine bessere Idee, oder wie wird allgemein der Seilzug geführt???


----------



## fantic26 (26. Mai 2008)

Welche Rahmengröße ? welcher Umwerfer ?

Habe den Zug vorne rum gelegt also den zug  rechts geklemmt in der Schraube Richtung Hinterrad ! Umwerfer XTR  Nen schlauch  habe ich auch drüber gezogen ! Geht jetzt aber so !


----------



## Moogli (26. Mai 2008)

Erstmal Danke für den Tip!!

Habe es vorhin direkt getestet. Der Seilzug liegt jetzt nicht mehr so eng am Rahmen, soweit so gut.  
Aber dafür klemmt er ab und zu an der Stahlfeder des Umwerfers und dadurch springt die Kette nicht aufs kleine Blatt.  

Mein Bike hat Rahmengröße 19 Zoll und montiert habe ich einen Umwerfer XTR FD970.


----------



## badmatt (2. Juni 2008)

Es ist da und wunderschön, die erste Ausfahrt am WE war eine Wonne.
Selten so einen guten Kompromiß zwischen entspannter und sportlicher Sitzposition gefahren. Und erst die Verstellung, erste Sahne 
Was den Umwerfer betrifft, habe da den abgeschnittenen Bremsschlauch einer Louise benutzt, keine Probs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fortitude (3. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
ich fahre einen 2007er Rahmen mit Alu-Hinterbau und würde das Bike wohl nicht mehr tauschen wollen. Bin 180 cm groß und fahre ein 19er,- bin ein 18er ETSX50 probegefahren, aber das war mir definitiv zu klein...
Dieses Forum hat mir immer wieder Hilfe geleistet wenn ich kleinere Probleme hatte, mit denen ich meinen Händler nicht immer "belästigen" wollte und da dachte ich es wäre mal an der Zeit sich offiziell zu registrieren!
In diesem Sinne: Habt Spaß!
Ach ja,- hier ein Bild von meinem Schatz:


----------



## fantic26 (5. Juni 2008)

Moogli schrieb:


> Erstmal Danke für den Tip!!
> 
> Habe es vorhin direkt getestet. Der Seilzug liegt jetzt nicht mehr so eng am Rahmen, soweit so gut.
> Aber dafür klemmt er ab und zu an der Stahlfeder des Umwerfers und dadurch springt die Kette nicht aufs kleine Blatt.
> ...



Ja habe genau den selben umwerfer ! Fahre 20.5 Zoll ist also maginal anders ! Schalten tuhe ich über Grip shift ! Das sollte aber keinen unterschied machen ! Wichtig noch wenn man den zug rechts von der Befestigungsschraube langlegt das man am Halteplätchen eine kleine 30Grad Fase anfeilt so das wenn der Umwerfer auf dem Großen blatt steht das Schaltungseil nicht an der scharfen Kante vom Unterlegplätchen sich die Lizen verletzt/durchscheuern kann !  

Gruß !


----------



## fantic26 (5. Juni 2008)

Moogli schrieb:


> Erstmal Danke für den Tip!!
> 
> Habe es vorhin direkt getestet. Der Seilzug liegt jetzt nicht mehr so eng am Rahmen, soweit so gut.
> Aber dafür klemmt er ab und zu an der Stahlfeder des Umwerfers und dadurch springt die Kette nicht aufs kleine Blatt.
> ...



Ja habe genau den selben umwerfer ! Fahre 20.5 Zoll ist also maginal anders ! Schalten tuhe ich über Grip shift ! Das sollte aber keinen unterschied machen ! Wichtig noch wenn man den zug rechts von der Befestigungsschraube langlegt das man am Halteplätchen eine kleine 30Grad Fase anfeilt so das wenn der Umwerfer auf dem Großen blatt steht das Schaltungseil nicht an der scharfen Kante vom Unterlegplätchen sich die Lizen verletzt/durchscheuern kann !  

Habe den Zug dann direkt rechts rum  um die Schraube 180 Grad in die eigentliche Zugführung geklemmt also kommt der zug dann von unten so gesehen ! Muss mal ein bild machen ;-) 

Gruß !


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
interessiere mich für ein ETS x in 16,5" (Rahmen), 2007.

Würde jemand mal die Oberrohrlänge horizontal messen?
Und zwar in Höhe der oberen Steuersatzschale von Mitte Steuerrohr bis Mitte Sattelstütze?

Worauf sollte man bei den Rahmen achten?
Habe schon oft von Rahmenrissen gehört?

Vorab besten Dank.


Gruß
Andreas


----------



## fantic26 (25. Juni 2008)

Der Nachfolger unserer ETS-X Reihe 

Rocky Mountain Altitude Platform 2009

das unverkennbare Design ist erstmal dahin ! Mal sehn !!!


----------



## JoeDesperado (25. Juni 2008)

hässlich


----------



## Mr.Freeride (25. Juni 2008)

so verschieden sind die Geschmäcker 
ich finde es echt wunderschön


----------



## Roitherkur (25. Juni 2008)

Ich finds auch toll! Auch wenns schon argu nach Speci aussieht.


----------



## JoeDesperado (25. Juni 2008)

für mich sieht es nach einer einfallslosen mischung aus norco fluid und speci irgendwas aus.


----------



## subdiver (25. Juni 2008)

@ fantic 26 
Einen Hinweis woher und von wem das Bild stammt, 
wäre sehr nett gewesen 

@ All
Wie auch schon im "Rocky Days-Thread" (wo ich das Bild eingestellt hatte)
möchte ich anmerken, das Altitude sieht live gut aus und lässt 
anhand der Bilder keine reale Beurteilung zu.

Oder hat hier Jemand von den verehrten Kritikern und Nörglern das Bike live gesehen ?
Ich schon !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jägermeister85 (26. Juni 2008)

fantic26 schrieb:


> Der Nachfolger unserer ETS-X Reihe
> 
> Rocky Mountain Altitude Platform 2009
> 
> das unverkennbare Design ist erstmal dahin ! Mal sehn !!!



Nicht schlecht, wobei ich die klassische Lackierung vom Vorgänger schöner fand.
Auch sieht die position des Dämpfers sehr nach Giant Trance X aus


----------



## badmatt (26. Juni 2008)

Tja, war ein kurzes Zwischenspiel auf meinem ETSX;
wurde auf einer Bundesstrasse von einem Auto, das aus einer Nebenstrasse kam, gerammt. Mir geht es gut, aber das Rad ist Schrott
Naja, mal sehen, welcher Ersatz jetzt kommt. Das neue ETSX schon mal nicht, das sieht mir zu sehr nach Einheitsbrei aus.


----------



## sausebraus125 (1. Juli 2008)

Finde das Altitude jetzt nicht sooo übel... hab aber schon ein 07er ETSX und 07er SXC und daher werd ich mir um Kaufen/Nichtkaufen erstmal keine Gedanken machen...
Was ich ein klein wenig ärgerlich finde ist, daß der Name meines einstigen Race-HTs dafür verwendet wird und es dafür keinen neuen Namen gibt...

Hab auch für meine Freundin noch ein ETSX ergattert - sollte erst ein 50er werden, das wurde dann aber in der Zeit verkauft, als meine Geld per Überweisung unterwegs war :-(
Dafür gibts für wenig Aufpreis ein ETSX70 07 für 2200,- denke das ist ganz ok...hoff ich...


----------



## Arthur27 (1. Juli 2008)

sausebraus125 schrieb:


> Dafür gibts für wenig Aufpreis ein ETSX70 07 für 2200,- denke das ist ganz ok...hoff ich...



Das habe ich vor 2 Jahren für mein 50er ETS-X bezahlt. Allerdings war "damals" noch keine Rede von einem Nachfolger 

Ich denke das Altitude drückt etwas den Preis fürs ETS-X. Aber momentan bin ich mit meinem Hobel durchaus zufrieden und denke über keinen Neukauf nach.

Mfg
Arthur


----------



## JoeDesperado (3. Juli 2008)

im ami-forum wurde nun auch das erste 07er ETS-X zu grabe getragen...es ist eine schande.


----------



## Arthur27 (3. Juli 2008)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> im ami-forum wurde nun auch das erste 07er ETS-X zu grabe getragen...es ist eine schande.



Tja, da muss ich meins wohl in den Keller stecken, und in ein paar Jahren wirds als Klassiker Gold wert sein


----------



## mosihq (3. Juli 2008)

... ich würde mein ETS X-70 verkaufen:

Technische Daten:

Rahmen: 18" (46cm) Custom 7005 Easton Ultralite mit Carbon-Hinterbau
Gabel: Fox Talas RLC 32
Dämpfer: Fox Float RP 23
Bremsen: Formula Oro K24 (180/160)
Umwerfer: XT
Schaltwerk: XTR
Schalthebel: XT
Kurbeln: RaceFace Deus XC
Lenker: Ritchey Carbon Pro
Sattelstütze: Ritchey Carbon Pro
Vorbau: Ritchey Pro
Steuersatz: Ritchey
Felgen: Mavic Crossmax Enduro UST (Tubeless)
Sattel: WTC
Reifen: Nobby Nic UST
Gewicht: 11,6 kg (ohne Pedale)

Bike wurde von mir nur in 2008 gefahren (ca. 750 km ) !!!

Kaufdatum: Oktober 2007, Garantiekarte und Rechnung vorhanden !!
technische Unterlagen sind auch dabei ( CD von Fox )

Infos zum Versand:
am liebsten wäre mir Abholung - Versand jedoch möchlich ( ca. 40  )

Bilder:
http://mosihq.jalbum.net/rm-etsx-70/index.html


----------



## Thomas 33 (3. Juli 2008)

hi...
meines hat 12,6 und ich weis net warum.....

Anhang anzeigen 143251


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Juli 2008)

weil du Pedale dran hast.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mosihq (3. Juli 2008)

...und keine Carbon-Teile...   ;-)


----------



## Thomas 33 (3. Juli 2008)

mosihq schrieb:


> ...und keine Carbon-Teile...   ;-)




natürlich ohne den 450g Flatts, Lenker und Stütze ist Syntace Carbon...
ich grüble ja schon die ganze Zeit wie ich unter 13kg fahr bereit komme...
aber 12  wie geht das....


----------



## Tolpan76 (4. Juli 2008)

Keine Ahnung wo du das Gewicht herholst... Vielleicht Sattel, Gabel, VRO? Die Klingel und die Halter am Lenker/Vorbau hast du sicher nicht mitgezählt... 

Also meins hat 11,8 Kg mit Pedale 



(Der Rahmen wird wegen neuem Projekt auch verkauft, siehe Signatur)

Grüße
Christian


----------



## Trailblizz (4. Juli 2008)

Tolpan76 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wo du das Gewicht herholst...
> 
> Also meins hat 11,8 Kg mit Pedale


Wenn ich das richtig sehe, hast Du einen Scandium Rahmen von 2005, der ist doch einiges leichter als ein aktueller ETSX-70 Rahmen. Mit so einem wärst Du auch über 12 Kilo. Trotzdem: sehr schönes Bike 



Thomas 33 schrieb:


> meines hat 12,6 und ich weis net warum.....


Das versteh ich auch nicht, meins hat 12,7 kg fahrbereit (mit Klingel, Tacho, Satteltaschenhalter ). Wiegst Du etwa die grosse Tasche an der Sattelstütze mit?


----------



## molson77 (6. Juli 2008)

Hallo Leute,

kaufe mir auch ein ETSX 70. Kann mir jemand sagen welche Rahmengrösse für meine Körpergrösse ideal ist?!?

Schrittlänge: 84cm

Körpergrösse: 178cm

18 oder 19 Zoll???

sonnige grüsse aus der Schweiz


----------



## JoeDesperado (6. Juli 2008)

18" würd ich sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arthur27 (6. Juli 2008)

Ich bin 175cm bei ~80cm Schrittlänge und mir passt das 18" sehr gut.

Würde dir auch zu nem 18er raten.

Mfg
Arthur


----------



## Thomas 33 (6. Juli 2008)

Ja nimm 18" das 19er hat in der mitte des Oberrohrs ca. 84cm Überstand


----------



## molson77 (6. Juli 2008)

...sind 84cm zu viel? das 18" hat glaube ich ca. 82cm. Konnte eben von einem Kollegen mal das 18" fahren...irgendwie hatte ich das Gefühl, dass die höhendifferenz vom Sattel zum Lenker fast zu viel ist. Und darum mein Gedanke ob das 19" doch besser wäre?!?


----------



## JoeDesperado (6. Juli 2008)

wieso? bergab wird der sattel doch sowieso versenkt, und mit dem kleineren rahmen hast du deutliche vorteile bei der wendigkeit.


----------



## molson77 (6. Juli 2008)

...ich versenkte den Sattel eigentlich nie, ausser es ist extrem steil! Dachte mir, dass beim 19" die Differenz von der Sattelhöhe zur Lenkerhöhe bei meiner Grösse (178cm) fast gleich oder zumindest "nur" etwa 10-15cm sind und nicht 20cm.


----------



## Thomas 33 (6. Juli 2008)

molson77 schrieb:


> ...ich versenkte den Sattel eigentlich nie, ausser es ist extrem steil! Dachte mir, dass beim 19" die Differenz von der Sattelhöhe zur Lenkerhöhe bei meiner Grösse (178cm) fast gleich oder zumindest "nur" etwa 10-15cm sind und nicht 20cm.



hi
schau mal
das ist mein 19er das mir irgendwie zu gross ist, anderseits hab ich seit herbst 2000km drauf und das hat auch funktioniert. ich bin 178 und habe 85-86 schrittlänge. du siehst hier schön, wie weit ich den Sattel raus habe, und wie ich den lenker mittel VRO vorbau höher gesetzt habe.

ein 18er wäre mir in technischen passagen lieber, aber ich habe mich beim kauf auch für das grössere entschieden. du jedoch hast eine etwas geringere schrittlänge, insofern würde ich dir zum 18er raten.

Anhang anzeigen 143367

anderseits gibt es die möglichkeit den federweg mittels kleinen umbau so zu verringern das das tretlager (und das oberrohr) knappe 2cm tiefer kommt. in diesen setup bin ich auch 500km gefahren. da hatte ich erst den eindruck "wow viel geiler und sicherer" dan bin ich hin und wieder mit den pedalen hängen geblieben und habs retour gebaut.

letztendlich alles eine frage deiner vorlieben. fahren wirst du mit beiden können.

lg


----------



## JoeDesperado (6. Juli 2008)

naja, sattel versenken ist eigentlich sowieso pflicht.


----------



## Rocky_Fräser (7. Juli 2008)

Ich bin 1,85 und fahr ein 20,5 er und bin mit der Größe total zufrieden, obwohl ich am Anfang auch gedacht hab es könnte zu groß sein.
Aber auf langen Touren ist einfach ein größerer Rahmen deutlich bequemer.
Für technische Downhills geht der Trend eh zum 2-Fahrrad.


----------



## maxphlyer (7. Juli 2008)

Hi,

Ich bin 179cm mit einer 83er Schrittlänge. Mein ETS-X ist ein 2005er 18 inch Rahmen. Passt mir perfekt!







Gruß, Max


----------



## Bruder Knapp (13. Juli 2008)

Da hier ja immer noch gerne die "richtige" Größe des ETSX im Verhältnis zur Körpergröße diskutiert wird: 
Ich hab nach langem Hin und Her mein 19" 70er-Rahmen gegen einen 18" Team-Rahmen getauscht. Bei 182 und 84er Schrittlänge kam ich doch nicht so mit dem "hohen" 19"-ETSX klar.
Zum Ausgleich hab´ ich einen 120er Vorbau dran, bis jetzt find ich das echt OK. Das ganze fährt sich natürlich viel agiler und wendiger. Wie´s auf ner richtig langen Distanz so ist, muss ich allerdings noch austesten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (13. Juli 2008)

gute wahl, ich hatte "damals" bei 1,83 bzw 86/87cm SL auch einen 18"er.


----------



## Bruder Knapp (13. Juli 2008)

Nur die Sattelstütze ist jetzt fast "am Anschlag", 155mm stecken noch im Sattelrohr! Ich habe eine 350er DEUS, sollte ich mir da lieber das aktuelle Modell mit 400mm holen?


----------



## JoeDesperado (13. Juli 2008)

auf jeden fall! dadurch wird das eh schon durch die spezielle funktion des hinterbaus extrem belastete sitzrohr entlastet. eine sinnvolle investition, die ich damals auch getätigt habe


----------



## marcellino0 (13. Juli 2008)

hi, merkt ihr einen Steifigkeitsunterschied zwischen dem Alu- und dem Carbonhinterbau?
Noch eine andere Frage: wie erlebt ihr den Vortrieb des ETSX im Vergleich zu anderen euch bekannten Bikes? Hintergrund, ich bin eine zeitlang ein 2006er ETSX gefahren und war im Vergleich zum Vortrieb eines Scott Genius RC schon sehr enttäuscht. Ich habe mich auf dem ETSX allerdings superwohl gefühlt und überlege, mir wieder eines aufzubauen.


----------



## Thomas 33 (16. Juli 2008)

mosihq schrieb:


> ... ich wÃ¼rde mein ETS X-70 verkaufen:
> 
> Technische Daten:
> 
> ...



Hallo
Jetzt muss ich noch mals auf das Gewicht zu sprechen kommen. Den mir gehn die 11,6 kg von "mosihq" ETSX nicht aus den Sinn. Hier ist eine Auflistung meiner Teile. Ohne Pedale und Anbau Teile komme ich auf 12,5kg. ich weis jetzt nicht wie schwer die Fox Gabel ist, aber mehr als 150g leichter kann die auch net sein. Die Ritchey Pro teile sind auch maximal 100g leichter als mein VRO System. Dann villeicht nochmals 100g bei den Komponenten und 90g gegenÃ¼ber meinen "schweren" Ergon GX2. Der Rest ist ja ziemlich gleich.

In Summe hab ich immer noch ein halbes Kilo zuviel ?? nur wo steckt das drinnen  ??

Rocky Mountain Rahmen + DÃ¤mpfer ETSX70   --2950
Rock Shox Revelation 426 Air U Turn Pop       --1840
Pop Loc	 	 	                          --65
Syntace VRO + Vector Carbon + Plugs	           --425
Syntace P6 StÃ¼tze	 	                        --245
Race face Deus steuersatz	 	           --105
Mavic Crossmax Enduro Disc Centerl.	          --1800
Schnellspanner Mavic 601 Titan                      --90

Deore XT 2008 Gruppe 	 	 	 
Schalthebel Rapidfire Plus +2 ZÃ¼ge                --285
Kurbel 175mm  FC-M770	  	           --870
Schaltwerk Shadow RD-M772 SGS	           --228
Umwerfer Top FD-M770	 	           --155
Bremsen komplett	 	 	           --660 
Scheiben 180mm (M) 2 Stk.SM-RT78M	           --345
Kasette 11-34 CS-M770	 	           --298
Kette CN-HG93	 	                        --270

Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.25	                      --1140
Schwalbe SV Schlauch	 	           --240
Ergon GX2 carbon	 		           --190
Sattel Rival SL Ti	 		           --260
 	 	 	                     -------------------12511 g


----------



## mosihq (16. Juli 2008)

evtl. macht die Kurbelgarnitur und die Verwendung von Schläuchen den geringen Gewichtsunterschied aus....

ich werd' mein bike aber NICHT auseinanderbauen, um alle Einzelteile einzeln zu wiegen...  ;-)


----------



## olli (18. Juli 2008)

*Yippie-Ay-Yeah, Schweinebacke!*

Kann mir mal jemand eine auf den Schädel hauen, damit ich weiß, ob ich wach bin oder träume!

Soeben habe ich mein RMETSX 16,5' zum ersten mal ausgefahren. Ich dachte eigentlich, es wäre zu klein, und hatte schon Sattel und Stütze für meine Frau montiert, aber dann hat mich doch die Neugier gepackt. Ich glaube ich bin seit 4 Jahren nicht mehr so schnell über Wurzeln, Trails und Absätze gefahren wie in dieser halben Stunde. Und das mit nur 2,5 bar Luftdruck, einem Damensattel und einer Stütze der mindestens 3cm Layback fehlen. Ich bin sogar mehrere Meter auf dem Hinterrad gefahren. Am Stück! Und gehüpft! Und 30cm gedropt und so richtig schön durch den Dreck gerast. Ich, der ich im letzten Jahr zwar viel, aber fast nur SS, SSP und CX gefahren bin.

Dieses Bike ist der Wahnsinn, die Kiste ist zwar superkurz, aber genau das macht sie zum echten Playbike. *So ein fettes Grinsen*  *hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr in der Fresse*. Auf jeden Fall werde ich jetzt neben dem vielen RR- und SSP-Fahrenwieder öfters nachst wenn die Kinder pennen für ein Stündchen an der Amper fahren!


----------



## mirida (26. Juli 2008)

Hallo bin neu hier im Forum und jetzt auch glücklicher Besiter eines RM

Bin zuvor ein Bergamont Race Platton gefahren aber irgendwie wollte ich jetzt unbedingt ein Fully und der Preis sollte aufjedenfall nicht die 2,5k Euro überschreiten.Also ins Netz und nach einer nicht alzulangen Suche bin ich fündig geworden,ein Traum in Blauweiß das muss es sein.

RM ETSX 70 inkl RP3 Dämpfer und der Talas Gabel gekauft alles neu und BJ 2006 RH 20,5( habe dafür 1200 Euro bezahlt inkl Ritchey WCS Steuersatz )

Die anderen Parts habe ich bereits gekauft und die werden hoffentlich am Montag oder Dienstag hier sein

Komplett XT 
Bremsen Formula Oro K24
Ritchey Raiser Carbon Lenker
DT Swiss 4.2 mit 240s und den DT Swiss Schnellspannern
Nobby Nik
( alles Neu von 2008 für 970 Euro)
Sattel und Sattelstütze übernehme ich vom Bergamont

also gesamt 2170 Euro was haltet ihr von dem Preis ich denke mehr als fair oder
Stell mal ein paar Bilder ein so mitte August vom fertigen Bike ( gebuchter Urlaub ist noch dazwischen )
Kanns eh kaum noch erwarten damit loszutigern.

mfg und ein schönes Wochenende wünscht euch der Mike


----------



## Thomas 33 (5. August 2008)

Thomas 33 schrieb:


>




Hallo
Da ich im September Urlaub mache und ich ein neues Projekt angehe, würde ich mich von meinen ETSX Rahmen trennen..... bei Interresse.. PN 

lg
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fantic26 (14. August 2008)

@ Olli ! 

hast du das grÃ¼ne etsx 30 2007 in 16.5 bei chainreactioncycles gekauft in england fÃ¼r 1577â¬?

GruÃ


----------



## Litti1 (21. August 2008)

Hallo,

werde mich von meinem ETS-X Special Edition "Roulette" trennen !
Bei Interesse --> seht im Bikemarkt mal nach => "grosse Pics" vom Bike findet Ihr im "alten Album"

Grüsse

Litti


----------



## JoeDesperado (21. August 2008)

jammerschade


----------



## fantic26 (22. August 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]

Die altidute carbon 70 Sl  : carbon flitsche ;-)


----------



## fantic26 (22. August 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Xexano (26. August 2008)

Sieht von der Seite irgendwie wie das Flatline aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Litti1 (18. September 2008)

Hallo,

habe nach langem vergleichen und auch Testfahrten beschlossen das die Zeit reif für Carbon ist 

Bin unter anderem das GHOST AMR Lector, RT Lector, das SIMPLON Stomp und  das SPECIALIZED Stumpjumper FSR gefahren.

Mein persönliches Testergebnis:

GHOST AMR Lector lässt sich wunderbar unkompliziert fahren, keine nervöse Geometrie,stabil - Spurtreu,geht gut ab ! - Top Preis !
Bei dem Bike frage ich mich warum man für andere Bikes bei gleichen Eigenschaften das doppelte zahlt  

GHOST RT Lector geht ab wie Luzzzi...... --> in etwa vergleichbar mit dem RM Element 70 (gepimpt...) von meinem Bekannten, Vorteil im Antritt aber für das Lector ! 
Ist sehr agil ohne "hippelig" zu sein, für einen Racer sehr komfortabel und trotzdem schnell, das Fahrwerk ist für mich deshalb  uneingeschränkt Touren-/ Alpentauglich - für den Preis vom Feinsten !

Beide GHOST Bikes sehen dazu noch Top aus 

SPECIALIZED Stumpjumper FSR fährt sich auch unspektakulär, ähnlich dem AMR von GHOST, das Fahrwerk ist sehr,sehr gut - für mich der Top Allrounder !! --> mal ehrlich, wer braucht schon mehr als 120mm Federweg ??

SIMPLON Stomp vereint die besten Eigenschaften von allen, absolut Spurstabil ohne wackeln ( kein ETS-X "Lämmerschwanz" ), trotzdem handlich, sehr schnell im Antritt, sensibel ansprechendes Fahrwerk das einem aber trotzdem über den Untergrund nie im unklarem lässt, für den gebotenen Federweg sehr gute Reserven (z.b. wurzelige Trails).
Super 

Habe mich für das SIMPLON entschieden, denn meiner Meinung nach lässt SIMPLON die besten Carbonrahmen von allen Marken überhaupt fertigen !

==> Monocoque kombiniert mit Tube to Tube und vor allem die Doppelkammerbauweise sind für mich ein Argument für Langzeitstabilität und Bruchsicherheit - selbst bei Schlägen seitlich auf die "Rohre" 

*Ach übrigens, mein ETS-X Roulette SE in 19" ist noch zu haben....*

Grüsse

Litti


----------



## fantic26 (24. September 2008)

Eventuell starte ich auch ein neues Bike Projekt ! gebe mein 2007 Rahmen auch ab im IBC Bikemarkt ! Habe natrlich eine grenze ! Wo liegt den deine schmerz Grenze beim rolette? Gruß fantic 26?


----------



## Rocky_Fräser (25. September 2008)

wir könnten dieses Forum in Rocky Mountain ETS X Verkaufs Thread umbenennen...


----------



## Arthur27 (16. November 2008)

Muss mal den Thread aus der Versenkung holen.

Ich spiele momentan mit dem Gedanken mir eine Vario-Stütze zuzulegen. Allerdings habe ich das Problem dass ich meine aktuelle Sattelstütze nur 16 cm weit in den Rahmen einstecken kann, dann stoße ich auf ein Hindernis sodass sich die Stütze nicht weiter versenken lässt.
Da die Vario Stütze eine Gesamtlänge von 400 mm hat muss diese aber tiefer rein.

Woran könnte dieser Widerstand liegen? Verjüngt sich das Sitzrohr ? Rein optisch kann ich nix erkennen  Also kein Dreck o.ä. woran es liegen könnte.

Ist ein ETS-X 50 18" Bj. 2006

Schonmal Dank für die Hilfe
Mfg
Arthur


----------



## Thomas 33 (16. November 2008)

Hi..
Könnten die Schweisnähte sein. Die sind wahrscheinlich ein wenig nach innen durchgedrungen. Ich konnte meine Stütze auch nur sehr schwer nach unten schieben. Bei meinen neuen Bike habe ich damit überhaupt keine Probleme mehr, selbst ne Carbonstütze läst sich kratzfrei verschieben.

lg
Thomas


----------



## Arthur27 (16. November 2008)

Daran habe ich auch schon gedacht, also normal sollte sich die Stütze vollständig versenken lassen, oder ?

Lässt sich da was wegschmirgeln ? Müssten doch höchstens ein paar 1/10 mm sein da optisch nichts großartiges zu erkennen ist.


----------



## Thomas 33 (16. November 2008)

Hallo
nimm ein Holzstäbchen oder einen alten Aussenzug und wickle irgendeinen dünnen Schaumgummi drumherum. (dazwischen immer KLebstoff geben) Auf diesen dan wiederum Schleifpapier. Dan hast du quasi eine Rolle aus Schleifpapier am Ende.... Das sollte dein Problem lösen....

lg


----------



## Arthur27 (18. November 2008)

Ich war heute bei meinem Bike-Händler damit er sich das "Sattelstützen-Problem" mal anschaut. Laut seiner Aussage wäre die Wanddicke im Bereich der Schweißnähte ( an denen die Dämpferaufnahme hängt ) extra etwas dicker um eine erhöhte Stabilität des Rahmens zu erreichen. Von daher sei es normal dass man die Sattelstütze nur 16 cm weit versenken kann.

Vielleicht ist dass ja eine Maßnahme von Rocky um das ETS-X etwas unanfälliger gegen Ramenbrüche zu machen ?!? Wie dem auch sei, meine Kindshock Vario Stütze kann ich erstmal vergessen 

mfg
Arthur


----------



## Scheibenheizer (9. Dezember 2008)

Nein das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, die Rohre sind wenn dann nur außen konifiziert.
Beim 2008er Rahmen kann man es ganz deutlich sehen.
Da wird das Sitzrohr über dem ersten Drehgelenk dicker, aber nur außen.
Ich weiß nicht, wie seit ich meine Stütze reinschieben kann, aber innen sollte das Rohr gleich bleiben.


----------



## Arthur27 (9. Dezember 2008)

Scheibenheizer schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wie seit ich meine Stütze reinschieben kann, aber innen sollte das Rohr gleich bleiben.



Könntest du das bitte mal ausmessen ? 
Wie gesagt, selbst mit leichter Gewalt tut sich bei mir nüschts 

Mfg
Arthur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pieleh (9. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe bei meinem '05er das selbe Problem - die Stütze geht nur bis Beginn der Schweißnaht rein. 
Ich habe es mal mit einer alten Stütze mit Kraftaufwand geschafft, diese zu versenken. Die Stütze habe ich dann aber fast nicht mehr rausbekommen...


----------



## Scheibenheizer (10. Dezember 2008)

Habs heute mal probiert, ging ca. 20cm rein.
Aber schon schwer, hab die auch nie so weit drin.

Für was willst Du die so weit versenken, hast Du so kurze Beine?


----------



## JoeDesperado (10. Dezember 2008)

wohl eher lange


----------



## Arthur27 (11. Dezember 2008)

Scheibenheizer schrieb:


> Habs heute mal probiert, ging ca. 20cm rein.
> Aber schon schwer, hab die auch nie so weit drin.
> 
> Für was willst Du die so weit versenken, hast Du so kurze Beine?



Wollte mir eine Kind Shock i900 zulegen, und brauch dafür etwas Platz im Sitzrohr (hat eine gesamtlänge von ~400mm ). 
Selbst jetzt mit einer starren Sattelstütze ( meine hat 320mm ) finde ich die Versenkbarkeit bei technischen Passagen alles andere als optimal


----------



## Scheibenheizer (11. Dezember 2008)

Back to Topic:
Bei mir gibts bald was neues, also mein 2005er ETSX50 hat ausgedient.
Der neue ist ein ETX70 2008er Baujahr mit Aluhinterbau.
Gefällt mir eh viel besser, als der schwarze Carbon.
Und nachdem der nachweislich sogar schwerer war, ist das wahrscheinlich das beste.



 

 



Und he, kein Kommentar wegen der Gardine!


----------



## Hotschy681 (19. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

überlege mir erntshaft, ob ich mir ein ETS X aufbaue (hat einer eins übrig )... nun meine Frage:

Gibt es nen Unterschied zw. den einzelnen Rahmen (ETS X 10, 50, etc.) oder beziehen sich die Zahlen nur auf die Ausstattung?

Gruß René


----------



## bernd_spiegel (19. Januar 2009)

433 posts zu durchwühlen ist etwas müssig, deswegen würde ich einfach mal als interessent dranhängen: gibt es jahrgänge die man nicht zum kauf empfehlen kann ( vermehrte rahmenbrüche etc)?bei manchen modellen gibts ja so ein paar die nicht ganz der rocky qualität entsprechen... ansonsten wäre es mein traumrahmen für ein tourenrad, also auch ordentlich bergab in den alpen, es sollte also etwas aushalten können ( keine 2 m drops, wiege auch nur 70kg)


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Januar 2009)

Ich habe zwar ken ETS X, aber den Fotos der gebrochenen Rahmen nach zu urteilen, ist das Sattelrohr den Belastungen nicht gewachsen.
Ob da was in der Konstruktion geändert wurde sollte sichtbar sein?


----------



## jojada1 (20. Januar 2009)

..siehe Post #298, drittes Bild von oben: Wenn das Sitzrohr zwischen den beiden Schwingenlagerböcken so verstärkt ist, wie auf dem Photo, sollte nichts passieren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas 33 (20. Januar 2009)

bernd_spiegel schrieb:


> 433 posts zu durchwühlen ist etwas müssig, deswegen würde ich einfach mal als interessent dranhängen: gibt es jahrgänge die man nicht zum kauf empfehlen kann ( vermehrte rahmenbrüche etc)?bei manchen modellen gibts ja so ein paar die nicht ganz der rocky qualität entsprechen... ansonsten wäre es mein traumrahmen für ein tourenrad, also auch ordentlich bergab in den alpen, es sollte also etwas aushalten können ( keine 2 m drops, wiege auch nur 70kg)



Hallo
Meiner Meinung nach solltest du nichts vor den 2006er 
Modellen kaufen. Ab 2006 gab es 127mm Federweg, 2007 wurde nochmals an den Schweissnähten bzw unteren Dämpferanlenkung gebastelt, 2008 (das Bike aus Posting 298) blieb alles gleich gut. Ob Carbon oder Vierkant-Alu Hinterbau ist egal. Leichter ist der aus Alu.

Anmerkend muss ich noch sagen das das ETSX ein tolles Bike ist. Trotzdem bin ich froh das ich es nicht mehr fahre. Im Vergleich zu meinen Liteville 301 ist es in jeglicher Sicht unterlegen. Das 301er schluckt besser und wippt weniger, ist leichter und steifer.

lg
Thomas


----------



## Scheibenheizer (20. Januar 2009)

Thomas 33 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach solltest du nichts vor den 2006er
> Modellen kaufen.



Das stimmt zwar, aber die Befestigung der Schwingenaufnahme am Sitzrohr wurde schon 2005 überarbeitet.
Die angeschweissten Frästeile sind grossflächiger angebracht, somit ist die Krafteinleitung ins Sitzrohr gleichmässiger, und die Bruchgefahr durch Kraftspitzen wurde verringert.
Die Befestigung ist seit 2005 fast gleich geblieben, bis zur aktuellen.

Die anderen Verbesserungen kamen natürlich erst später, aber ein Rahmen ab 2005 sollte eigentlich ein drastisch reduziertes Bruchrisiko haben.

2008 wurde final noch das Sitzrohr im Bereich der Aufhängung verstärkt, was ja die Endlösung darstellen sollte.


----------



## Thomas 33 (21. Januar 2009)

Hi...
Habe heute was schönes auf der Festplatte gefunden.
Meine Notizen zum Eigenbau einer neuen Schwinge, die bei Federweg-verstellung die Tretlagerhöhe mit korrigiert.  Naja ist ja in dieser Form nix geworden, in etwas anderer ja schon.....




mal sehen ob ich das noch was finde.....
.
.
.
.
da is was.....



So habe ich es dann im Eigenbau mit Feile Standbohrer und 10mm ALU Platten selbstgestrickt. Letztendlich ein Fixer Federweg von ca. 98mm mit Absenkung des Tretlagers um ca. 15mm und einer anderen "Flacheren" Übersetzung des Dämpfers. (Ich fühlte mich so wohler)

Alles schon Vergangenheit, egal.....  Falls die Konstruktion vom 2 Bild jemand haben möchte... gerne !!!

lg
Thomas


----------



## JoeDesperado (21. Januar 2009)

ich würde mir übrigens wenn, dann nur ein 08er ETS-X zulegen, da ich auch schon gerissene 07er rahmen gesehen habe.


----------



## rocsam (21. Januar 2009)

...es bleibt abzuwarten, ob nicht auch 08er -Rahmen IRGENDWANN reißen, denn letztlich bleibt das Problem der fehlenden Kettenstrebe (und der damit verbundenen zu großen Felxibilität des Hinterbaus) ja bei allen Rahmen bestehen. Die Knotenblech-artigen Verstärkungen am Sitzrohr zögern den Zeitpunkt der Rißbildung wahrscheinlich nur hinaus...
OK; nicht so schlimm, denn RM ist der Fehler bekannt und die Kulanz ist (bis jetzt) vorbildlich.


----------



## JoeDesperado (25. Januar 2009)

wobei die rahmen eher nicht aufgrund des weichen hinterbaus reißen, sondern weil das sitzrohr beim einfedern regelrecht auseinandergerissen wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nanocamp (29. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen!



rocsam schrieb:


> ...es abzuwarten, ob nicht auch 08er -Rahmen IRGENDWANN reißen ...


IRGENDWANN reißt jeder Rahmen, wenn er einem Einsatzzweck zugeführt wird, für den er nicht gedacht ist. Hier steht ja relativ viel zu lesen über gerissene Rahmen. Wobei genau die gerissen sind, steht aber nicht dabei. Vielleicht waren die jährlichen Änderungen am ETSX Rahmen in Verbindung mit einer sehr guten Garantieabwicklung erst Anlass den Rahmen mal über Gebühr zu strapazieren??? 

Nach Überlegung über einen Wechsel zum Cube Stereo für 2009, habe ich mich entschlossen in der kommenden Saison wieder ETSX zu fahren.
Bisher habe ich 2 von denen gefahren, mit denen ich zufriedener war als mit jedem anderen Bike zuvor. In 2009 wird es nun noch ein Teamrad von 2006 sein, das fertig mit seinen 11 kg und ganz ohne Reis-Teile auf den Saisonstart wartet. Da kann vielleicht ein Cube Sting 2009 in Gewicht und Uphill mithalten, auf großer Fahrt oder steilbergab sieht das anders aus. Als Bonus darf das ETSX sich dann in diesem Jahr schon "Klassiker, noch aus kanadischer Handfertigung" nennen. Komisch das beides zugleich eingestellt wurde ...



Thomas 33 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 154211
> ... Falls die Konstruktion vom Bild jemand haben möchte...


Da wäre ich allerdings daran interessiert. Ich würde damit gerne mal einen Fox DHX Air-Dämpfer mit größerem Hub und Einbaulänge im ETSX testen. Die Leistungsfähigkeit des Rahmen würde so sicherlich auch den bisherigen ETSX Bruchpiloten genügen.




Hotschy681 schrieb:


> überlege mir erntshaft, ob ich mir ein ETS X aufbaue...
> 
> Gibt es nen Unterschied zw. den einzelnen Rahmen (ETS X 10, 50, etc.)? ...


Innerhalb des gleichen Jahrgang unterscheiden sich die Rahmen mit unterschiedlichen Zahlen nur in der Farbgebung. Die Zahlen geben nur die Ausstattungsvariante wieder, sind aber technisch identisch. Eine Ausnahme bilden die Team-Rahmen die mit veränderter Legierung ca. 200 gr leichter sind. Neben den Komplettbikes gibt es noch die Einzelrahmen die alle die 70 tragen und noch wenige Sondereditionen.

Eine Sonderedition habe ich über. Es ist ein 70er in 19 mit einer Canuk  Teamlackierung: siehe Bild. Die 3 hinteren zeigen wie er in etwa aufgebaut aussieht.


----------



## rocsam (29. Januar 2009)

@nanocamp: Es liegt definitiv ein Konstruktionsfehler bei ALLEN ETSX-Rahmen vor, der (zumindest bis MJ2007 oder gar 2008) NUR bei ausschließlichem Gebrauch des Bikes in "Nicht-Gelände" und max. mittlerem Fahrergewicht *nicht* zu einem Riß des Sitzrohres führt. Das jeder Rahmen irgendwie kaputtzukriegen ist, stimmt natürlich auch, den vielen ETSX-Fahrern aber per se Überbeanspruchung oder falschen Einsatzzweck zu unterstellen, muss ich zurückweisen. Ob eine Torsion des Sitzrohres und/oder wie JoeDesperado vermutet, ein Scherbewegung letztlich den Rahmenriß verursachen, ist dabei zu vernachlässigen. Die Rißbildung fängt dabei kaum sichtbar an (v.a. bei dunklen Rahmenfarben) und viele ETSX-Fahrer dürften deshalb immer noch ahnungslos mit bereits beschädigten Rahmen unterwegs sein.


----------



## nanocamp (30. Januar 2009)

rocsam schrieb:


> ...Es liegt definitiv ein Konstruktionsfehler bei ALLEN ETSX-Rahmen vor ...


Hallo rocsam!
Woher stammen deine Informationen?
Ich hÃ¶rte, das in Deutschland eine Handvoll ETSX-Rahmen reklamiert wurden, bei denen es rund die HÃ¤lfte um Blasen und AblÃ¶sungen in der Lackierung ging. Die andere HÃ¤lfte ist zum Teil sehr interessant. Ein Kandidat hiervon hat eine eigene Website incl. Fotos mit atemberaubender ETSX-Luftakrobatik. Toll was ein ETSX alles kann, auch wenn es hierzu nicht gebaut wurde. Ein anderer Kandidat kam im Vorfeld schon selbst auf die Idee, dass ein Slayer-Rahmen fÃ¼r seinen Zweck besser geeignet ist. Meine eigenen Erfahrungen im nun 6. ETSX Jahr sind nur positiv ohne Rahmenprobleme â ich benutze mein ETSX dem Einstatzzweck Tourer bis All Mountain entsprechend. FÃ¼r Luftakrobatik fÃ¼hrt Rocky ebenfalls sehr schÃ¶ne Rahmen, die um einige hundert Gramm schwerer ausfallen. Dann habe ich noch ein Foto eines ziemlich zerrissenen ETSX-Rahmens aus dem US-Raum gesehen. Wie das geschehen ist, sollte dem Betrachter nach nur wenig Ãberlegung klar werden. Wie sehen deine ganz persÃ¶nlichen Erfahrungen mit dem ETSX-Rahmen aus?




rocsam schrieb:


> ... vielen ETSX-Fahrern aber per se Ãberbeanspruchung oder falschen Einsatzzweck zu unterstellen, muss ich zurÃ¼ckweisen.


Das Einzige, was den âVIELENâ ETSX-Fahrern mit Problemen vorgeworfen wurde, war ein funkelnagelneuer Rahmen. Was gibt es da zu motzen? 
Das es bei einem Produkt mit gewisser StÃ¼ckzahl auch Reklamationen gibt, halte ich fÃ¼r sehr normal. Hierzu dann aber von âvielen ETSX-Fahrernâ und âALLEN ETSX-Rahmenâ zu sprechen, halte ich nicht fÃ¼r objektiv. 




rocsam schrieb:


> ... viele ETSX-Fahrer dÃ¼rften deshalb immer noch ahnungslos mit bereits beschÃ¤digten Rahmen unterwegs sein.


Gerade wegen der verbreiteten Hysterie um RahmenschÃ¤den beim ETSX, sollten ziemlich âvieleâ ETSX-Fahrer diesen sehr genau unter die Lupe genommen haben. Erstaunlich finde ich es daher, dass trotzdem die Anzahl der gemeldeten RahmenschÃ¤den NICHT rapide zugenommen hat. Hier wird scheinbar aufgrund weniger Defekte -deren Ursache wir mal auÃer Acht lassen wollen- ziemlich verallgemeinert. Das fÃ¼r meinen Geschmack beste All Mountain Bike wird kaputt geredet und das Prestige des Namen âRocky Mountainâ torpediert. Es stellt sich die Frage wer davon provitiert?

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe aus Ratingen,
Andreas SchlÃ¼ter


----------



## JoeDesperado (30. Januar 2009)

lies dir mal das durch, dann denkst du anders.
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=428728
das ist definitiv ein konstruktionsfehler, den grund hab ich weiter oben schon beschrieben, das ganze lässt sich mit etwas logsichem verständnis leicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## jojada1 (30. Januar 2009)

@Joe Desperado: WORD!!!!!


----------



## nanocamp (31. Januar 2009)

Bei dem Thread dort frag ich mich allerdings was zuerst da war. Die unkomplizierte Garantieabwicklung in ständig aktuallisierte und optisch veränderte Modelle oder die Rahmenbrüche an den optisch nicht mehr aktuellen???
http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=5240276&postcount=56

Und wenn dort auch nach dem angeblich dritten Rahmenbruch der Einsatzzweck nicht überdacht und ein wechsel auf Slayer in Betracht gezogen wird, kann ich das nur als mutwillig bezeichnen.
http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=4973265&postcount=45


----------



## JoeDesperado (31. Januar 2009)

genau, als ob die optik der unterschiedlichen jahrgänge so unterschiedlich wäre.  entschuldige, aber du scheinst wirklich wenig ahnung von der materie bzw den hintergründen der konstruktion zu haben.


----------



## nanocamp (31. Januar 2009)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> ... du scheinst wirklich wenig ahnung von der materie bzw den hintergründen der konstruktion zu haben.


 
Das ist relativ. Aus eigener Erfahrung kenne ich tatsächlich nur die Jahrgänge 2004 - 70er, 2005 - 70er, 2006 - Team, 2008 - 70er.
Vermutlich hab ich da wirklich wenig Ahnung von den Hintergründen der Konstruktion im Vergleich zu einem Rahmenentwickler bei Rocky Mountain, aber ich kenne mich einigermaßen mit Reklamationsaufkommen aus. 

Anhand deiner Beiträge kannst du auf Fotos schonmal "plötzliche Arten von Überbelastungen" und "Scheerkräfte" erkennen. Ich nehme mal an, du hast die auftretenden Belastungen vorher genau durchgerechnet und festgestellt, wo genau dem Konstrukteur der Fehler unterlaufen ist. Bis deine Berechnungen vorliegen, gehe ich davon aus, dass wenn die Rocky-Konstrukteure gewollt hätten, dass man mit einem ETSX "drops not higher than a few feet" machen kann, dann hätten sie ein Gusset zwischen unterer Dämpferaufnahme und unterer Schwingenhebelaufnahme angebracht, dem ganzen etwas mehr Federweg verpasst und das Slayer nicht auf den Markt gebracht.

Ps: Die Unterschiede in den Rahmen der einzelnen Jahrgänge sind für jemanden der keine Ahnung hat wirklich nicht unbedingt sofort zu erkennen, aber das sich die Lackierungen geändert haben sollte dir aufgefallen sein, Joe.


----------



## jojada1 (31. Januar 2009)

Ich kenne VIER ETS-X-Fahrer zwischen 73 und 86KG Fahrergewicht, die allesamt jenseits der 40 und KEINE Dropper o.ä. sondern nur TOURENFAHRER sind. Die trauen sich noch nichtmal eine Treppenstufe herunterzurollen. Bei allen dreien sind die Rahmen an der gleichen Stelle (Sitzrohr/Lagerbockaufnahme/Schweißnaht) gerissen und von RM getauscht worden. Das belegt JoeDesperados Argumentation. Wenn die Konstruktion so super ist, wieso sind sie dann bei mir und meinen Bekannten gerissen, und von RM jedes Jahr just in diesem Bereich (Sitzrohr) verändert worden????


----------



## jazznova (2. Februar 2009)

Mein 2007´er hält und ich gehe nicht gerade brav damit um....
mache mir aber weiter keinen kopf, wenns ein Bruch gibt, gibts halt einen anderen Rahmen, würde aber auch keine ETS`X mehr wollen...aber mal schaun wie lang der Rahmen hält......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scheibenheizer (5. April 2009)

Freitag hab ich meine Gabel vom brushen wiederbekommen, gestern war der erste Ausritt in den Isartrails.
Auf der Gabel und auf dem Rahmen ist Schutzfolie drauf, also sollte Steinschlagmäßig nicht viel passieren.

Gewicht ist (noch) 13,4kg, da kommt noch eine andere Stütze und evtl. andere Laufräder rein.


----------



## haural (5. April 2009)

Rahmen u Gabelkombi finde ich top. Was kost denn sone Customlackierung ungefähr u wo hast du es machen lassen? Wieviel wiegt denn der Rahmen alleine? Da ich aktuell nur ca. 300g drüber bin würde mich der Vergleich zum Slayer interessieren. Da lässt sich bei dir sicherlich noch min. ein Kilo holen, ohne das Einsatzgebiet einzuschränken.


----------



## Scheibenheizer (5. April 2009)

Das kostet in der Ausführung zirka 100, hat ein Freund von mir gemacht.
Er hat sich damit Selbstständig gemacht, also das ist 1A Qualität.
Für mehr Infos bitte PM.

Das Gunmetal ist Lack aus der Dose, das weiß ist Wasserfarbe, das ganze ist dann noch in einer Autowerkstatt klarlackiert worden.
Sonst glänzt es nämlich auch nicht, hab ich mir erklären lassen.

Das Gewicht vom Rahmen weiß ich nicht, ich achte da nicht so drauf.
Das ist ein 19" Rahmen, vielleicht steht auf der Rocky Seite was.
Ein Kilo ist sicher noch drin, dafür müsste ich Stütze, Vorbau, Lenker und Laufräder tauschen.
Ich bilde mir ja Crossmax ST ein, das macht schon mal mindestens 400g aus.


----------



## Xexano (5. April 2009)

Ein wunderbares Bike! Sattel perfekt zum Hinterbau kombiniert! Es gibt da nichts zu bemängeln oder hinzufügen!

Das ETSX fährt echt klasse, nicht wahr!?


----------



## !Ghostrider! (8. April 2009)

Hi Leute,
habe da mal ne technische Frage. Ich habe mein SRX ISIS Lager zerschossen und brauche Ersatz. Verbaut ist eine RF Evolve Kurbel mit drei Blättern, das alte Lager hat das maß 108mm und der Rahmen 73mm.
Die Frage die sich mir stellt ist die der Kettenlinie, und die Tatsache das ich mir nicht sicher bin ob das so  optimal ist/ war. Verbaut war auf der Antriebsseite noch ein 2,5mm Unterlagsring.
Zum anderen würde ich gern ein SKF BXC 600 verbauen das ich aber nur in 113mm Breit gefunden habe.
Wie oder was bzw. welches (ISIS) Lager habt ihr im ETSX verbaut.

Hier noch ein paar Fakts : Rahmen ist ein 2003er, Nabe hinten DT 240S, Kassette Sram PG 990 9 Fach.


----------



## Scheibenheizer (20. April 2009)

Xexano schrieb:


> Ein wunderbares Bike! Sattel perfekt zum Hinterbau kombiniert! Es gibt da nichts zu bemängeln oder hinzufügen!
> 
> Das ETSX fährt echt klasse, nicht wahr!?



Ich war jetzt über Ostern am Gardasee, und hab über 3500Hm gerockt.
Für meine Verhältnisse schon mal nicht schlecht für den Saisonstart.
Na jedenfalls geht die Gabel wie Sau, der Hinterbau ist auch viel steifer als noch vom 2005er Modell.
Die Gabel fahr ich mit nur 6 bar, das Ansprechverhalten ist erste Sahne.
Ich hab den Dämpfer auf die mittlere Traveleinstellung abgestimmt, somit kann ich jetzt problemlos alle Traveleinstellungen unterwegs nutzen, ohne den Druck anzupassen.
Beim alten konnte ich nie den vollen Travel einstellen, weil sonst der Dämpfer völlig überfordert war und durchgeschlagen ist.
Das ProPedal beim RP23 ist auch viel besser als beim RP3, ich fahre im Uphill immer mit Stufe 2.

Ein Hingucker ist es natürlich auch, hab am Ostersamstag sogar kurz mal ein anderes ETSX in freier Wildbahn gesehen.
Die Dame hat sich aber wohl nur für den Trail interessiert, auf dem Sie mir entgegengekommen ist


----------



## Scheibenheizer (21. April 2009)

Ich hab jetzt tatsächlich kein Rahmengewicht im Netz gefunden, würde mich aber auch mal interessieren.
Bei Rocky steht jedenfalls nichts, hat jemand was parat?


----------



## pieleh (21. April 2009)

Scheibenheizer schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt tatsächlich kein Rahmengewicht im Netz gefunden, würde mich aber auch mal interessieren.
> Bei Rocky steht jedenfalls nichts, hat jemand was parat?



der 19 Zoll'er wiegt 2,9x kg mit Dämpfer


----------



## fantic26 (21. April 2009)

Verkaufe gerade eine Getuned Easton EC 90 Full Carbon StÃ¼tze mit Titan custom upgrade von meinem Rocky ETS-X  in 27.2 x 400 nur 184g in 400mm lang !!! siehe ibc Anzeige ! http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=182174

Leider brauche ich nun 30.9 fÃ¼r Specialized Enduro s-Works da mir das Altitude 90 Frame leider uvp von 3500â¬ ein absolutes no go war ;-(  schade ! wÃ¤re gerne Rocky treu geblieben !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barti77 (4. Juni 2009)

Habe gerade den zweiten Bruch meines ETS 2005er Rahmens. Beim ersten Rahmen ist das Oberrohr nahe Nahe des Sattelrohres durchgebrochen. Jetzt habe ich festgestellt das der Rahmen einen Riss an der Dämpferaufnahme hat (wie schon hier im Thread beschrieben). Siehe Foto:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/377412

Habe das Bike gestern zum Händler gebracht und jetzt den Wunsch geäussert kein ETS im Austausch zu bekommen - bin mal gespannt was Rocky mir anbietet.


----------



## JoeDesperado (4. Juni 2009)

altitude?


----------



## barti77 (4. Juni 2009)

also den 2005er Rahmen gibts nicht mehr 

das altitude gibts wohl noch nicht - Lieferschwierigkeiten

Hoffe ja auf nen Slayer SXC


----------



## Arthur27 (5. Juni 2009)

Also der Riss ist ja wirklich kaum zu erkennen. Liegt das am Foto oder ist der Riss bei Tageslicht deutlicher zu sehen ?

Kannst du abschätzen wieviel KM und HM der Rahmen hinter sich hat ? Wie war das Einsatzgebiet ( Tour, Trail, oftverblockt, auch mal "heftiger" rangenommen ? ).


----------



## barti77 (5. Juni 2009)

Der Riss ist deutlicher bei Tageslicht zu sehen, bedingt durch den Metalliclack ist es etwas schwieriger zu fotografieren (bin nicht so der Fotoprofi). 
Benutzt wurde der Rahmen für XC Touren sowie auf einem Alpencross - keine Drops oder Bikeparks etc. Er hat ca 8.000km hinter sich. Höhenmeter habe ich nicht durchgängig gemessen - würde mal ca. 70.000 schätzen.


----------



## lowisbmx (5. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
da ich im Moment überwiegend mit dem Hardtail unterwegs bin, und als Fully was mit mehr Federweg hab, bin ich gerade am überlegen mich von meinem 2003er ETS-X Rahmen zu trennen. Der Hinterbau wurde neu gelagert, der Dämpfer (Fox Float RL) hat neue Dichtungen bekommen. Der Rahmen hat KEINE! Risse oder Dellen. Er wurde viel gefahren und hat die üblichen Gebrauchsspuren von Steinschlägen o.ä. Rahmenhöhe 18''. Ein Bild vom Rad ist in meinem Fotoalbum.
Ich würde den Rahmen gerne gegen einen Hardtailrahmen mit 48cm Rahmenhöhe und einem langen Oberrohr tauschen falls jemand Interesse daran hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (5. Juni 2009)

Fahr ihn doch noch ein bisschen, dann reisst er und Du holst Dir auf Garantie ein Vertex als Ersatz.


----------



## Arthur27 (5. Juni 2009)

barti77 schrieb:


> Er hat ca 8.000km hinter sich. Höhenmeter habe ich nicht durchgängig gemessen - würde mal ca. 70.000 schätzen.



Danke für die Info. Mein ETS-X hat erst rund 2000km hinter sich, wird also wohl noch ein wenig halten


----------



## barti77 (6. Juli 2009)

barti77 schrieb:


> Habe gerade den zweiten Bruch meines ETS 2005er Rahmens. Beim ersten Rahmen ist das Oberrohr nahe Nahe des Sattelrohres durchgebrochen. Jetzt habe ich festgestellt das der Rahmen einen Riss an der Dämpferaufnahme hat (wie schon hier im Thread beschrieben). Siehe Foto:
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/377412
> 
> Habe das Bike gestern zum Händler gebracht und jetzt den Wunsch geäussert kein ETS im Austausch zu bekommen - bin mal gespannt was Rocky mir anbietet.



Kurzes Update: Der Rahmen wird komplett ersetzt - bekomme ein ETS-X 70 aus 2008. 
Ich bin ja mal gespannt, ob dieser jetzt besser hält. Hat einer von Euch schon Erfahrungen (positiv/negativ) mit der 2008er Serie gemacht?


----------



## Rocky_Fräser (6. Juli 2009)

Mein ETS-X Team Rahmen von 2007 (Baugleich 2008er Serie) hält bis jetzt einwandfrei. ca. 2000km teilweise hart rangenommen.


----------



## Scheibenheizer (6. Juli 2009)

barti77 schrieb:


> Hat einer von Euch schon Erfahrungen (positiv/negativ) mit der 2008er Serie gemacht?




Rat mal 
Ich hatte vorher ein 2005er, das neue ist deutlich steifer.
Der Dämpfer (Stichwort Einbaulänge) passt deutlich besser zum verstellbaren Hinterbau, jetzt sind alle Traveleinstellungen fast uneingeschränkt nutzbar, ohne den Druck anzupassen.
Der Hebel vom Schnellspanner ist deutlich durchdachter und Grifffreundlicher.
Durch das neue außen konifizierte Sitzrohr sollte erstmal nichts mehr reißen. Es ist schon sehr viel dicker, und ich hab den 05er Rahmen auch nach ~10.000Hm nicht kaputt gekriegt.

Das einzig negative, zumindest für mich: der Trittfrequenzsensor vom Garmin Edge lässt sich nicht richtig montieren, der ist jetzt rechts bei mir.
Dadurch ist auch der Magnet rechts an der Kurbel, was hin und wieder die Kette ganz anziehend findet 
Vielleicht lass ich mir da mal was einfallen, eine Art Adapter oder so.
Der Sensor kommt ja eigentlich an die Kettenstrebe, aber die ist ja nicht wirklich vorhanden...


----------



## barti77 (7. Juli 2009)

@Scheibenheitzer: 

Danke für die Info's. 

Habe gerade meinen neuen Rahmen gesehen und er hat *keine* Carbonstreben. Er sieht genauso wie Deiner aus - mit Aluhinterbau. War Deiner auch ein Garantieaustausch? Ansonsten ist der ja so nicht zu bekommen, oder?


----------



## barti77 (9. Juli 2009)

Hier die angekündigten Fotos:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/407619

Fährt sich super auf den ersten km


----------



## Scheibenheizer (17. Juli 2009)

Meiner war auch ein Tauschrahmen.
Keine Ahnung, warum die keine Carbonschwinge haben, ist mir so aber auch lieber.

Schönes Bike, aber mit Plattformpedalen??
Was hast Du vor?


----------



## barti77 (18. Juli 2009)

DIe Plattform Pedale sind nur vorübergehend - habe mir vor 3 Monaten einen komplizierten Sprunggelenksbruch zugezogen (Fotos vom Bein kannst Du Dir in meinem Album ansehen). 
Bin noch dabei die Kraft und vor allem die Beweglichkeit wieder herzustellen und das geht etwas besser mit Plattformpedalen.

Der Hinterbau stammt warscheinlich vom ETS-X 30 und ist bestimmt etwas kostengünstiger für Rocky. Ich finde der Look aber echt super mit dem weissen Hinterbau


----------



## nanocamp (18. Juli 2009)

barti77 schrieb:


> ...
> Der Hinterbau stammt warscheinlich vom ETS-X 30 und ist bestimmt etwas kostengünstiger für Rocky. Ich finde der Look aber echt super mit dem weissen Hinterbau


 

Lief der Austausch des Rahmen über einen Händler? Ich bekam auch einen Rahmen ausgetauscht da Luftblasen unter der Klarlackschicht an einem Rahmen waren. Die Ersatzlieferung kam per Post direkt von Bike-Action und im Karton befand sich der ETSX 70 Gunmetal mit montierter Aluschwinge und einzeln verpackt lag die Carbonschwinge bei. Vielleicht liegt deine Carbonschwinge noch beim Händler? 

Aber was die Optik betrifft, da hast du Recht, das ist Geschmacksache.
Und einen echten Gewichtsvorteil bringt die Carbonschwinge auch nicht.











Hier noch mein aktuelles ETSX: http://www.nanocamp.de/bike/team/index.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barti77 (18. Juli 2009)

Der Austausch lief über den Händler. Und ich habe den Karton zusammen mit dem Händler geöffnet - es war der komplette Rahmen drin mit der Aluschwinge. Ist interssant zu sehen, dass der Carbonhinterbau keinerlei Gewichtsvorteil bringt.


----------



## nanocamp (18. Juli 2009)

barti77 schrieb:


> interssant zu sehen, dass der Carbonhinterbau keinerlei Gewichtsvorteil bringt.


 
Fairerweise muss ich dazu sagen, dass es eine Aluschwinge aus 2005 ist - zu erkennen an dem Rundrohr. Die Vierkantaluschwinge an deinem Gunmetal dürfte mindestens genauso schwer sein wie die Carbonschwinge.


----------



## JoeDesperado (18. Juli 2009)

bei der carbonschwinge geht's auch eher weniger darum, gewicht einzusparen, sondern vielmehr um die erhöhung der hinterbausteifigkeit.


----------



## Xexano (4. August 2009)

Hey,

ne Frage von mir: 

Ist es schon mal jemandem von euch vorgekommen, dass ein SRAM X.9 Schaltwerk hinten ohne Sturz oder Gewalteinwirkungen einfach auseinandergesprungen ist?

Ich fuhr am Samstag fröhlich einen leichten und flowigen Trail, während beim Fahren (noch nicht mal geschaltet) macht es auf einmal "Spooooing", ne halbe Sekunde später spüre ich noch mehrere harte Schläge, bevor ich geschafft habe, mit meiner Bremse überhaupt zum Stillstand zu kommen.

Resultat: 

Mitten im Nirgendwo bei einer CC-Tour springt mir mein X.9 Schaltwerk einfach auseinander, der Cage fährt an der Kette lang und wickelt sich um die Speichen und zerfetzt ein paar von denen. Als ich den Schaden zum ersten Mal sah, dachte ich nur: WTF?

Habe ich hier in dem Fall theoretisch Garantieanspruch auf das Schaltwerk, wenn es mitten in der Fahrt einfach auseinanderfällt?


----------



## nanocamp (4. August 2009)

Xexano schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ne Frage von mir:
> 
> ...


 
Könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Kette ein wenig stramm war. 
Wenn du in den größeren Ritzeln unterwegs bist, sollte die Kette noch ein wenig Spiel haben - wenn das ETSX einfedert möchte es die Kette auch noch etwas spannen. 
Andernfalls zerreißt es dir beim ersten Einfedern den Käfig - das sieht dann so aus wie auf deinem Foto  
Ist mir mal mit 'nem xo passiert


----------



## nanocamp (4. August 2009)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> bei der carbonschwinge geht's auch eher weniger darum, gewicht einzusparen, sondern vielmehr um die erhöhung der hinterbausteifigkeit.


 
Vielen Dank für den Hinweis Joe, aber wir sprachen über Optik und Gewicht. Das war mir dann doch etwas zu teuer, an den schönen Schwingen die Bruchkräfte zu messen. Aber aus einem älteren Beitrag weiß ich, dass du das schon mit den Augen messen kannst


----------



## JoeDesperado (5. August 2009)

sehr konstruktiver beitrag


----------



## barti77 (5. August 2009)

Naja ich wollte ja keine Diskussion über die Haltbarkeit von Carbon anfangen. Aus so macher Diskussion hier im Forum und Beiträgen die sich sehr intensiv mit Carbon beschäftigen weiss ich, dass Carbon nicht die ultimative Lösung für alles ist. Es lassen sich halt leichtere Bauteile mit einer erheblich gesteigerter Zugfestigkeit herstellen - sofern man die Teile richtig konstruiert. Ich bin mir halt nicht sicher warum am ETS dann Carbon eingesetzt wurde (war Gewicht oder Optik der Driver?).

Egal - der Ersatzrahmen fühlt sich auf alle Fälle richtig gut an - eine echte Verbesserung zum 2005er 
Und irgendwie finde ich es dann auch wieder cool, dass nur die Replacement frames in dieser Konfiguration ausgeliefert werden.


----------



## nicolaibiker (9. August 2009)

moin moin ets-x fangemeine,

bin gerad beim aufbau eines ets-x70 und brauch eure hilfe.
ich benötige ein oktalink innenlager.
könnt ihr mir schreiben, welche kettenlinie das lager benötigt ??
gehäusebreite 73mm, weiß ich schon, aber die länge der welle,
weiß ich nicht.

bitte um hilfe

danke schö
schönen sonntag
gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (28. August 2009)

Hurra, 13 kg Grenze geknackt! 12,990 kg komplett fahrbereit!

Foto folgt demnächst!


----------



## Bruder Knapp (8. Oktober 2009)

Vielleicht kann mir ja mal jemand von euch helfen.

Ich bin drauf und dran mir eine neue Bereifung für mein 07er ETSX mit Carbon-Schwinge zu besorgen und mache mir grade, bevor ich kaufe/bestelle, Gedanken, ob mein favorisiertes Modell hinten denn passt.
Bei einem lokalen Mailorder bin ich auf ein gutes Angebot für einen Satz Fat Albert-Evo in 2,40 gestoßen. Bisher hatte ich lediglich Nobby Nics in 2,25 und Black Shark Mud in - ich glaube - 2,1 drauf. 
Bei den Nobbys, die grade drauf sind, messe ich 58 mm Breite. Jetzt kämen ja noch 0.15 " dazu, also ca. 4mm,  und dann hab ich hier gelesen, der FAT Albert falle auch noch etwas breiter aus. Also mindestens 62 mm bei, grob gemessen, 70 mm Platz in der Schwinge.
Hat jemand Erfahrungen gemacht, mit diesen oder ähnlich breiten Reifen? Geht das noch, ohne das es schleift. Oder ist meine Frage vollkommen daneben und 4 mm Platz zu jeder Seite sind voll im Rahmen?

Btw. ich würde ja auch ein schlankeres Modell nehemen, das Angebot gilt allerdings nur für das Paar in 2,4.


----------



## nanocamp (8. Oktober 2009)

Rocket Ron 2,4 passt in die Carbonschwinge. In der 2005 Aluschwinge hatte ich Fat Albert 2,4 drin, glaube nicht, dass die Aluschwinge breiter ist. Hatte den FA 2,4 aber wieder runtergeschmissen, ziemlicher Rollwiderstand.


----------



## Bruder Knapp (9. Oktober 2009)

nanocamp schrieb:


> Rocket Ron 2,4 passt in die Carbonschwinge. In der 2005 Aluschwinge hatte ich Fat Albert 2,4 drin, glaube nicht, dass die Aluschwinge breiter ist. Hatte den FA 2,4 aber wieder runtergeschmissen, ziemlicher Rollwiderstand.



Ok , danke, wollte nur sicher gehen. 
Rollwiderstand hin oder her, was ich brauche ist Grip auf nassen Steinen/Wurzeln (deshalb Evo), sowie halt auf sandigem Boden und so schlimm ist der doch auch nicht.


----------



## nanocamp (9. Oktober 2009)

Bruder Knapp schrieb:


> ... schlimm ist der doch auch nicht.


 
doch  

Fat Albert rear in 2,4 wiegt zwischen 750 und 980 gramm. Rocket Ron 2,4 wiegt 530 gramm. Da wo der Fat Albert Vorteile hat, ist das ETSX nicht für gebaut. Zum ETSX passt der Fat Albert wie ein Sack Blei. Um fast ein KG an den rotierenden Massen zu sparen, muss man sonst ein Vermögen ausgeben.

Den unterschied im Abrollwiederstand zwischen beiden kann ich nur schätzen, da ich zu Zeiten des Fat Albert noch nicht bewusst verglichen hab. Schätze den Unterschied auf 2km/h. Meine bisherigen Vergleiche auf die langfristige Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit:
Furius Fred 2,25 ist 2 - 3 km/h schneller als Rocket Ron 2,4.
Marathon Supreme 2,0 ist nochmals 1 - 2 km/h schneller, wiegt soviel wie Rocket Ron hat aber erheblich besseren Pannenschutz als Furios Fred. 

Der Marathon Supreme ist meine erst Wahl für Straßssentouren, Rocket Ron für den Trail. Hätte ich ein Slayer und wollte bergauf mit der Gondel und bergab rollen, dann würde ich da vielleicht den Fat Albert drauf machen


----------



## Bruder Knapp (12. Oktober 2009)

So, es ist vollbracht. Der Platz im Hinterbau war dabei nicht das Problem, sondern eher der Platz am Umwerfer. Die dicke Pelle rubbelte ihn ein wenig an und er musste deshalb etwas verdreht werden. Dabei lässt er sich ja so leicht neu einstellen, wenn man nicht an die Anschlagschrauben kommt .  
Ich bin gespannt wie ich morgen früh mit den neuen Reifen hoch und runter "gondeln" werde. Auf der Straße war der Rollwiderstand im Gegensatz zu einem abgefahrenem NN natürlich immens. Im Gelände (sandiger Boden, nasse Wurzeln) erwarte ich natürlich eine Verbesserung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocky_Fräser (12. Oktober 2009)

Was hast du für Laufräder drauf?


----------



## Bruder Knapp (12. Oktober 2009)

Mavic XC 717 Felgen und DT-Swiss-Naben.


----------



## Bruder Knapp (13. Oktober 2009)

Rocky_Fräser schrieb:


> Was hast du für Laufräder drauf?



Die Frage hat mich dann doch nachdenklich gemacht, und 717 ist natürlich nur für die Breite 2,1 zugelassen. 
Wobei die NN in 2,25 von dem Händler, bei dem ich das Rad erworben hatte, montiert wurden. 
Ich hatte auch irgendwie in Erinnerung, dass die Felge bis 2,3 zugelassen ist und mich gar nicht weiter schlau gemacht.


----------



## Rocky_Fräser (13. Oktober 2009)

hab auch mal über breitere Reifen nachgedacht. Fahre auf meinem ETS MAVIC CROSSMAX SLR. Sind auch nur für 2,1 zugelassen. NN 2,25 passen aber trotzdem sehr gut und reichen auch für den Einatzzweck vom ETSX.


----------



## Scheibenheizer (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich fahr auch die NN in 2,25 Tubeless auf Crossmax Enduro mit zusätzlich Dichtmilch.
Die sind 23mm breit und bilden für meinen Einsatzbereich die ideale Kombi.

Pannensicherheit - leicht genug im Uphill - ausreichend Reserven im Downhill


----------



## Bruder Knapp (23. Oktober 2009)

Nur der Vollständigkeit halber, der Ausgang er Reifen Geschichte: 
Tatsächlich hätte der Reifen gepasst, wenn auch knapp.
Das ich nicht auf die Felgen geachtet habe, war natürlich ein dummer Anfängerfehler, den ich mit der Differenz aus Ebayerlös und und Neupreis zahlen muss. Mir extra neue Laufräder/Felgen zuzulegen hielt ich nämlich nicht für angebracht.
Da ich ich mich nach diesem Schnellschuss mal etwas umfangreicher informiert habe und ja unbedingt einen Reifen haben wollte, der mir etwas mehr Sicherheit, z.B. auf nassen Wurzeln, und mehr Halt bei Anstiegen und in schnellen Kurven geben sollte, habe ich mich für die Kombination Maxxis Ardent (hinten) und Advantage (vorne) entschieden. Ach ja, in 2,25" .


----------



## nanocamp (23. Oktober 2009)

Bruder Knapp schrieb:


> ... und dann hab ich hier gelesen, der FAT Albert falle auch noch etwas breiter aus.


 
War heute beim Händler, der hatte zwei unterschiedliche Bereifungen nebeneinander stehen. Fat Albert 2,4 wirkt optisch nicht breiter wie der Rocket Ron 2,25! Wenn man dann noch bedenkt, dass der Rocket Ron sogar in 2,4 nur bis kanpp über die hälfte wiegt, relativiert sich das vermeintliche Schnäppchen wieder ...


----------



## jazznova (16. Dezember 2009)

Würde gerne mein ETS-X 70 verkaufen und weiß nicht was so preislich geht.
Kann mit einer mal sagen was ich für ein ETS-X 70 Mod.2007 Komplett XT/Maguara Louise 203/180 und Dt.Swiss 5.1 mit 340 Naben, Gabel leider eine RockShox Revalation U-Turn nehmen kann" 
Ist soweit im Top Zustand, Antrieb und Bremsbeläge sind erneuert.


----------



## humpjumper (22. Dezember 2009)

Hallo liebe RM Gemeinde,

habe heute beim stöbern bei meinem Händler ein RM ETS-X 70 gesehen.
Bike hat mir sofort sehr gut gefallen. 
Der Preis übrigens auch. Auszeichnung ehemals 4190  jetzt 2090 .
Bin das Teil dann auch mal probegafahren. Fazit: alles wunderbar.
Doch was ich heute hier im Thread teilweise lesen musste, hat mich schon ziemlich
nachdenklich gestimmt. Ist da doch die Rede von einigen Rahmenbrüchen bzw.
der Ursache solcher ( Risse ) etc.
Habe nicht alle beiträge gelesen, aber habe festgestellt, dass am Anfang teilweise
euphorisch über das Bike berichtet wurde und zum Ende hin die Kritiken immer schlechter wurden.
*Hierzu einigeFragen:* 
wird das Bike denn überhaupt noch hergestellt ? wenn nein, wann wurde die Produktion eingestellt ? und soll ich das Bike nun erwerben oder lieber die Finge davon lassen ?

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten im Voraus

Humpjumper


----------



## jazznova (22. Dezember 2009)

Eingestellt wurde es mit dem 2008´er Modell.
Also ich kann es empfehlen, will zwar meins verkaufen das hat aber nichts mit der Qualität zu tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocky_Fräser (23. Dezember 2009)

humpjumper schrieb:


> Hallo liebe RM Gemeinde,
> 
> habe heute beim stöbern bei meinem Händler ein RM ETS-X 70 gesehen.
> Bike hat mir sofort sehr gut gefallen.
> ...



ich sag mal bei dem Preis kannst du eigentlich nichts falsch machen. Die Komponenten sind alle top und falls der Rahmen innerhalb der ersten fünf Jahre bricht wird er dir vermutlich durch einen Altitude Rahmen ersetzt. Probleme mit Rissen traten hauptsächlich in älteren Serien auf. Die 2007/2008 er  scheinen recht robust zu sein.


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Dezember 2009)

jazznova schrieb:


> Eingestellt wurde es mit dem 2008´er Modell.
> Also ich kann es empfehlen, will zwar meins verkaufen das hat aber nichts mit der Qualität zu tun.



Mach mal ein Foto vom Tretlager- Dämpferbereich.
Die aufgeschweißte Konstuktion auf dem Sattelrohr sollte von der Wippenaufnahme bis zur unteren Dämpferaufnahme durchgegehend sein.

Also kein Stück des Sattelrohres dazwischen alleine tragend. Das ist in der Vergangenheit gerissen.
Hier addieren sich die Zugkräfte vom Fahren mit denen, die der Dämpfer noch zusätzlich einleitet.
Das war dann oft auf Dauer zuviel für das Sattelrohr.


----------



## Arthur27 (23. Dezember 2009)

@ Humpjumper:

Du musst bedenken dass sich hier im Forum überwiegend Leute melden die Probleme mit ihrem Rad haben, daher ist das ganze nicht repräsentativ für sämtliche ETS-X die weltweit durch die Pampa rollen.
Klar kann man die Rahmenbrüche nicht als Unfug abtun, aber ich denke mal dass die allermeisten ETS-X Besitzer glücklich mit ihren Bikes sind.
Mein ETS-X ist von 2006, bin zwar nicht der absolute Kilometerfresser, aber wenn ich unterwegs bin, dann sehr gerne etwas ruppiger und bisher macht das Bike alles anstandslos mit 
Wenn dir das Bike also gefällt würde ich bei dem Preis durchaus zuschlagen !


----------



## humpjumper (23. Dezember 2009)

Danke an alle,

die mir die Entscheidung zum Kauf des Bike's leicht gemacht haben, 
aber auch an diejenigen, die aufgrund ihrer Erfahrung bzw. ihrer
Fachkentnisse mir zum Kauf abgeraten haben.

Letztendlich ( wurde mir erst jetzt klar ) war die Entscheidung pro 
RM ETC-X70 schon gefallen. Manche Dinge kann man wohl nicht erklären
und muss sich auf diese wohl einlassen.

Kurzum Bike ist seit Heute mein.
Unter Fotos gibt es auch ein ( wenn auch etwas unscharfes ) Foto von besagtem
Bike zu sehen.

Nochmals Danke an alle.

Euer Humpjumper


----------



## fantic26 (30. Dezember 2009)

Ja für zwei Blatt hasse nix falsch gemacht und beim 2008 Modell waren auch alle krankheiten so ziehmlich ausgemärtzt !


----------



## Der Chris (5. März 2010)

Hallo, besten Gruß an alle ETS-X Fans!
Ich biete derzeit einen neuen ETS-X 70 18" Rahmen aus dem aktuellsten Jahrgang (2008) im Bikmarkt an. Der Rahmen ist nagelneu, ungefahren und mit dem Carbon Hinterbau wirklich wunderschön. Bei Interesse einfach mal einen Blick in den Bikemarkt werfen:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/250382/cat/46

Wer die Gelegenheit nutzen will sich ein ETS-X aufzubauen, dem kann ich auch noch ein paar passende, hochwertige Komponenten zusätzlich anbieten (Talas RLC, Easton EC70 Sattelstütze im passenden Durchmesser, Acros AH-02 Steuersatz, Tune Würger, Selle Italia SLR TT, XTR Umwerfer...)
Beim Preis wird man sich bestimmt so einig dass es sich lohnt


----------



## Scheibenheizer (5. März 2010)

Komisch, die Umlenkhebel der Schwinge sehen so gar nicht nach 2008 aus.
Irgendwie sind die so dunkel eloxiert, außerdem waren die 2008 anders gefräst.
Schaut eher wie die 115mm Travel Umlenkhebel von 2005 aus.
Was ist da passiert?
Ist der Tauschrahmen so von RM gekommen?


----------



## barti77 (5. März 2010)

Hallo,

ich werde in den nächsten Tagen meinen ETS-X 70 Rahmen im Bikemarkt einstellen. Also wer Interesse hat kann sich ja schon mal meine Fotos ansehen. Der Rahmen ist ein Tauschrahmen und brandneu erst max. 200 km gelaufen.

Rahmengrösse ist 20,5"


----------



## el Lingo (5. März 2010)

Verdammt, hier ist kein Basar, das nervt langsam! Geht bitte mit sowas in den Bikemarkt, packt es in die Signatur aber nicht hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Chris (6. März 2010)

Hi, die Schwinge ist vom Vorgängermodell (2006 Midseason) auch mit 130mm Federweg. Die Eloxierarbeiten hab ich nachträglich machen lassen. Die Schwingen waren ursprünglich Alu natur.


----------



## Scheibenheizer (6. März 2010)

Warum macht man sowas?
Wo sind die original Umlenkhebel?


----------



## Der Chris (6. März 2010)

Ursprünglich hab ich das 2006er Midseason Modell gefahren. Der Rahmen hat allerdings die letzte Saison den Riss am Sitzrohr bekommen, auf den man bei den alten Modelljahren ja scheinbar warten kann. Die Garantieabwicklung war wie ich erwartet hatte unkompliziert.
Ich hab allerdings nur den Hauptrahmen und den Hinterbau neu bekommen. Meine Schwingen und den Dämpfer haben sie mir wieder eingebaut. So kommts


----------



## plonkel (15. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

verkaufe schweren Herzens mein ETS-X 70. Bekomme am Mittwoch mein fertig aufgebautes  07er Element Team, deswegen muss das ETS-X leider weichen.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150423922813&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

oder 






Wenn jemand Interesse hat


----------



## Scheibenheizer (3. April 2010)

Hier mal ein Update betreffs der Carbonschwinge:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=6142333
Hab mir jetzt auch eine zugelegt und gleich gewogen:


 



Die 24g Unterschied sind ja nicht ausschlaggebend, aber wenn die Carbonschwinge wirklich steifer ist, behalt ich sie.
Montieren kann ich die Schwinge leider noch nicht, da braucht man an der oberen Aufnahme längere Bolzen.
Die muss ich noch besorgen, dann folgt ein Fahrbericht.


----------



## isartrails (15. Juli 2011)

Der Thread ist zwar schon eingeschlafen, aber vielleicht interessiert's ja doch den einen oder anderen, dass ich mein ETS-X verkaufe: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=396802


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DidiMueller (31. August 2011)

Verkauft noch einer eine ETSX Rahmen in orange mit 19 Zoll? 

Gruß Dietmar meiner ist an der Dämpferaufhängung gerissen.


----------



## mohrstefan (29. April 2012)

ERWACHET 
Ich habe mier heute ein's gekauft ETSX 70 Special Edition in black !
Bilder folgen


----------



## mohrstefan (16. Mai 2012)




----------



## MurphysLaw (21. Mai 2012)

Schöner Rahmen,den du da hast.
So ähnlich sah meiner bis Freitag auch aus.
Jetzt in einem kleinen Detail allerdings etwas anders:


----------



## mohrstefan (22. Mai 2012)

MurphysLaw schrieb:


> Schöner Rahmen,den du da hast.
> So ähnlich sah meiner bis Freitag auch aus.
> Jetzt in einem kleinen Detail allerdings etwas anders:
> 
> ...


----------



## magas (24. Mai 2012)

übel, schade 

Bin gerade dabei einen gebrauchten, wenig gefahrenen, ETS-X 70 Rahmen aufzubauen. Mit 100 mm Gabel vorne und in der 3,5" Position hinten. Erwarte mir jetzt keine Wunderdinge, aber ein wengerl halten darf er schon  

Dazu habe ich eine Frage: wie kann ich die Bremsleitung am Oberrohr ordentlich festmachen. Bei mir gibts keine Möglichkeit die Leitung mit einem Kabelbinder zu fixieren, und die Leitung selbst hält im Anschlag auch nicht, dafür ist der Durchmesser zu groß, wie habt ihr das gemacht ?

Danke schon mal.


----------



## mohrstefan (26. Mai 2012)

na so


----------



## magas (29. Mai 2012)

wenn's bei mir so aussehen würde, dann würde ich es auch so befestigen, aber die Zugführung sieht bei mir etwas anders aus, da gibt es keine Möglichkeit diese clips zu verwenden, oder Kabelbinder.

Ich mach mal Fotos, da sieht man was ich meine.


----------



## Catsoft (3. Juni 2012)

magas schrieb:


> wenn's bei mir so aussehen würde, dann würde ich es auch so befestigen, aber die Zugführung sieht bei mir etwas anders aus, da gibt es keine Möglichkeit diese clips zu verwenden, oder Kabelbinder.
> 
> Ich mach mal Fotos, da sieht man was ich meine.



Moin!

Dafür gibt es so kleine Plastikeinsätze. Gab es auch am Element und CXR. Frag doch mal bei MT-Sports oder Kimmerle an.

Robert


----------



## magas (4. Juni 2012)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Dafür gibt es so kleine Plastikeinsätze. Gab es auch am Element und CXR. Frag doch mal bei MT-Sports oder Kimmerle an.
> 
> Robert



Danke für den Tipp ! An so an Teil hatte ich auch gedacht, aber nichts dergleichen im Netz gefunden. Ich habe mir, als dzt. Lösung, 2 kleine Stücke aus einem 6 mm PVC Schlauch zurechtgeschnitten und über den Bremsschlauch geschoben und damit den Schlauch in dem Gegenhalter fixiert. Ist nicht perfekt, aber es hält halbwegs. Werde mir die Originalteile mal ansehen, ob die besser sind.

Was anderes - mein ETS-X 70 hat keine Seriennummer eingestanzt - ist das normal ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magas (17. Juni 2012)

so sieht die Zugführung am Oberrrohr bei mir jetzt aus





dank an Catsoft für den tipp und an Kimmerle für die kostenlose sendung der beiden plastikeinsätze, superservice, klasse


----------



## mohrstefan (19. Juni 2012)

Ahh 
und mit der ohne Nr. ist vieleicht eine vorserie !?
Hatte ich beim Fläddy auch mal ----07----


----------



## magas (29. Juni 2012)

so fertig, mal schauen wie lange es hält.


----------



## dunkelradler (13. Oktober 2012)

Hi,

hier mal meins:





und:


----------



## studentx600 (4. April 2014)

Hallo,

habe jetzt auch einen Riss an der unteren Lenkeraufnahme am Sattelrohr. Der läuft jetzt horizontal bis etwa Mitte Sattelrohr. Kann man das noch schweißen?





Gruß,
C.


----------



## mohrstefan (4. April 2014)

Nicolai Maschienenbau !?


----------



## Ghost301078 (7. Mai 2014)

Moin Zusammen,
ich gehöre in Zeiten moderner MTB-Konstruktionen immer noch ein wenig dem alten Schlag an und baue mir, nachdem ich mein 2007er Element, dass ich leider erst ein 1/2 Jahr besessen habe, geschrottet habe, ein wunderschönes 2006er ETS-X 70 auf. Das Teilchen ist blau weiß mit blauer Alu-"Schwinge". Es sollen nun die recht hochwertigen XTR-Komponenten vom Element dran, und ein schöner roter Chris King mit´nem roten Tune Vorbau. Da bin ich gespannt, ob´s optisch passt. Ich werde das Experiment aber mal wagen, da ich auch aktuell kein Geld für neue Komponenten habe und die Dinger auch einfach super leicht und hochwertig.
Ansonsten kommen Mavic Cross-Trail dran und Race Face Sattelstütze + Lenker (beides Carbon). Ich werde dann hier bald mal ein paar Fotos posten damit dieser Thread nicht einschläft und wir auch hier und da mal wieder ein altes, neues MTB begutachten können 
Tja, und dann hoffe ich, dass der Rahmen heil bleibt. Davor hab ich ehrlich gesagt am meisten Angst. Aber will die Kiste auch nicht als Freerider nutzen sondern überwiegend XC. 
Gern würd ich noch meine 100mm SID in weiß/rot gegen eine FOX Talas tauschen. Passt wohl besser zum Rad und ich möchte auch ein bisschen Federweg haben, da ich auch noch ein Kona Marathon Rad habe. Hat da jemand Interesse an einer SID (im Top Zustand mit ca. 3000km Laufleistung)?

VG
Christian


----------



## Sunblocker40 (8. Mai 2014)

Hier ein nicht mehr ganz aktuelles Foto meines geliebten Rocky`s (BJ 2008) aus dem Jahre 2011 kurz vor dem Madritschjoch
Ein Foto mit der aktuellen Ausstattung muß ich erst suchen


----------



## mohrstefan (8. Mai 2014)

Wow, ... ich wollte meins VERBRENNEN , da KNARTZ !! und FLEX !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost301078 (12. Mai 2014)

Hi,
hat schon mal jemand Aufkleber vom Rahmen entfernt..? Ich finde dieses gelbe X nicht so besonders schön, da es sich mit dem anderen Farben "beisst" - sieht irgendwie nicht schön aus. Kann man die wohl einfach "abföhnen"? Oder ist da Klarlack drüber?

Danke& grüße
Christian


----------



## magas (12. Mai 2014)

bei meinem sind die Decals über der Pulverbeschichtung - die gehen schon so leicht ab - keine Ahnung wie es bei Dir ist.

Teste einfach mal, ob Du eine Ecke vom Aufkleber abheben kannst, wenn ja, dann sinds über Lack / Pulver. Wenn Du z.B. mit dem Fingernagel leicht über die Aufkleber drüberfahren kannst, dann sind die Decal überlackiert.


----------



## Sunblocker40 (12. Mai 2014)

Müsste nach der Arbeit nachsehen, aber ich denke da ist Klarlack drüber


----------



## Sky chief (12. Mai 2014)

Ja, bei mir is klarlack drüber. Könntste höchstens wegschleifen und dann... danach wieder klarlack drüber. Aber ob das dann gut aussieht... ?! 
Ich versuch vielleicht auch, einfach mal noch ein neues foto von meinem in letzter Evo stufe zu machen.


----------



## Ghost301078 (14. Mai 2014)

Ich pack erstmal ´ne andere Gable rein. Die RS SID sieht einfach nicht gut aus und passt mit 100mm Federweg auch nicht unbedingt zum Bike.
Wenn ich eine schwarze Gabel einbaue, wird auch das gelbe X nicht mehr so stören denke ich.

Kann ich eigentlich diese neueren Gabeln mit dem gekrümmten Schaft auch in das ETS x einbauen? 

z.B. sowas:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/375747-fox-talas-32-rl-140mm

VG
Christian


----------



## isartrails (15. Mai 2014)

Ghost301078 schrieb:


> Kann ich eigentlich diese neueren Gabeln mit dem gekrümmten Schaft auch in das ETS x einbauen?


Nein!
Und der Schaft dieser "neueren Gabeln" ist nicht gekrümmt (außer du bist damit zuvor gegen einen Baum gefahren), sondern konisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (15. Mai 2014)

taperet Gabel PASST NICHT in'S ETSX PUNKT !!


----------



## Ghost301078 (15. Mai 2014)

Okay....konisch ;-) Fiel mir gestern Abend nicht ein...

Danke.


----------



## Ghost301078 (29. Juni 2014)

Servus! Nun bin ich gerad dran Schaltung und Umwerfer einzustellen. Wie habt ihr denn den Zug vom Umwerfer verlegt? Bei mir schleift der am Rahmen und macht üble Kratzer. Habt ihr da mit einem weiteren Außenzug gearbeitet? Sieht auf den meisten Fotos ja eigentlich nicht so aus...


----------



## mohrstefan (29. Juni 2014)

Sattelrohr abkleben !?


----------



## Ghost301078 (29. Juni 2014)

Hält ca. einen Tag...hab jetzt noch einen Aussenzug verbaut. Das sollte dann klappen. Ich brauch noch ne Gabel für das Bike. Hat nicht jemand was Schönes für mich..?


----------



## dunkelradler (30. Juni 2014)

Ghost301078 schrieb:


> Servus! Nun bin ich gerad dran Schaltung und Umwerfer einzustellen. Wie habt ihr denn den Zug vom Umwerfer verlegt? Bei mir schleift der am Rahmen und macht üble Kratzer. Habt ihr da mit einem weiteren Außenzug gearbeitet? Sieht auf den meisten Fotos ja eigentlich nicht so aus...



Ich hatte ein Stück Außenzug montiert:





.... Hat prima funktioniert und nix verkratzt ...


----------



## Ghost301078 (24. März 2015)

Moin Zusammen,
so, mein ETS-X 70 in 19'' blau / weiß soll mich nun verlassen. Ich hab den Rahmen hier im Bikemarkt gekauft (NEU) und noch eine RS Reba mit 120mm in schwarz dazu gekauft. Dann habe ich all meine Komponenten vom Element Team SC (Rahmen leider kaputt) dran gebaut. Folgende Komponenten hat´s dran:

- XTR Schaltwerk, Umwerfer, Shifter, Cassette(!) - die geht nie mehr kaputt da Titan und Kurbel (Tretlager ist XT HT2).
- Bremsen sind Avid Ultimate (sehr geile Teilchen)
- Fox Float Dämpfer
- Mavic Crosstrail Laufräder
- Race Face Turbin Vorbau 90mm
- Race Face Carbon Lenker und Sattelstütze
- Reifen vorn nobby nic, hinten hans dampf (neu)
- Sattel gibt´s dazu aber nicht den SQ Lab der dran ist..

Das Rad ist leicht, agil, komfortabel und schnell. Mir ist es leider einen Tick zu groß. Außerdem bin ich für´s Grobe nun beim Altitude angelangt und für´s "Feine" hab ich ein Kona Hardtail.

Ich stell´s bald mit Bildern in den Bikemarkt aber wer schon mal ein freundliches Angebot machen möchte ist herzlich willkommen 

Schönen Gruß
Christian


----------



## Bruder Knapp (19. Mai 2020)

Moin, mir ist grade am Hinterbau des ETSX-70 (2008er-Modell, glaube ich) meines Bruders eine Lagerbuchse kaputt gegenagen. Bei einer Proberfahrt, nach einem großen Service den ich dem Bike und meinem Bruder gegönnt habe, sind mir am Hinterbau "Knarzgeräusche" aufgefallen, deshalb habe ich alle Buchsen leicht nachgezogen. Für die letze war das wohl etwas viel.... . Weiß jemand, ob es diese Buchsen noch als Ersatzteil gibt?


----------



## mohrstefan (19. Mai 2020)

wenn dann Kimmerle


----------



## Bruder Knapp (20. Mai 2020)

Der hat leider nichts mehr, danke trotzdem!

Bei Bike-Action könnte man den gesamten Schraubensatz in Kanada bestellen lassen... .

Es handelt sich aber nur um diese eine hohle Inbusschraube. Die der hohle Schrauber überdreht hat:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (20. Mai 2020)

für einen Industriemechaniker sollte das kein thema sein !


----------



## Sunblocker40 (20. Mai 2020)

genau diese hat sich bei mir auch damals verabschiedet :-(


----------



## Bruder Knapp (20. Mai 2020)

Gut, dann bin ich wenigstens nicht der einzige.



mohrstefan schrieb:


> für einen Industriemechaniker sollte das kein thema sein !



Das schon, für´s erste sorgt jetzt eine Ölablasschraube (M10x1,25) für Abhilfe, sieht brachial aus. Über Bike-Action den Schraubensatz zu ordern wäre, glaube ich, etwas übertrieben.
Wenn mal wieder jemand einen kapitalen Rahmenschaden hat und sein Velo loswerden will, würde ich ihm das abnehmen. (Bei zwei ETSX in der Familie, kann man Buchsen, Schrauben oder Hinterbau gut gebrauchen, denke ich.)


----------

